# Night Owl's Hangout



## Ruthanne

Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


----------



## Devi

I would, but I'm about to conk out for the "day" (yesterday).


----------



## fuzzybuddy

At 6 PM, I can barely stay awake. If I sit in an easy chair to watch tv, I'm asleep.      9PM, and I'm still sleepy. If I go to bed now, I'll be up wide awake at 4PM. Counting the minutes till I get in bed. 10 PM, I'm not as sleepy. 10:30 PM, I'm not sleepy. 11PM, I am wide awake, and fully alert. I'll be wide awake till 2PM. AUUGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Jules

I can relate.


----------



## hollydolly

It's  3.20pm here .. but come back when it's 1or 2am UK time...


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


LOL,I missed you during my 2am snack.Then I went back to sleep.


----------



## SetWave

I noticed some years ago that time of day began to mean nothing. With no set schedule, light or dark, morning noon or night just doesn't matter. So, that frees me to go to sleep whenever the heck I feel like it.   Ahhhhh, sweet freedom.
BUT, if there's something that needs to happen at a certain setting on the clock then I gotta pay attention. Darn.


----------



## jujube

Fellow night owl here. I seldom go to bed before 2 a.m.  I read, watch TV, get on the computer, organize the pantry, etc until I'm sleepy.


----------



## Murrmurr

Ruthanne said:


> Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


I'm usually up til 2 or 3 in the morning but we're a time zone or two distant. But I'll check in, and if you're here, I'll gab with ya.


----------



## fmdog44

Insomniacs


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you to all of you who replied but I fell asleep before I had a chance to come back online haha.  Maybe there will be some people up late tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

SetWave said:


> I noticed some years ago that time of day began to mean nothing. With no set schedule, light or dark, morning noon or night just doesn't matter. So, that frees me to go to sleep whenever the heck I feel like it.   Ahhhhh, sweet freedom.
> BUT, if there's something that needs to happen at a certain setting on the clock then I gotta pay attention. Darn.


I know what you mean about something you have to do at certain times you got to get up earlier.


----------



## timoc

I'm more of a Rip Van Winkle than a nighthawk, Ruthanne, it's past my bedtime, goodnight.


----------



## Lewkat

Ruthanne said:


> Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


I was up at that time Ruthanne but not on here.


----------



## hollydolly

it's 1/2 past midnight here now...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> it's 1/2 past midnight here now...


It's 7:40 pm here.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> It's 7:40 pm here.


See, this is why I can't keep you company at the wee hours your time...It's 1am here, and I'm just getting ready to shut this down


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> See, this is why I can't keep you company at the wee hours your time...It's 1am here, and I'm just getting ready to shut this down


I hope you sleep well!


----------



## mellowyellow

Ruthanne said:


> Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


Been there.  Not being able to sleep like everyone else is absolute torture IMO.  Sound sleepers have no idea of the anxiety involved when waiting for the first sign of  daylight to finally appear at the window, knowing you must get up soon and go to work.  Luckily retirement takes the work factor away, but the anxiety still prevails every night around bedtime.  I understand and sympathize with you Ruthanne.


----------



## PamfromTx

Sorry I missed you; went to sleep quite early and then woke up for a little bit.  Then I zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Well, it's another one of those sleepless nights.  I was tired all day yesterday but didn't get a nap and then now I have energy due to some strong iced tea and cookies so here I am up real late.  Anyone else up want to chat?


Had I still been on medical leave I would've.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I am up again.  Took a brief nap real late last night and then tried a sleep a few hours ago and just tossed and turned so I decided to get back up and have a cool glass of water.  I will check back in here to see if anyone else is up.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thank you.  I am having an okay time at the very beginning of this new day.  I hope to get some things done today like go to the grocery for some good yogurt.  I just peeked out the window and there is snow on the cars.  Such nice Spring weather we are having


----------



## hollydolly

Good Morning Ruthanne...still here ?....It's past 9am here...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Good Morning Ruthanne...still here ?....It's past 9am here...


Yes, I'm up again.  How is your morning going HD?


----------



## hollydolly

Not bad, sun is out, gotta go and fetch a prescription for meds from the pharmacy, still not completely well from the lurgy which  struck me down last week....tomorrow with luck tho'.. we're going to the beach

What time is it there ?


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Not bad, sun is out, gotta go and fetch a prescription for meds from the pharmacy, still not completely well from the lurgy which  struck me down last week....tomorrow with luck tho'.. we're going to the beach
> 
> What time is it there ?


It's about 4:12 am now.  What is the lurgy?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> It's about 4:12 am now.  What is the lurgy?


just a slang word meaning an ailment


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> just a slang word meaning an ailment


ah, that's a new one on me.  I hope you're feeling better.  It seems the older we get the harder it is when we feel sick, well at least imo.


----------



## hollydolly

yes I think you're right... ..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> yes I think you're right... ..


I hope you'll have a good time at the beach.  I should try going there when it opens here but don't like crowds.


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you'll have a good time at the beach.  I should try going there when it opens here but don't like crowds.


Well..as it's a school day tomorrow, there shouldn't be any crowds...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Well..as it's a school day tomorrow, there shouldn't be any crowds...


What do you do at the beach?  Do you take food there too?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> What do you do at the beach?  Do you take food there too?


no , there's many food outlets ,restaurants and cafes..and they all serve outdoors which is how we have to eat  or drink..according to the rules of the lockdown. There's boating, and a very long  beach.. a fairground , and lots of  shopping... but it's just a lovely place to be, it's where my husband was born and raised...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> no , there's many food outlets ,restaurants and cafes..and they all serve outdoors which is how we have to eat  or drink..according to the rules of the lockdown. There's boating, and a very long  beach.. a fairground , and lots of  shopping... but it's just a lovely place to be, it's where my husband was born and raised...


Wow, that does sound nice!  There is a lot going on there.  That's one beach I'd like, too.  Our beach close to me has a food stand and a stage for entertainment and boating and a long walk way in the park.  That's about all we have close but some beaches west of here have lots more, like Cedar Point in Sandusky where they have a huge amusement park.  I was there about 11 years ago and had a great time of it.  I even rode one of the roller coasters with a guy I was dating at the time--we laughed so hard!


----------



## PamfromTx

I went to sleep a bit early and am awake ~ too early.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I went to sleep a bit early and am awake ~ too early.


I got a little nap last night and so have been awake since then.  How is your morning going Pam?


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, that does sound nice!  There is a lot going on there.  That's one beach I'd like, too.  Our beach close to me has a food stand and a stage for entertainment and boating and a long walk way in the park.  That's about all we have close but some beaches west of here have lots more, like Cedar Point in Sandusky where they have a huge amusement park.  I was there about 11 years ago and had a great time of it.  I even rode one of the roller coasters with a guy I was dating at the time--we laughed so hard!


11 years is a long time..you should go again...


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I got a little nap last night and so have been awake since then.  How is your morning going Pam?


I went to bed early and am now wide awake.  Morning is somewhat quiet.  All I hear is hubby's snoring.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have no clue why, but, I'm craving mac-n-cheese!     And I don't even eat breakfast.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I have no clue why, but, I'm craving mac-n-cheese!     And I don't even eat breakfast.


Mac n cheese sounds good.  Do you ever bake it in a casserole?  My mom used to make the best casserole of it!


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> 11 years is a long time..you should go again...


Yes, it's been too long.  I'd love to go but have to find someone to go with and then someone to watch Suzy my dog.  I'm slow to do much of anything these days but I should while I can still get out and do things.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well this thread is open to all you night owls.  Just had a good bowl of chili.


----------



## PamfromTx

No, I don't bake the mac-n-cheese @Ruthanne   I did that once a few years ago; hubby doesn't like it.   I made a casserole for a new neighbor once too.  She loved it.  I buy small frozen packages for when I crave it.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'd die if I ate chili this late at night; my stomach is grumbling with the burger that I ate earlier.  Hubby likes to sprinkle tons of secret spices.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you.  I am having an okay time at the very beginning of this new day.  I hope to get some things done today like go to the grocery for some good yogurt.  I just peeked out the window and there is snow on the cars.  Such nice Spring weather we are having


Gosh, it seems like you've been getting snow for MONTHS.  I remember the first day you got snow.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Gosh, it seems like you've been getting snow for MONTHS.  I remember the first day you got snow.


Yes we had some last night again but it melted.  Going to be a little warmer today.  


Is it hot now in TX?


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Yes we had some last night again but it melted.  Going to be a little warmer today.
> 
> 
> Is it hot now in TX?


It's been in the 80s.  Warmish.   No complaints here.


----------



## MarciKS

hoot


----------



## PamfromTx

<---------- _Wipes the sweat off her face_.


----------



## MarciKS

heat on here. lol


----------



## MarciKS

night girlies


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> It's been in the 80s.  Warmish.   No complaints here.


lMust be nice!  I want some warm weather!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> night girlies


Good night Marci.  Sleep well!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> lMust be nice!  I want some warm weather!


Move to South Texas, @Ruthanne .


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> night girlies


Nite, sweet dreams.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Move to South Texas, @Ruthanne .


Wish I could but looks like I'm stuck in bad weather Ohio for the long haul.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot. Hoot, is anyone still here. I am in the kitchen snaking and looking out the window at the darkness.


----------



## Lewkat

Been up since 3:15.  I don't know why I cannot sleep.   I had a radiation treatment yesterday and it is fatiguing.


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Been up since 3:15.  I don't know why I cannot sleep.   I had a radiation treatment yesterday and it is fatiguing.


Radiation is tiring. Are you having to do it often?


----------



## Lewkat

Every other day this week and just 2 next week.   Then start the  same pattern on the other lung and fini.


----------



## PamfromTx

@Lewkat   Hope your treatments get easier with time.  And yes, radiation treatments are tiring.


----------



## Devi

Pecos said:


> Hoot. Hoot, is anyone still here. I am in the kitchen snaking and looking out the window at the darkness.


You're "snaking"? Not sure what that means.


----------



## Shalimar

What is snaking?  Please don’t  tell me you  shed your skin and leave it propped up in a chair!


----------



## ohioboy

He meant Snacking, I guess, left out the C.


----------



## Devi

ohioboy said:


> He meant Snacking, I guess, left out the C.


Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## Pecos

Devi said:


> You're "snaking"? Not sure what that means.


LOL, That was supposed to be snacking. I should have had my glasses on.


----------



## MarciKS

Snaking without us. How dare he.


----------



## Gaer

I love this thread.  You guys actually sound like real people!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> Snaking without us. How dare he.


 I know, let’s get him.


----------



## Shalimar

pecosssss, the snaker.


----------



## MarciKS

Gaer said:


> I love this thread.  You guys actually sound like real people!


Hmmm....I might be a bot.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> Hmmm....I might be a bot.


  My mind is going, I thought you posted you might be a butt. Strange thread. Just don’t sit on snaker pecoss, he might still be shedding.


----------



## Gaer

MarciKS said:


> Hmmm....I might be a bot.


What's a "bot?"  You mean a "bit?"  "about?"


----------



## MarciKS

bot computer bot...aka robotish in nature

it was a joke


----------



## PamfromTx

@Pecos what type of snake are you?   Hopefully not a poisonous one!


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> @Pecos what type of snake are you?   Hopefully not a poisonous one!


No, LOL I am completely harmless in more ways than one.


----------



## PamfromTx

My oldest sister has a vocabulary all of her own.  She uses the term, "smacking" for doing #2.  She is a nut and a half.


----------



## PamfromTx

Well, I hope that all of you night owls... got some good sleep.  I did my usual sleep pattern, sleeping off and on.


----------



## Ruthanne

I slept better than previous nights.  We shall see who is up late tonight!


----------



## Devi

One of the main benefits (to me) of being older and retired is that you can sleep whenever you like. (Except on days when you have appointments, of course.)


----------



## squatting dog

Geeez, when I first saw the night owl title thread, I thought it had something to do with the Nite Owl Murders from the movie L.A. Confidential.   Glad it doesn't (wheew, wiping forehead).


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I slept better than previous nights.  We shall see who is up late tonight!


I will probably put in an appearance.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm just wondering how many more PB and Jelly sandwiches I can eat tonight?Well, I think I had enough.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I'm just wondering how many more PB and Jelly sandwiches I can eat tonight?Well, I think I had enough.


Vanilla ice cream will be on my 2am menu.


----------



## MarciKS

got any chocolate syrup @Pecos ? if so count me in. ohh wait. i almost forgot. i have my own ice cream. lol!


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> got any chocolate syrup @Pecos ? if so count me in. ohh wait. i almost forgot. i have my own ice cream. lol!


LOL, I don’t happen to have any chocolate syrup, so we may need to team up here.


----------



## Shalimar

I have homemade chocolate cherry cheesecake ice cream. I will share


----------



## Ruthanne

I may have some chocolate syrup somewhere in my fridge..it's getting a little old though.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I have homemade chocolate cherry cheesecake ice cream. I will share


Well be ready to bring it!
And I won’t “snake” out tonight.


----------



## MarciKS

ice cream party. that sounds like fun.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:


> I have homemade chocolate cherry cheesecake ice cream. I will share


I just love controlling people with food lmao.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I'm just wondering how many more PB and Jelly sandwiches I can eat tonight?Well, I think I had enough.


Be ready for ice cream later tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

please join us Marci.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well be ready to bring it!
> And I won’t “snake” out tonight.


Awesome!


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> I just love controlling people with food lmao.


that's how i get customers to behave at work. LOL


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> that's how i get customers to behave at work. LOL


Smart lady.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Be ready for ice cream later tonight.


I think I had too much to eat already though so I'll just watch y'all shovel it down


----------



## Shalimar

I will give you some to put in your freezer for later.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just had some more fun here putting another member on ignore....sheesh....some can really get on the nerves.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I may have some chocolate syrup somewhere in my fridge..it's getting a little old though.


At 2 in the morning, I am not very fussy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I will give you some to Putin your freezer for later.


Thank you kind lady.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I just had some more fun here putting another member on ignore....sheesh....some can really get on the nerves.


i'm finding it much more pleasant to have a discussion about the Chauvin trial without all the crazy drama. Thank God for the ignore button. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I may have some chocolate syrup somewhere in my fridge..it's getting a little old though.


so are we talking it's turning into chocolate shavings?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i'm finding it much more pleasant to have a discussion about the Chauvin trial without all the crazy drama. Thank God for the ignore button. LOL


Yes it can be a blessing.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> so are we talking it's turning into chocolate shavings?


Not yet but it's been in there awhile.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Yes it can be a blessing.


too bad we gotta do it though.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Not yet but it's been in there awhile.


define a while i might know how close we are to shavings. lol


----------



## PamfromTx

Going to bed and watch some TV for a bit and then try to sleep.   May be back later.  My eyelids are getting heavy though.  lol


----------



## MarciKS

night giggle juice *grin*


----------



## PamfromTx

Have I told you all how much I enjoy being your friend?!?


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Going to bed and watch some TV for a bit and then try to sleep.   May be back later.  My eyelids are getting heavy though.  lol
> View attachment 161346


Gnite Pam.


----------



## MarciKS

backatcha Pammy *hugs*

had to correct the spelling there...sorry


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> define a while i might know how close we are to shavings. lol


A year--give or take a month or two  .


----------



## Shalimar

sleep well ladies, pleasant dreams


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> sleep well ladies, pleasant dreams


night Shali


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> A year--give or take a month or two  .


yup it's shavings


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> yup it's shavings


No, it still pours out liquid chocolate.


----------



## Ruthanne

You don't have to try it though I understand if you don't want to.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> No, it still pours out liquid chocolate.


is there an exp date or are you planning you're own toxic waste plant?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> is there an exp date or are you planning you're own toxic waste plant?


I could not find one.  Actually, I'm not even sure it's still in the fridge, I may have tossed it out...my memory is gone.


----------



## MarciKS

i gotta go take my last pill and try to get some sleep. night Ruthanne. *hug*


----------



## Ruthanne

Enjoy yourselves night owls.  Don't know If I'll be back tonight.  Gotto go try and relax again.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> so are we talking it's turning into chocolate shavings?


I made it, and chocolate shavings would work mighty well on my vanilla ice cream. Are there any left?


----------



## hollydolly

Pecos said:


> I made it, and chocolate shavings would work mighty well on my vanilla ice cream. Are there any left?


Well as it's breakfast time here now... and not night, I could offer you chocolate for breakfast...


----------



## Pecos

I am on my way!


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I am on my way


----------



## Pecos

Well I have had my ration of ice cream and hot chocolate so it is time to crawl back in bed. Good ice cream has magical powers that help me sleep.
Night all.


----------



## MarciKS

hollydolly said:


> Well as it's breakfast time here now... and not night, I could offer you chocolate for breakfast...


yes i'm awake again....

i will be returning to bed shortly. i saw this and had to tell you...our new baker made chocolate croissants that were divine the other morning. there were two left and me and one of the other girls were picking at them. she had two little pieces. i inhaled the remainder when no one seemed interested in more.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> yes i'm awake again....
> 
> i will be returning to bed shortly. i saw this and had to tell you...our new baker made chocolate croissants that were divine the other morning. there were two left and me and one of the other girls were picking at them. she had two little pieces. i inhaled the remainder when no one seemed interested in more.


Mmmmmmm.


----------



## MarciKS

next time that baker asks me what to make i'm telling him i want rice krispy treats. lol! i wish i knew the recipe of those great big fat ones that were so soft and delicious at the candy store at the mall that shut down. maybe i can describe them in enough detail that he can produce it. lol!


----------



## Shalimar

I love the peanut butter ones


----------



## Shalimar

For  something new, check out Nanaimo Bar Recipes online. Famous Canuck dessert, now with many different flavoured fillings. Originated not far from where I live. Gonna get a bottle of Forty Creek brand of Nanaimo Bar Creme booze  when my vaccinated friend hits the liquor store. Just back in stock after a three month absence due to it being yummy.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> I love the peanut butter ones


croissants or rice krispy treats?


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> For  something new, check out Nanaimo Bar Recipes online. Famous Canuck dessert, now with many different flavoured fillings. Originated not far from where I live. Gonna get a bottle of Forty Creek brand of Nanaimo Bar Creme booze  when my vaccinated friend hits the liquor store. Just back in stock after a three month absence due to it being yummy.


those sound good.


----------



## timoc

I had four chunks of chocolate left over from last night, so, I put them in a pan, plus one teaspoon of honey covered with milk and warmed them all into a form of liquid chocolate, then poured the lot over my cornflakes.
"Whaddya mean, how come I still had four chunks of chocolate left from the night before?"  Well, I'm not a pig, it's just that I couldn't finish the third bar.


----------



## Shalimar

timoc said:


> I had four chunks of chocolate left over from last night, so, I put them in a pan, plus one teaspoon of honey covered with milk and warmed them all into a form of liquid chocolate, then poured the lot over my cornflakes.
> "Whaddya mean, how come I still had four chunks of chocolate left from the night before?"  Well, I'm not a pig, it's just that I couldn't finish the third bar.


Hahaha


----------



## MarciKS

timoc said:


> I had four chunks of chocolate left over from last night, so, I put them in a pan, plus one teaspoon of honey covered with milk and warmed them all into a form of liquid chocolate, then poured the lot over my cornflakes.
> "Whaddya mean, how come I still had four chunks of chocolate left from the night before?"  Well, I'm not a pig, it's just that I couldn't finish the third bar.


if you was a woman that chocolate would be gone!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> those sound good.


Hard to beat a cookie crust with nuts or coconut added, custard centre, dark chocolate top layer. Kept in fridge to keep chocolate top firm. So many custard centre flavours available now. The raspberry and orange ones are my current favourites.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Hard to beat a cookie crust with nuts or coconut added, custard centre, dark chocolate top layer. Kept in fridge to keep chocolate top firm. So many custard centre flavours available now. The raspberry and orange ones are my current favourites.


not a coconut fan myself. yet i don't mind coconut milk. back to bed.


----------



## Murrmurr

Sitting here trying to focus on the positives. It's a challenge, so could be a while before I get sleepy.

Maybe music will help.


----------



## Shalimar

*I hope it does. Middle of the night blues are tough. *


----------



## Murrmurr

Shalimar said:


> *I hope it does. Middle of the night blues are tough. *


Listening to a somber aria from some opera. Thinking I should find something more chipper.


----------



## Shalimar

Murrmurr said:


> Listening to a somber aria from some opera. Thinking I should find something more chipper.


Yikes. Lol.


----------



## Murrmurr

Shalimar said:


> Yikes. Lol.



Checkin out some funny baseball clips instead. Probably won't make me sleepy but it'll def make me smile.


----------



## Shalimar

Murrmurr said:


> Checkin out some funny baseball clips instead. Probably won't make me sleepy but it'll def make me smile.


 Good plan.


----------



## MarciKS

*Wanders in & finds a comfy spot* Hola night owls!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Would be interesting to know if this were true or not.


----------



## Shalimar

hello  that would be me. Lol


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Would be interesting to know if this were true or not.
> 
> View attachment 161542


Well, yes of course it is true.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well, yes of course it is true.


 Of course, here we are


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! How is everyone?


----------



## MarciKS

Sorry for the slow response. I was in the games forum.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, good evening Night Owls.
I am eating a little vanilla ice cream. Does anyone have any chocolate sauce?


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> LOL! How is everyone?


Doing fine, how are you?


----------



## MarciKS

I'm ok. Took too long of a nap today so bed will be later. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

I tell you what...I don't want to stay on the narcotics any longer than need be but man I'd be in some serious agony without them. I'd be in the hospital for sure.


----------



## MarciKS

I can stick a dip of choccie ice cream in your bowl.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I'm ok. Took too long of a nap today so bed will be later. LOL


Napping is good for the soul in my opinion and hopefully it worked wonders for your ribs.
I slept pretty good up until 20 minutes ago, but this vanilla ice cream will work it’s magic when I crawl back between the sheets.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I can stick a dip of choccie ice cream in your bowl.


Please do.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> LOL! How is everyone?


Well, thanks. How are you?


----------



## Pecos

Where did Shali go?


----------



## MarciKS

I'm ok. Rib is doing much better today thank God.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Where did Shali go?


I am here, just raiding the fridge for chocolate cake.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> I'm ok. Rib is doing much better today thank God.


  Excellent.


----------



## MarciKS

go?


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> go?


Go where?


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I am here, just raiding the fridge for chocolate cake.


Excellent choice. Would you like some vanilla ice cream to go with it?


----------



## MarciKS

The narcotics kinda screw with my thinking process. I don't care for that. I suddenly become dyslexic. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

I think Pecos' snake is going somewhere. LMAO


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Excellent choice. Would you like some vanilla ice cream to go with it?


 Yes please. I also have enough cake for all of us to share


----------



## MarciKS

Ooooh what kind of cake?


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> The narcotics kinda screw with my thinking process. I don't care for that. I suddenly become dyslexic. LOL


Well, in your defense it is 3 in the morning.


----------



## MarciKS

LMAO @ Pecos


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> The narcotics kinda screw with my thinking process. I don't care for that. I suddenly become dyslexic. LOL


 Hmmm. I do that without narcotics 


MarciKS said:


> I think Pecos' snake is going somewhere. LMAO


 Oh no.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Yes please. I also have enough cake for all of us to share


You are a good lady to know. I will have a little slice.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> Ooooh what kind of cake?


  Triple layer chocolate fudge cake. Homemade, with Belgian chocolate.


----------



## MarciKS

I decided Monday to give the baker my hydrocodone and cough drops and have him make me narco brownies with cough drop frosting. That should cure me. LOL


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> You are a good lady to know. I will have a little slice.


  Please do.


----------



## MarciKS

ding ding ding ding ding....lady with the cake...........come on down!


----------



## MarciKS

brb...gonna make some toast.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Triple layer chocolate fudge cake. Homemade, with Belgian chocolate.


Now you are talking pure magic.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> I decided Monday to give the baker my hydrocodone and cough drops and have him make me narco brownies with cough drop frosting. That should cure me. LOL


  May I have one please? Here in west coast Canuckistan, we are all delightfully depraved.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Now you are talking pure magic.


 Indeed. I am a dangerous woman.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> ding ding ding ding ding....lady with the cake...........come on down!


 Here I am!


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I think Pecos' snake is going somewhere. LMAO


My snake is right here.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Indeed. I am a dangerous woman.


I will watch out Witchy Woman or how the song goes.


----------



## MarciKS

lol


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I will watch out Witchy Woman or how the song goes.


  You are wise. Lol


----------



## Pecos

Well I have eaten my quota of ice cream and need to head back to bed.
Say hello to Ruthanne if she shows up.


----------



## MarciKS

one night i got disgusted and had a wine cooler with my narcotic. i felt no pain that night.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> My snake is right here.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well I have eaten my quota of ice cream and need to head back to bed.
> Say hello to Ruthanne if she shows up.


 pleasant dreams


----------



## MarciKS

if we're here we'll point her in that direction. night Pecos. *hug*


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> one night i got disgusted and had a wine cooler with my narcotic. i felt no pain that night.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm surprised she's not here. Maybe she was tired tonight.


----------



## Pecos

Good night everyone.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> I'm surprised she's not here. Maybe she was tired tonight.


  Probably


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Good night everyone.


 Night Pecos


----------



## MarciKS

what do you have planned for the weekend?


----------



## MarciKS

*eyes Shali's cake*


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> what do you have planned for the weekend?


   Peace and quiet, going to lake house to work on getting the garden ready to plant some time in May. Covid bad here, so we are supposed to stay within our bubble.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Peace and quiet, going to lake house to work on getting the garden ready to plant some time in May. Covid bad here, so we are supposed to stay within our bubble.


that sounds nice. i wish i had a green thumb.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> *eyes Shali's cake*


Help yourself to as much cake as you wish. I have homemade vanilla ice cream also


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> that sounds nice. i wish i had a green thumb.


   My son can’t grow anything.


----------



## MarciKS

i can kill it just fine. i have a knack for that. asking me to keep it alive is a whole different ball game.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:


> My son can’t grow anything.


Seriously, it took me years to figure gardening out. For some reason, for last several years, my cherry tomatoes are tasteless. Gaaah. Lol


----------



## MarciKS

I was talking to Treacle in email today and explaining to her that the neighbor lady from back home brought me a geranium after my hysterectomy. Six months later I had to give it back to her to nurse it back to health. I told her it was safer with her. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Seriously, it took me years to figure gardening out. For some reason, for last several year, my cherry tomatoes are tasteless. Gaaah. Lol


Tomatoes are sort of iffy anyway.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> Tomatoes are sort of iffy anyway.


 Yes, although cherry ones usually easy to grow. I shall try again


----------



## MarciKS

I don't eat a lot of tomatoes. I like diced tomatoes in a cheese quesadilla or a couple slices on grilled cheese.


----------



## Shalimar

Sleepy, bedtime for me. Goodnight Marci, fun chatting with you.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> I don't eat a lot of tomatoes. I like diced tomatoes in a cheese quesadilla or a couple slices on grilled cheese.


Yummy.


----------



## MarciKS

Night Shali


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## MarciKS

hi Bea


----------



## MarciKS

Well Ruthanne...hope you slept well. We all said hello! I'm gonna go try to get some sleep now.


----------



## timoc

No, I'm no night owl, more like an early morning lark.

Twittery twottery twupp twupp twinkelly dinkelly, there you go, I've just said good afternoon in lark lingo.


----------



## MarciKS

timoc said:


> No, I'm no night owl, more like an early morning lark.
> 
> Twittery twottery twupp twupp twinkelly dinkelly, there you go, I've just said good afternoon in lark lingo.


*looks at the clock* your day is almost over. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

Thanks to all who visited.  I've been trying to catch up on some things.  I may be back later-not sure.  Every one enjoy your night!


----------



## MarciKS

Have a good night if we don't see you @Ruthanne !


----------



## Shalimar

hi Marci


----------



## MarciKS

hey Shali. hows it going?


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, pretty good thanks. Got lots done at the lake house. Said hi to my new koi fish. Named one Belladonna. 
How are you today?


----------



## MarciKS

doing better. rib has settled down a lot today. i'm hoping monday that things will go better this week if i'm a little more careful. i like koi.


----------



## MarciKS

hiya pecos!!


----------



## Shalimar

I have squirrels named Amadeus and Hildegarde


----------



## MarciKS

i have squirrels but they don't got names. they're wild. lol!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> doing better. rib has settled down a lot today. i'm hoping monday that things will go better this week if i'm a little more careful. i like koi.


Oh, I am so pleased you are feeling better. I hope you week goes better also. Koi are awesome. In time, they will get to know me, and become very friendly.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> i have squirrels but they don't got names. they're wild. lol!


 Mine are wild also. They live in the woods at the lake house. I love them. I name everything


----------



## MarciKS

We had them at our zoo. They're huge but very pretty.


----------



## MarciKS

Mine beg for food. I don't always get out seed for them. Once I'm feeling better I need to get back on schedule for my babies.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> We had them at our zoo. They're huge but very pretty.


Awesome.


----------



## MarciKS

We don't have hardly any stray cats over here so I needed something to feed and love.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I have squirrels named Amadeus and Hildegarde


Great names!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> Mine beg for food. I don't always get out seed for them. Once I'm feeling better I need to get back on schedule for my babies.


Awww.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> We don't have hardly any stray cats over here so I needed something to feed and love.


Of course you do.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Great names!


Thanks! Amadeus is a small black squirrel, whereas Hildegarde is a large chunky grey squirrel. Many more squirrels, but they are more elusive. Particularly the red ones.


----------



## MarciKS

I never got to go to prom and on my video game we had prom. LOL! I was da queen!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> I never got to go to prom and on my video game we had prom. LOL! I was da queen!


Awesome


----------



## MarciKS

brb...need to heat up some more food


----------



## timoc

Tweet, tweet, therweeteety, tweet, phrilleetweet, that's goodnight in larktalk, but I'm sure you all understood my goodnight message.


----------



## Shalimar

still no cats for adoption around here. First time since I was seven years I have been without a ‍


----------



## Shalimar

Food? I have three cheese lasagne, garlic bread, Italian salad, and brownies. ‍


----------



## MarciKS

timoc said:


> Tweet, tweet, therweeteety, tweet, phrilleetweet, that's goodnight in larktalk, but I'm sure you all understood my goodnight message.


*giggles* goodnight timmy!!


----------



## MarciKS

i had reward points for free pizza. i got a large any topping and the only thing i had to pay for was the extra cheese that i wonder if they added. lol! i got wings and fries and brownies too.


----------



## MarciKS

pecos how ya doin?


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> i had reward points for free pizza. i got a large any topping and the only thing i had to pay for was the extra cheese that i wonder if they added. lol! i got wings and fries and brownies too.


Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Shalimar

Mmmmmm.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL sorry. I had to get up and walk around a little. My legs and feet are swelling this evening.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just popping in to tell you all the cute thing that just happened.  I often sit on the couch to eat my dinner and doggie sits right next to me partially leaning into my lap.  Well, I was eating this tuna sandwich and Suzy was looking at me like "Oh please can I have some?"  So, I gave her a little piece of tuna and she took it from me and while eating it had this look on her face like "I appreciate you letting me be a part of this!"  LOL.  She is the cutest sweetheart on this earth imo!  

So, I'm going to get back to listening some music for awhile.  Have a fabulous night you all!  And Marci that food smells so good!  I hope they did give you extra cheese, too.


----------



## MarciKS

*giggles* have fun!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

How's the pooch?


----------



## ohioboy




----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> How's the pooch?


She's fine, she's napping out as usual, she's getting up there--is now 10 or 11.


----------



## MarciKS

How are you doing Ruthanne?

Hey there Ohio


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> How are you doing Ruthanne?
> 
> Hey there Ohio


I'm fine.  Just had some yogurt, strawberries and yogurt.  I didn't have the yogurt that I really love (fage) but this aldi's brand was okay.

How are you?


----------



## MarciKS

I had a brownie with chocolate ice cream on it earlier. Trying to keep from laughing but I posted a comedian in my diary that I had to turn off part way through. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

I'll be so glad when this rib is healed so I can go back to enjoying myself.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I'll be so glad when this rib is healed so I can go back to enjoying myself.


Yeah, I hope it'll heal up real good for you.


----------



## MarciKS

Me too. BRB time for my pain pill.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm tuckered out.  I just go to bed and fall asleep.  Eyelids are getting super heavy already.  Went out earlier to buy stuff at Hobby Lobby.  Nothing exciting.  Then went to hubby's favorite bakery to buy him some fresh pastries.  Ran into Ross to look for a frame and spotted the long line of people and ran back out.   

Talked to middle sister on phone; she sounds like she's coming down with something.  Nasal voice galore.   Talked to my niece briefly.  She said the girlies were asleep since 6:30 p.m.!!!    I can't wait for summer when my niece can spend more time with them. 

If you don't hear from me, I've gone to bed.  Watched a movie and don't even know the title.  That's how sleepy I am.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> I'm tuckered out.  I just go to bed and fall asleep.  Eyelids are getting super heavy already.  Went out earlier to buy stuff at Hobby Lobby.  Nothing exciting.  Then went to hubby's favorite bakery to buy him some fresh pastries.  Ran into Ross to look for a frame and spotted the long line of people and ran back out.
> 
> Talked to middle sister on phone; she sounds like she's coming down with something.  Nasal voice galore.   Talked to my niece briefly.  She said the girlies were asleep since 6:30 p.m.!!!    I can't wait for summer where niece can spend more time with them.
> 
> If you don't hear from me, I've gone to bed.  Watched a movie and don't even know the title.  That's how sleepy I am.


I hope you're ok. You've been tired a lot lately. Are you not sleeping well?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> I hope you're ok. You've been tired a lot lately. Are you not sleeping well?


Not really; I've always had off and on sleeping problems for the last 30 years.   Nothing to worry about.  Tired?   You'd be tired too if you were my age, dear friend.  I slept like a baby all night.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> Not really; I've always had off and on sleep problems.


Well I hope you get some rest. You're making me worry.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Not really; I've always had off and on sleep problems.


Me, too.  I noticed though if I use less sugar and caffeine I sleep better.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> pecos how ya doin?


I am doing fine, just putting together the kitty’s bedtime snack. We are all spoiled around here. The two Bichons have had theirs and are tucked in bed. After I treat the cat, I will find my way to the sheets, but will likely be back around 3am for ice cream. I rarely miss my medicinal vanilla fix.

Here is hoping that everyone gets a good first round of sleep tonight.


----------



## MarciKS

Night Pecos. Hopefully tonight once I'm down it will be for the night.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm waiting to see if the gal that had prom is coming back so we can finish. LOL


----------



## Llynn

Anyone remember the old 70's late night radio talk show "Nightowls"?


----------



## Ruthanne

Llynn said:


> Anyone remember the old 70's late night radio talk show "Nightowls"?


No sorry I don't.

Going to try and get some sleep shortly and if that doesn't work I will be back.  Good night night owls


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot are there any night owls here?


----------



## Pecos

Well there is still some ice cream here in case any of you show up later. I am headed back to bed.


----------



## Old Dummy

A night owl hang out? Cool. I should be posting here a lot.

Been a professional N.O. all my life.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

Hiya


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 161804


Bring goodies tonight!


----------



## Ruthanne

I think I'm actually getting sleepy...may be up tonight later...or not...have a good night, night owls!


----------



## MarciKS

Night Ruthanne. I likely won't be on. I gotta try to go back to work again tomorrow.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I think I'm actually getting sleepy...may be up tonight later...or not...have a good night, night owls!


Get a great night’s sleep my friend. I am likely to be here at 2 or 3 in the morning eating ice cream and wishing I were still soundly asleep.


----------



## MarciKS

Sometimes ice cream helps make me sleepy.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Sometimes ice cream helps make me sleepy.


Same here I will have some great vanilla if you want to stop by.


----------



## MarciKS

Hoping I'll be sleeping through the night. Gotta go back to work in the morning.


----------



## MarciKS

@Pecos how's the arm?


----------



## MarciKS

Time for CSI & getting ready for bed. Night everyone!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Been trying to sleep for over half hour with no luck--can't turn my mind off.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> @Pecos how's the arm?


It is slowly getting better. The incision looked like it is healing nicely when I changed the dressing earlier.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just had yogurt  and walnuts.  Yum


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Been trying to sleep for over half hour with no luck--can't turn my mind off.


Hoot, hoot, what you need to get back to sleep is some of this good Haagen Dazs Vanilla ice cream. It has mystical power you know.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just had yogurt  and walnuts.  Yum


LOL, at 2 in the morning yogurt is just a bit too serious for me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot, what you need to get back to sleep is some of this good Haagen Dazs Vanilla ice cream. It has mystical power you know.


I guess a little wouldn't hurt


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just had yogurt  and walnuts.  Yum


Are we the only ones nutty enough to be up at this time of the night?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I guess a little wouldn't hurt


Well here you go, I just opened a half gallon container so we have plenty.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Are we the only ones nutty enough to be up at this time of the night?


Maybe but I don't know


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Well here you go, I just opened a half gallon container so we have plenty.


Thanks


----------



## Pecos

I suppose that Suzy is sound asleep, our two Bicons are out cold.


----------



## Ruthanne

I still have some chocolate sauce and it's still good.  I checked it out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I suppose that Suzy is sound asleep, our two Bicons are out cold.


Suzy is sound asleep in her bed right next to me.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I still have some chocolate sauce and it's still good.  I checked it out.


I’ll sneak a little of that if you don’t mind.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> I’ll sneak a little of that if you don’t mind.


Oh now that is just plain yummy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I’ll sneak a little of that if you don’t mind.


Have all you want.


----------



## Pecos

My ice cream is working it’s magic so I am off to bed. I hope you can catch some more zzzz as well. Good night


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> My ice cream is working it’s magic so I am off to bed. I hope you can catch some more zzzz as well. Good night


Good nite.


----------



## Old Dummy

Wide awake here, just swallowed a handful of drugs so I should be ok in a few minutes. 

I mostly got over my lifelong insomnia in recent years, but pain from rotator cuff injury has reversed that. Oh well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Wide awake here, just swallowed a handful of drugs so I should be ok in a few minutes.
> 
> I mostly got over my lifelong insomnia in recent years, but pain from rotator cuff injury has reversed that. Oh well.


You have my sympathy, I had that surgery several years ago and the pain was awful. To this day it can still bother me at night. I don’t miss wearing and trying to sleep with that arm sling.
Did your strength ever fully return? Mine did not.


----------



## Shalimar

Hello. OD I hope the pills bring quick relief and you are able to get much needed rest.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos, I have Canadian bacon from my smokehouse, duck eggs from the farmer, hot cheese biscuits.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Pecos, I have Canadian bacon from my smokehouse, duck eggs from the farmer, hot cheese biscuits.


Now that sounds like a top notch breakfast.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Now that sounds like a top notch breakfast.


I would be very happy to share. Hospitality is a core value in Canuckistan. I remember when the people of Gander fed  and homed the airplane passengers when America had to shut down the skies.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> You have my sympathy, I had that surgery several years ago and the pain was awful. To this day it can still bother me at night. I don’t miss wearing and trying to sleep with that arm sling.
> Did your strength ever fully return? Mine did not.



Thanks. I did not have surgery (yet). I went to bed 3 weeks ago just fine, woke up and felt like someone was jamming an ice pick in my shoulder. 

Went to ortho, got cortisone shot, within a day my shoulder was normal. A week later I go to PT, did exercises at home twice, shoulder is back to where it was before shot. So I quit the exercises, on the advice of Mother Nature.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I would be very happy to share. Hospitality is a core value in Canuckistan. I remember when the people of Gander fed  and homed the airplane passengers when America had to shut down the skies.


We are on our way.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> We are on our way.


I look forward to your arrival.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:


> I look forward to your arrival. Do you fancy fresh caught trout for lunch? If you are able to stay awhile.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Fresh trout, oh yes indeed.


----------



## Shalimar

The lake is full of bass and trout. Does your wife have a favourite dessert? U have been spoiled already


----------



## Ruthanne

Gmorning y'all.  Enjoy your day.  I'm having some fresh coffee now.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Ruth, good to see you. Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Shalimar

Llynn said:


> Anyone remember the old 70's late night radio talk show "Nightowls"?


I don’t recall it either. What was the story line?


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> The lake is full of bass and trout. Does your wife have a favourite dessert? U have been spoiled already


She says that apple/cherry crisp would hit the spot, and she agrees with you that I am a bit spoiled.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> She says that apple/cherry crisp would hit the spot, and she agrees with you that I am a bit spoiled.


I shall gladly prepare her dessert. Lol. I really like this lady.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Hi Ruth, good to see you. Enjoy your coffee.


Thanks Shal.  Just had a veg. Burger too.  It was really good.  Working on taking doggie out for a nice walk on this sunny day.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Shal.  Just had a veg. Burger too.  It was really good.  Working on taking doggie out for a nice walk on this sunny day.


Awww. Love to sweet doggie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Awww. Love to sweet doggie.


Suzy loves people!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Suzy loves people!


She is a sweetie.  Please give her kisses from Shali.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> She is a sweetie.  Please give her kisses from Shali.


I will!


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I shall gladly prepare her dessert. Lol. I really like this lady.


Me too.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 161947


We missed you last night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> We missed you last night.


I missed you all as well.  Spent time with the hubby... watching a movie his sister recommended.  The Zookeeper's Wife.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I missed you all as well.  Spent time with the hubby... watching a movie his sister recommended.  The Zookeeper's Wife.


And that was a good movie.


----------



## MarciKS

Coffee anyone?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Coffee anyone?


I finished off my pot.  Going to have some tea or water soon.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne how was your day?


----------



## MarciKS

Yeah I'm trying to drink more water. I've been noticing fluid buildup in my feet and calves. They say water helps with that.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Ruthanne how was your day?


It was okay.  Got some vacuuming done but that was about all.

How was your day?


----------



## MarciKS

Not bad. I worked a partial shift. I was scheduled to be fry cook till 7 but went in at 9:30 and got to come home at 3:30. Trying to take of my rib. So far so good. Hip on the opposite side is giving me grief though.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Not bad. I worked a partial shift. I was scheduled to be fry cook till 7 but went in at 9:30 and got to come home at 3:30. Trying to take of my rib. So far so good. Hip on the opposite side is giving me grief though.


Seems everything starts to hurt after a certain age.  I think if I took off more weight my knees wouldn't hurt as bad when trying to stand up.


----------



## MarciKS

I need to lose but I've been on a terrible lazy streak.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I need to lose but I've been on a terrible lazy streak.


And you're not the only one only I call mine depression.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm calling mine what it is....LOL! Laziness sheer laziness. Been livin like a teenage boy with a video game addiction.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I'm calling mine what it is....LOL! Laziness sheer laziness. Been livin like a teenage boy with a video game addiction.


Oh, okay.  And I call mine what it is, too, I've been down on and off for some time.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, okay.  And I call mine what it is, too, I've been down on and off for some time.


I'm sorry to hear that. *Hugs*
I thought you were on meds. Are they not helping??


I have a friend that's getting married and they have a bridal registry on Amazon and I'm trying to figure out how to locate that. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> I am not on meds.  Can't take them.


Oh man. That's gotta be difficult. I have trouble with the antidepressants so I can't take those.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ok, so which of you are smooching on the couch??


----------



## MarciKS

Uh none of us? LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Ok, so which of you are smooching on the couch??


Not me and you are funny!


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope all the Night Owls have a good night tonight!


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot is anyone else wide awake at this hour for no real good reason, except to have some ice cream in the middle of the night?


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm still up and my mind is racing a hundred miles an hour.


----------



## Ruthanne

How are you tonight?


----------



## Pecos

Good evening my night owl friend. I hate it when my mind won’t shutdown and wants to treat me to a stream of old nonsense.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> How are you tonight?


I am doing pretty well, and yourself?


----------



## Ruthanne

I just ate some sleep gummies


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am doing pretty well, and yourself?


Totally nuts


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just ate some sleep gummies


I don’t know what those are, will they work as well as ice cream in helping me get back to sleep?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I don’t know what those are, will they work as well as ice cream in helping me get back to sleep?


I don't know but they work for me sometimes.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know but they work for me sometimes.


Sometimes it as good as it gets sometimes LOL.
Well, I am off to crawl back between the sheets and hope that the Sandman will pay me a second visit tonight.
You get some good sleep as well my friend.


----------



## Lewkat

Still wide awake since 5 A.M. yesterday.  Right now I am in a lot of pain with muscle spasms from laying in bed and reading for hours.  Serves me right.  I hate it when I have a sleepless night and I am watching the dog snoring gently alongside my desk here.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm sipping on some herbal tea. Not making me sleepy but tastes good.


----------



## Buckeye

Good morning all - woke up at about 2 am because a giant cream puff was calling my name from the fridge.  Now having a cup of coffee and getting ready to do some puzzles before I go back to bed.


----------



## Lewkat

Delete


----------



## Shalimar

_Now I am making chocolate cream puffs in the middle of the night. Sigh, thanks Buckeye. _


----------



## Old Dummy

Having kicked insomnia for me means ONLY needing melatonin and half an Ambien -- it worked last night! Since the rotator cuff pain a few weeks ago I've had to take an additional Xanax nearly every night.

Only got 5-6 hours of sleep (up at 7:30 instead of 9-10) but that will wind the cycle back a couple of hours. Been getting later and later which is typical for me when not working.


----------



## Ruthanne

Nice to see fellow night owls.  Got about 4 hours of sleep.  Worried about Jasmine bird.  She's not acting herself.  She is sleeping now and I'll see how she is after she wakes back up.  

I hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## Pecos

Lewkat said:


> Still wide awake since 5 A.M. yesterday.  Right now I am in a lot of pain with muscle spasms from laying in bed and reading for hours.  Serves me right.  I hate it when I have a sleepless night and I am watching the dog snoring gently alongside my desk here.


Oh that is rough on a body. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Nice to see fellow night owls.  Got about 4 hours of sleep.  Worried about Jasmine bird.  She's not acting herself.  She is sleeping now and I'll see how she is after she wakes back up.
> 
> I hope y'all have a good day.


Good morning, I hope that Jasmine is OK, how old is she now?


----------



## Keesha

I hope Jasmine is ok Ruthanne. Sometimes I am an night owl so I shall seek your thread when and if I can’t sleep.


----------



## Ruthanne

Murrmurr said:


> I'm sipping on some herbal tea. Not making me sleepy but tastes good.


I like herbal teas too like chamomile.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> I hope Jasmine is ok Ruthanne. Sometimes I am an night owl so I shall seek your thread when and if I can’t sleep.


Ok she is alright now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Good morning, I hope that Jasmine is OK, how old is she now?


She's ok now and she's around 4.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Ok she is alright now.


This is good news! 
It’s great when all family is safe,  healthy. and well loved.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> She's ok now and she's around 4.


That is good news.


----------



## Pecos

Keesha said:


> I hope Jasmine is ok Ruthanne. Sometimes I am an night owl so I shall seek your thread when and if I can’t sleep.


I wind up there almost every night between 2 and 3 am after the first phase of my sleep comes to an end.
Oh, and bring snacks. I bring lots of good vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Shalimar

Hello all.  I am finished making chocolate cream puffs. I have far too many. Please help me eat them. I have whipped cream, cherry, orange, almond, and raspberry fillings available. U are all going to be so full.


----------



## Shalimar

For real food, I have chicken and dumplings made in my instant pot.


----------



## Murrmurr

Ruthanne said:


> I like herbal teas too like chamomile.


For late at night (/early morning) I like to mix ginger tea with yerba tea. Neither of them induce sleepiness, more of a mild euphoria, so I can tuck myself into the old fart-sack feeling pretty happy.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth, so pleased your little dog  is ok.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Hello all.  I am finished making chocolate cream puffs. I have far too many. Please help me eat them. I have whipped cream, cherry, orange, almond, and raspberry fillings available. U are all going to be so full.


OMG--sounds so good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Ruth, so pleased your little dog  is ok.


Thanks Shali but it was my bird and she is OK now.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Shali but it was my bird and she is OK now.


Oops, my apologies  I am not great with names


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> OMG--sounds so good!


They are yummy, please help yourself. I think Pecos ate too many, his stomach is sticking out. He resembles a lightbulb with feet.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Oops, my apologies  I am not great with names


No problem


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> They are yummy, please help yourself. I think Pecos ate too many, his stomach is sticking out. He resembles a lightbulb with feet.


Thanks. Wow these are so good!


----------



## PamfromTx

All of you!


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> They are yummy, please help yourself. I think Pecos ate too many, his stomach is sticking out. He resembles a lightbulb with feet.


Well, LOL actually I am pretty slim. I have gone from 158 when I retired from the Navy in 1919 to 163 today.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Well, LOL actually I am pretty slim. I have gone from 158 when I retired from the Navy in 1919 to 163 today.


I meant 1991 not 1919. LOL, that would make me really ancient and while l feel that way some days, I’ll stick with being 78, that sounds pretty ancient anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Well, LOL actually I am pretty slim. I have gone from 158 when I retired from the Navy in 1919 to 163 today.


You mean you retired in 1919?  That's over a hundred years ago


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I meant 1991 not 1919. LOL, that would make me really ancient and while l feel that way some days, I’ll stick with being 78, that sounds pretty ancient anyway.


Okay I see now


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> You mean you retired in 1919?  That's over a hundred years ago


Oh, I need a proofreader in the worst possible way.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Oh, I need a proofreader in the worst possible way.


Oh that's ok!


----------



## Ruthanne

Another snack to munch on:
my favorite cookies--chocolate chip!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Another snack to munch on:
> my favorite cookies--chocolate chip!
> 
> View attachment 162107


Will there be any left at 2AM??

I will really be in the mood for some about that time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Will there be any left at 2AM??
> 
> I will really be in the mood for some about that time.


Yes, I'll save some or I'll just leave them right here on the virtual counter.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I'll save some or I'll just leave them right here on the virtual counter.


I am going to feel a little bit like Santa.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am going to feel a little bit like Santa.


Well at least you don't look like Santa like I do with a big belly


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Will there be any left at 2AM??
> 
> I will really be in the mood for some about that time.


I have been looking at those cookies and imagining how well they are going to work with this vanilla ice cream that I am bringing.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> You mean you retired in 1919?  That's over a hundred years ago


He is a vampire


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well, LOL actually I am pretty slim. I have gone from 158 when I retired from the Navy in 1919 to 163 today.


I know, I remember your pic


----------



## Ruthanne

I just made some cheeseburgers and onion rings for all who'd like some:


----------



## PamfromTx

Shalimar said:


> They are yummy, please help yourself. I think Pecos ate too many, his stomach is sticking out. He resembles a lightbulb with feet.


LOL, that is so cute @Shalimar    I've never heard of that expression and it has me giggling as I visualize Pecos looking like a lightbulb.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I just made some cheeseburgers and onion rings for all who'd like some:
> 
> View attachment 162146
> 
> View attachment 162147


As hubby and I say, that looks "DUHLISH"; his granddaughter would say that when she was a toddler.  It stuck.   We both use that term now.  It means delish.


----------



## Shalimar

PamfromTx said:


> LOL, that is so cute @Shalimar    I've never heard of that expression and it has me giggling as I visualize Pecos looking like a lightbulb.


  It is quite the visual


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> LOL, that is so cute @Shalimar    I've never heard of that expression and it has me giggling as I visualize Pecos looking like a lightbulb.


LOL, Hey now take it easy on me here.


----------



## Dana

Pecos said:


> LOL, Hey now take it easy on me here.


.
Fight back Pecos!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Have a good night all you night owls out there


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Here's a cute wooden medal for all of us who have earned night owl recognition.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, are there any other night owls here? I’ve started on the ice cream and am about to get one of Ruthanne’s cookies since she left them on the counter.


----------



## Shalimar

hello


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> hello


Good morning, Ruthanne left a lot of cookies on the counter and I didn’t eat all of them. They are excellent.


----------



## Shalimar

Good morning, Pecos. That was very considerate of you. I regret, after eating five cream puffs stuffed with different fillings and whipped cream I am too full to eat cookies.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> *How are my night owl friends doing this lovely day/night?  Hope everyone is doing well.   As for hubby and I, we are both well.  Watching movies his sister has recommended.  Watching "Truly Texas Mexican" and frankly, I am bored to tears.  lol *
> 
> *My husband and his sister were raised in a border city (Eagle Pass, Texas); raised by their grandparents when their mother was killed in a car accident.  Helping to raise them were two Mexican women who were the live in maids.  So, both my hubby and his sister learned to speak Spanish ~ fluently.  I am ashamed to speak my Tex Mex in front of them.   My sister in law loves to cook and can cook up some pretty good authentic Mexican dishes.  How does she weigh 98 lbs?   *
> 
> *Well, just a tidbit of our lives to entertain my friendly night owls.  Have a great day.  *
> 
> View attachment 162270


This dedicated Night Owl is doing fine and after my ice cream (and some of Ruthanne's cookies), I slept like a baby after 3AM. I would like to get beyond sleeping in two sessions at night, but if I get good sleep at both times I am good to go.
I spent most of my childhood growing up about a mile from the Rio Grande near the town of Ysleta which is to the Southeast of ElPaso. I worked in the fields with the Mexican Laborers who came up under the Bracero program to do farm work. My Spanish is reasonable good, but I am losing it from lack of usage. I spent four years in Spain where it came in very handy.

I really like that cartoon you posted above.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> This dedicated Night Owl is doing fine and after my ice cream (and some of Ruthanne's cookies), I slept like a baby after 3AM. I would like to get beyond sleeping in two sessions at night, but if I get good sleep at both times I am good to go.
> I spent most of my childhood growing up about a mile from the Rio Grande near the town of Ysleta which is to the Southeast of ElPaso. I worked in the fields with the Mexican Laborers who came up under the Bracero program to do farm work. My Spanish is reasonable good, but I am losing it from lack of usage. I spent four years in Spain where it came in very handy.
> 
> I really like that cartoon you posted above.


It is unfortunate that I was raised so differently ... in that my mother spoke Tex-Mex and that is what we learned.  I had a difficult time with Spanish I, II, III in high school.   That cartoon made my day; glad you enjoyed it, @Pecos .  I am not all that familiar with the area around El Paso. I've driven thru it, but that's about it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Where are all of our night owls hiding this lovely night?   Hoot, hoot, come out where ever you are.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Where are all of our night owls hiding this lovely night?   Hoot, hoot, come out where ever you are.
> 
> View attachment 162342


Hoot, hoot, I just got here with the ice cream.


----------



## Pecos

I ate my ice cream and put the rest back in the freezer if anyone comes along later. 
Good night


----------



## Paco Dennis

The biorhythms of us all vary so much. I have noticed that ever since I retired and didn't have the 9 to 5, that I have become a Night Owl.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Keesha

Paco Dennis said:


> The biorhythms of us all vary so much. I have noticed that ever since I retired and didn't have the 9 to 5, that I have become a Night Owl.


Do you take a nap during the day or do you wake up much later than you used to?


----------



## Shalimar

Paco Dennis said:


> The biorhythms of us all vary so much. I have noticed that ever since I retired and didn't have the 9 to 5, that I have become a Night Owl.


I enjoy the peaceful energy.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot are there any other night owls around tonight?


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot are there any other night owls around tonight?


Well it is back to bed for me. The ice cream is in the freezer if you show up later.


----------



## Murrmurr

Apparently, when I got sleepy and went to bed at 9:30pm, it was for a nap.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

I took Spanish 1, 2, and 3 in college because I needed it as a prerequisite after not graduating high school but only getting a GED.  I loved learning it but don't recall much of what I learned from lack of practice....

It's nice to see so many have visited our Night Owl's Hangout!  

Happy Friday to all!

I finally got to the Orthopedic Doctor today.  My tendinitis is, in part, from having the injured tendon that I got last year and partly from repetitive thumb movement.  So, I'm going to try to remember to use the "pen" that comes with my cell phone instead of my thumb and also wear the new brace as much as possible.  She also gave me a stronger cortisone shot.  Right now the area hurts a lot.  In addition to all that I will be going to Occupational Therapy for it in several weeks.  She gave me the option of surgery but I turned that down.  

I've made some French Country-Style Almond Macaroons for all who would like some:



*I will leave them on the virtual counter top and there are plenty so have all you'd like people!*


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I took Spanish 1, 2, and 3 in college because I needed it as a prerequisite after not graduating high school but only getting a GED.  I loved learning it but don't recall much of what I learned from lack of practice....
> 
> It's nice to see so many have visited our Night Owl's Hangout!
> 
> Happy Friday to all!
> 
> I finally got to the Orthopedic Doctor today.  My tendinitis is, in part, from having the injured tendon that I got last year and partly from repetitive thumb movement.  So, I'm going to try to remember to use the "pen" that comes with my cell phone instead of my thumb and also wear the new brace as much as possible.  She also gave me a stronger cortisone shot.  Right now the area hurts a lot.  In addition to all that I will be going to Occupational Therapy for it in several weeks.  She gave me the option of surgery but I turned that down.
> 
> I've made some French Country-Style Almond Macaroons for all who would like some:
> 
> View attachment 162628
> 
> *I will leave them on the virtual counter top and there are plenty so have all you'd like people!*


Mmmm. Yes please Ruth. I am sorry about your tendinitis, I hope it mends soon.


----------



## PamfromTx

Feel better, soon!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Mmmm. Yes please Ruth. I am sorry about your tendinitis, I hope it mends soon.





PamfromTx said:


> Feel better, soon!


Thank you, I've had it since March of 2020.  It's been a real pain in the rear!  Hopefully, something that the doctor did for me today will  make it heal--I don't know how long it will take but the sooner the better.  My tendon is in my thumb and wrist and also my entire right arm is sore from from guarding my hand.  It's hard to explain but hopefully the Occupational therapy will get me all healed!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 162632


Oh, I love this boho owl.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Oh, I love this boho owl.


Me, too, such pretty colors!


----------



## Shalimar

Also, Ruth, I want to thank you for offering this peaceful and caring safe space where a person can take shelter. I love it


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Also, Ruth, I want to thank you for offering this peaceful and caring safe space where a person can take shelter. I love it


My pleasure!  It's also nice to have those, like yourself, who help make it that way‍


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> My pleasure!  It's also nice to have those, like yourself, who help make it that way‍


Aww you sweet lady.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have a taste for a fish fry tonight!  Anyone like some?


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I have a taste for a fish fry tonight!  Anyone like some?
> 
> View attachment 162633


Yes please


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Yes please


I set a big platter of deep fried fish and chips on the virtual counter top==have all you like!  Plates and silverware and napkins are put out too.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's Friday night!  Bring all your food and beverage goodies here--we will help you eat them all up!


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Also, Ruth, I want to thank you for offering this peaceful and caring safe space where a person can take shelter. I love it


So do I, and I find myself here just about every night between 2 and 3 in the morning. Between Ruthanne's generous cookies and the ice cream that I bring, I am rather contented when I crawl back between the sheets.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I took Spanish 1, 2, and 3 in college because I needed it as a prerequisite after not graduating high school but only getting a GED.  I loved learning it but don't recall much of what I learned from lack of practice....
> 
> It's nice to see so many have visited our Night Owl's Hangout!
> 
> Happy Friday to all!
> 
> I finally got to the Orthopedic Doctor today.  My tendinitis is, in part, from having the injured tendon that I got last year and partly from repetitive thumb movement.  So, I'm going to try to remember to use the "pen" that comes with my cell phone instead of my thumb and also wear the new brace as much as possible.  She also gave me a stronger cortisone shot.  Right now the area hurts a lot.  In addition to all that I will be going to Occupational Therapy for it in several weeks.  She gave me the option of surgery but I turned that down.
> 
> I've made some French Country-Style Almond Macaroons for all who would like some:
> 
> View attachment 162628
> 
> *I will leave them on the virtual counter top and there are plenty so have all you'd like people!*


Ruthanne, I really hope that you can get some long term relief from the tendinitis. I had it in my shoulder and chest several years ago from working out too hard and it could really hurt at times. A friend of mine recently treated his with Occupational Therapy and that gave him a lot of relief. But like you, he did have to change some of his everyday practices.

I will certainly look forward to a few of those delicious cookies later tonight.

Have a great evening my friend.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I set a big platter of deep fried fish and chips on the virtual counter top==have all you like!  Plates and silverware and napkins are put out too.


You are a very thoughtful host, and you are spoiling us.


----------



## Shalimar

mmrrmm,rrf? Oops, sorry, my mouth was full of delicious fish. Thanks so much Ruth. No pecos, that is my piece of fish.


----------



## Shalimar

Hmm, I have Canadian ice wine, lemon tarts, shrimp and crab canapés


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> You are a very thoughtful host, and you are spoiling us.


No problemo!  I brought some macaroons cookies, too, and have asked all who like to bring us all the goodies they like so we can help them eat them up  There is an image of them in one of the previous posts.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, I have Canadian ice wine, lemon tarts, shrimp and crab canapés


Sounds scrumptious!  Crab canapes?  Ooh, I do like crab!


----------



## PamfromTx

Here's some wonderful sweet tea to go with your meals, everyone.


----------



## PamfromTx

Anyone care for some Romaine Wedge Salad with Creamy Herb Dressing?​


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Anyone care for some Romaine Wedge Salad with Creamy Herb Dressing?​
> View attachment 162693


That looks so fresh, I do love my salads and try to have one every day.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Anyone care for some Romaine Wedge Salad with Creamy Herb Dressing?​
> View attachment 162693


Yes, we should certainly work in some "health food."


----------



## Shalimar

definitely salad would hit the spot


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Also, Ruth, I want to thank you for offering this peaceful and caring safe space where a person can take shelter. I love it


Yes indeed, and this place is light-hearted which works for me.


----------



## Shalimar

it’s subtle, but I do get the strangest inkling that perhaps Pecos is a teeny bit obsessed with food?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, I really hope that you can get some long term relief from the tendinitis. I had it in my shoulder and chest several years ago from working out too hard and it could really hurt at times. A friend of mine recently treated his with Occupational Therapy and that gave him a lot of relief. But like you, he did have to change some of his everyday practices.
> 
> I will certainly look forward to a few of those delicious cookies later tonight.
> 
> Have a great evening my friend.


Yes, that tendonitis can really hurt--I think I will try try the OT for it after a few weeks and also after seeing how this cortisone works out.  Did you see a doctor when you worked out too hard?  I forgot to ask how that arm is doing now, is it healing?

Enjoy those cookies and all the food you may find here tonight!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Yes indeed, and this place is light-hearted which works for me.


Yes, it's in the light hearted discussions...I try to stay my distance from the Current News and Events as some of that can get rough.


----------



## PamfromTx

Shalimar said:


> it’s subtle, but I do get the strangest inkling that perhaps Pecos is a teeny bit obsessed with food?


----------



## PamfromTx

I needed that laugh @Shalimar.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> it’s subtle, but I do get the strangest inkling that perhaps Pecos is a teeny bit obsessed with food?


LOL, I do appreciate great food, and eating it with good company adds to the pleasure.


----------



## Ruthanne

a little humor:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

How is everyone doing on this night?

Me, doggie and birdie doing fine.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

Doing ok, making some calls to sis and a niece.  Watching TV (news).  Want to watch The Father eventually when I get settled in.  Hope you are doing ok, @Ruthanne.   Enjoy the weekend.  Hugs to all.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/419327415308647890/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> How is everyone doing on this night?
> 
> Me, doggie and birdie doing fine.


We are doing fine and I hope to get a few hours of sleep before the “witching hour” comes and demands a few cookie and other goodies.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Doing ok, making some calls to sis and a niece.  Watching TV (news).  Want to watch The Father eventually when I get settled in.  Hope you are doing ok, @Ruthanne.   Enjoy the weekend.  Hugs to all.


I hope everything goes well for you tonight Pam.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


>


That looks so tasty.  Thank you for bringing it to us.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> We are doing fine and I hope to get a few hours of sleep before the “witching hour” comes and demands a few cookie and other goodies.


Sleep well my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

I finished off those chocolate chip cookies--that'll keep me up some with all that sugar and chocolate

We still have plenty of macaroons cookies and other foods here to chomp on.  Eat anything you choose and chat about whatever you wish.


----------



## MickaC

This is a great thread.
Thank you @Ruthanne.
When i feel like a NITE OWL may i join in.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> That looks so tasty.  Thank you for bringing it to us.


You're all welcome.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm not sure how late I'll be up tonight.  Watching Falling INN Love on Netlix--it's pretty good.  It's a love story and kind of adventurous and supposed to be in New Zealand.


----------



## Shalimar

i slept all evening, but still need more sleep. If I am awake I will check in here a bit later


----------



## Ruthanne

I finished watching the movie and thought it was really good.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot are there any other Night Owls here?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I finished watching the movie and thought it was really good.


What did you watch?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> What did you watch?


Falling INN Love is the name of it.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> What did you watch?


Oh, I got it.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm trying to decide if I want to make breakfast for myself


----------



## Pecos

Looking out the window, I see that the kids next door have given up on their gaming and gone to bed .


----------



## Ruthanne

Or I might watch another movie tonight I'm wide awake.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to make breakfast for myself


What are you in the mood for?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> What are you in the mood for?


The usual sunny side up eggs and rye toast with butter on it.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Or I might watch another movie tonight I'm wide awake.


Have some of this vanilla ice cream. It always makes me sleepy.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> The usual sunny side up eggs and rye toast with butter on it.


Yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Have some of this vanilla ice cream. It always makes me sleepy.


Ok.  Thankyou but those cookies really woke me up.  Yes some ice cream sounds delicious


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Ok.  Thankyou but those cookies really woke me up.  Yes some ice cream sounds delicious


It is delicious. Have a scoop while I have it out. Now that I have had my snatch fix, I am going to head back to bed. You get some good sleep yourself and we will see you tomorrow my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> It is delicious. Have a scoop while I have it out. Now that I have had my snatch fix, I am going to head back to bed. You get some good sleep yourself and we will see you tomorrow my friend.


Gnite and sleep well.


----------



## Lara

I'm always up in the middle of the night for a couple hours then back to bed. But tonight I went to bed early, 8:30pm, so I've gotten plenty of sleep and I'm up for a long day I guess. So this time I'm making something to eat but it's too early for breakfast and too late for dinner.

So I've made myself a caesar salad and having a 1/2 glass of Pinot. I used to drink an occasional glass of Pinot decades ago but recently read it's the healthiest wine for us because it has fewer tannins. Go figure. So I bought a bottle at Costco. Prices are going up on wine there!

Maya explains to Myles why she likes Pinot (turn your volume up...oops I forgot about the f-bomb at the end)


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> I'm always up in the middle of the night for a couple hours then back to bed. But tonight I went to bed early, 8:30pm, so I've gotten plenty of sleep and I'm up for a long day I guess. So this time I'm making something to eat but don't feel like breakfast and too late for dinner.
> 
> So I've made myself a caesar salad and having a 1/2 glass of Pinot. I used to drink an occasional glass of Pinot decades ago but recently read it's the healthiest wine for us because it has fewer tannins. Go figure. So I bought a bottle at Costco. Prices are going up on wine there!
> 
> Maya explains to Myles why she likes Pinot


Hi Lara.  Nice to see you.  I'm pretty wide awake too.  I hope you're enjoying the salad and Pinot.  I've never had Pinot.


----------



## Lara

Nice to see you too Ruthanne. Pinot is a very light red wine. It used to be my favorite until Cabernet came along. But now this Pinot is bringing back good memories and tastes really fresh and light comparatively speaking. It had a good rating number for the price so I bought it and it's good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> Nice to see you too Ruthanne. Pinot is a very light red wine. It used to be my favorite until Cabernet came along. But now this Pinot is bringing back good memories and tastes really fresh and light comparatively speaking. It had a good rating number for the price so I bought it and it's good.


Having a smooth wine is always nice!  How are things going with you?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shalimar

Bonjour, mes amis. Your chef Canadienne is here to prepare breakfast. Today we have poutine, and tourtiere, a   Québécois  meat pie. Bon appetit!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Bonjour, mes amis. Your chef Canadienne is here to prepare breakfast. Today we have poutine, and tourtiere, a   Québécois  meat pie. Bon appetit!


Good morning.  Breakfast sounds great.  I'm on my first cup of coffee.  A most pleasant day to you Shali!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning.  Breakfast sounds great.  I'm on my first cup of coffee.  A most pleasant day to you Shali!


Thanks. Good morning Ruth, rise and shine! Please dig in to the food. Later, I thought I would take the night owl gang out to the lake house. We could grill some steak and veggies, enjoy the sunny day.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Lara,  lovely to see you. Later today,  I am taking the gang to the lake house for a BBQ. Please join us.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Thanks. Good morning Ruth, rise and shine! Please dig in to the food. Later, I thought I would take the night owl gang out to the lake house. We could grill some steak and veggies, enjoy the sunny day.


The food is tasting wonderful and thanks for cooking it!

The lake house grilling will be such fun


----------



## Ruthanne

They have the right idea


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> The food is tasting wonderful and thanks for cooking it!
> 
> The lake house grilling will be such fun


My pleasure


----------



## Shalimar

One thing, since Pecos tried to steal my fish recently, I will have a trusty fork on hand as a sure fire deterrent should he try the same sleight of hand with my steak. Just sayin...


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> One thing, since Pecos tried to steal my fish recently, I will have a trusty fork on hand as a sure fire deterrent should he try the same sleight of hand with my steak. Just sayin...


LOL, Now hold on here just a second, wasn’t I the one who cleaned those fish?


----------



## Shalimar

Yes you did, much appreciated. But, but, stealing food, 
Never mess with a Canadian mermaid.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Yes you did, much appreciated. But, but, stealing food,
> Never mess with a Canadian mermaid.


I am not the smartest cowboy to ride into town this morning, but even I know when serious trouble lies ahead if one is not careful. No more food stealing for me, nope.


----------



## Pecos

Note to self. Be very careful Pecos


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I am not the smartest cowboy to ride into town this morning, but even I know when serious trouble lies ahead if one is not careful. No more food stealing for me, nope.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Note to self. Be very careful Pecos


----------



## Ruthanne

@Shalimar and @Pecos 

You two:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 162836


Summer is almost here Pam!  We're supposed to go up to 64 today!


----------



## Pecos

I am sitting over here at our Apple store with my wife while we are trying to get a difficult nuisance corrected. Right now she gets a Phantom alarm every afternoon at 3 pm. Lots of sitting here with reboots and what not while they try to figure this out.
You two are keeping me sane, and that is never an easy task.


----------



## PamfromTx

Enjoy the weather, @Ruthanne !   It's been warm in our parts for over a month.  Have an awesome weekend, everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am sitting over here at our Apple store with my wife while we are trying to get a difficult nuisance corrected. Right now she gets a Phantom alarm every afternoon at 3 pm. Lots of sitting here with reboots and what not while they try to figure this out.
> You two are keeping me sane, and that is never an easy task.


Hmmm, I've never heard of a Phantom alarm but it must be troubling if you two have gone to the store about it.  I hope they can clear it up for you.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just whipped up some Dark Chocolate Brownies, care to munch on a few?


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Enjoy the weather, @Ruthanne !   It's been warm in our parts for over a month.  Have an awesome weekend, everyone.


Thank you.  I envy your weather!  I've been in Ohio all my life and the weather can be so dreadful here.  I look forward to some consistent good temperatures and I think they will be coming up soon.  I have to uncover and take all the plastic off my AC.


----------



## PamfromTx

It stormed all night; the crackling of the thunder kept waking us up all night.  And we can't find the stray cat.  I keep thinking it belongs to someone around here; it just likes to hang out in our back porch.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> It stormed all night; the crackling of the thunder kept waking us up all night.  And we can't find the stray cat.  I keep thinking it belongs to someone around here; it just likes to hang out in our back porch.


Yeah, storms are good for keeping us awake.  Maybe the kitty was hiding with all the storm noise.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Yeah, storms are good for keeping us awake.  Maybe the kitty was hiding with all the storm noise.


It's hiding today; no storming right now.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just whipped up some Dark Chocolate Brownies, care to munch on a few?
> 
> View attachment 162841


LOL We need those at this Apple store right now.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> LOL We need those at this Apple store right now.


Should I add some BC special green stuff to them? You will feel sooooo much better, I promise. 
lalalala


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Should I add some BC special green stuff to them? You will feel sooooo much better, I promise.
> lalalala


I would like that. This has turned into an ordeal.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I would like that. This has turned into an ordeal.


Consider it done. Dispatching Canada goose with your order now. Enjoy.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> It's hiding today; no storming right now.


Maybe he hasn't gotten over it yet.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth, I have some left if you would like a bit.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Ruth, I have some left if you would like a bit.


Sounds good to me...might help my mood.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good to me...might help my mood.


I will join you, sister.


----------



## Shalimar

Hope Pecos order arrives safely. I shouldn’t think anyone would attempt to frisk a Canada goose.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Hope Pecos order arrives safely. I shouldn’t think anyone would attempt to frisk a Canada goose.


We are safely home now, and Helen's iPhone is healthy again (fingers crossed) all of our furry friends were very happy to greet us after a very long trip to solve a very silly but annoying problem.

So, is there any food left?


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Consider it done. Dispatching Canada goose with your order now. Enjoy.


Those goodies arrived at the store, and my wife and I became instant rock stars. It was quickly gobbled down and we had to struggle to get our share.


----------



## PamfromTx

Thank you for your concern, @Ruthanne .   Those brownies looks DELISH!!!   Are there any left, @Pecos ?


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Those goodies arrived at the store, and my wife and I became instant rock stars. It was quickly gobbled down and we had to struggle to get our share.


I get so upset when my phone acts up!


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Those goodies arrived at the store, and my wife and I became instant rock stars. It was quickly gobbled down and we had to struggle to get our share.


I bet!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> We are safely home now, and Helen's iPhone is healthy again (fingers crossed) all of our furry friends were very happy to greet us after a very long trip to solve a very silly but annoying problem.
> 
> So, is there any food left?


Glad you made it home now and got the problem solved.  Yes, Shali is grilling some steaks tonight for us...


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> We are safely home now, and Helen's iPhone is healthy again (fingers crossed) all of our furry friends were very happy to greet us after a very long trip to solve a very silly but annoying problem.
> 
> So, is there any food left?


Yes, lots of food, just finished grilling up some more.


----------



## Shalimar

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you for your concern, @Ruthanne .   Those brownies looks DELISH!!!   Are there any left, @Pecos ?


 I believe we still have some. The goose couldn’t carry them all.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth, you are a super stoned sister....


----------



## Shalimar

wow, check out Pecos eyes.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Ruth, you are a super stoned sister....


Yes I would really like to be about now


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I would really like to be about now


I hear you. This stuff 33%THC. Clear mind, soft body stone, no physical pain either. At least my back tells me so.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I hear you. This stuff 33%THC. Clear mind, soft body stone, no physical pain either. At least my back tells me so.


Helps your back?  Great!  I could use some for my hand/wrist/arm problem, too.  I'm still waiting for the cortisone shot to kick in.


----------



## Ruthanne

The owl and the putty cat


----------



## PamfromTx

Back later, I need to go feed those poor ducks.  I love walking around that pond, too.  Peace and tranquility.  Thanks for the laughs, everyone.  I think @Pecos is hiding from us.


----------



## Shalimar

PamfromTx said:


> Back later, I need to go feed those poor ducks.  I love walking around that pond, too.  Peace and tranquility.  Thanks for the laughs, everyone.  I think @Pecos is hiding from us.


You are welcome. Perhaps he overindulged in something.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> The owl and the putty cat
> 
> View attachment 162882


So adorable


----------



## MrPants

Apparently owls like a little neck scratch


----------



## Ruthanne

MrPants said:


> Apparently owls like a little neck scratch
> View attachment 162885


Sweet!


----------



## Shalimar

MrPants said:


> Apparently owls like a little neck scratch
> View attachment 162885


 So cute


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Shalimar

I must admit, I never expected to see Pecos dancing with a stoned goose.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I must admit, I never expected to see Pecos dancing with a stoned goose.


You never know what people will do when you give them some good weed!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> You never know what people will do when you give them some good weed!


Ain’t that the truth....


----------



## Shalimar

Damn we have fun here


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Damn we have fun here


Damn right!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm in a David Bowie mood tonight.  Can't believe he's been gone 5 years now...miss him...but he left us all this great music!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Glad you made it home now and got the problem solved.  Yes, Shali is grilling some steaks tonight for us...
> 
> View attachment 162873


Oh yeah, count us in!


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> wow, check out Pecos eyes.


Were those "special" cookies?? Is that why the room is spinning a bit?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Were those "special" cookies?? Is that why the room is spinning a bit?


You might want to sit down and hold onto your chair


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> You might want to sit down and hold onto your chair


This won't be the first time that you ladies have led me astray, and I still haven't learned. ..... How about another cookie.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> This won't be the first time that you ladies have led me astray, and I still haven't learned. ..... How about another cookie.


 Go for it. You love being led astray


----------



## Shalimar

I think I will play the piano for us. I play by ear, don’t read music. Would anyone like to hear some blues, or old jazz?


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I think I will play the piano for us. I play by ear, don’t read music. Would anyone like to hear some blues, or old jazz?


Either or both...I love piano music...my mom did too bless her heart.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I think I will play the piano for us. I play by ear, don’t read music. Would anyone like to hear some blues, or old jazz?


Either one works for me, now about another cookie, are there any left?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Either one works for me, now about another cookie, are there any left?


Yes, we have cookies of all kinds and brownies, too!


----------



## Ruthanne

I've been baking and here's some frosted chocolate chip cookies brownies...they're to die for!


----------



## Shalimar

oh yummy, Ruth. Did you remember to put the special stuff in them? Pecos wants more


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Either one works for me, now about another cookie, are there any left?


You don’t care much about the music right now, you just  wanna fly higher and higher


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> oh yummy, Ruth. Did you remember to put the special stuff in them? Pecos wants more


Yes, I added a good sprinkling of the good stuff!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I added a good sprinkling of the good stuff!


I am on the way, are they on the counter? Is there a handrail around? This spinning is wild.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am on the way, are they on the counter? Is there a handrail around? This spinning is wild.


Yes they are on the virtual counter and there are some handrails in the room too


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am on the way, are they on the counter? Is there a handrail around? This spinning is wild.


Once the spinning stops you may want to take notice of it's mind expanding qualities which I always liked.  Made me think of things out of this world.  Totally different buzz than alcohol.


----------



## Ruthanne

Calling all Night Owls, Hoot, Hoot!  Have a fun night even if you can't sleep!


----------



## Shalimar

Perhaps some new visitors were chased off because we are drugged up degenerates


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps some new visitors were chased off because we are drugged up degenerates


Prudes!


----------



## Shalimar

Oh, the shame of it all.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Prudes!


AaAbsolutely!


----------



## Ruthanne

For all who partook of the good stuff tonight I know you can appreciate this image!


----------



## Shalimar

Mmmmmmmmm. Unfortunate that there simply isn’t enough to share with Pecos. I am sure he will understand,


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> For all who partook of the good stuff tonight I know you can appreciate this image!
> 
> View attachment 162936


Oh you are a temptress!


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. Unfortunate that there simply isn’t enough to share with Pecos. I am sure he will understand,


No,no,no,no.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Mmmmmmmmm. Unfortunate that there simply isn’t enough to share with Pecos. I am sure he will understand,


But there is plenty more Strawberry Shortcake....I just only had a picture of one  I know he would have understood, though, as being understanding is one of his best qualities


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> No,no,no,no.


Yes yes yes. ohhh the power I hold.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> But there is plenty more Strawberry Shortcake....I just only had a picture of one  I know he would have understood, though, as being understanding is one of his best qualities


Ruth dear, I have some lovely bong for you, don’t worry, I will take care of the shortcake for you, and make certain Pecos gets what he deserves. You just float away to Neverneverland.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> But there is plenty more Strawberry Shortcake....I just only had a picture of one  I know he would have understood, though, as being understanding is one of his best qualities


Yes, indeed you are a great friend!


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Yes, indeed you are a great friend!


Too late, my friend, she has taken the bong, and floated away. I am in charge now,


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Ruth dear, I have some lovely bong for you, don’t worry, I will take care of the shortcake for you, and make certain Pecos gets what he deserves. You just float away to Neverneverland.


So my fate is in your Hands?

You do know that as a Navy man I can call on King Neptune to get some of that strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> So my fate is in your Hands?
> 
> You do know that as a Navy man I can call on King Neptune to get some of that strawberry shortcake.


Not likely Legs. I am a mermaid, siren of the sea, Neptune is my willing slave.


----------



## Pecos

I believe that it might be time for me to make a strategic retreat and return after some sleep.

You folks have a great night’s sleep.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I believe that it might be time for me to make a strategic retreat and return after some sleep.
> 
> You folks have a great night’s sleep.


Goodnight my friend. Rest well.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> For all who partook of the good stuff tonight I know you can appreciate this image!
> 
> View attachment 162936


Looks so refreshing!


----------



## Shalimar

I love coming here, the people are lovely, even though we are all degenerate Party animals


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Feeling sleepy now and don't know if I'll be up tonight.  In any event enjoy your nights night owls


----------



## Ruthanne

Oh, I had a little nap and am back up.  Going to try to go back to sleep, feeling so groggy here.  A good night to all.


----------



## Ruthanne

Still up.  Just took some sleep gummies and waiting for them to help me sleep.  I'm surprised Pecos isn't having his ice cream here tonight...perhaps he is sleeping the night through and I envy him for that.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot is anyone still here?


----------



## MarciKS

I'm about for a bit.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I'm about for a bit.


A very good evening, would you like some ice cream?


----------



## MarciKS

I'm ok. I got my iced tea but thanks.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Still up.  Just took some sleep gummies and waiting for them to help me sleep.  I'm surprised Pecos isn't having his ice cream here tonight...perhaps he is sleeping the night through and I envy him for that.


I am running a bit late tonight.


----------



## MarciKS

I think I want a piece of toast.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I'm ok. I got my iced tea but thanks.


Have you gotten snu sleep at all yet?


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Have you gotten snu sleep at all yet?


Yes. I went to bed at 11. Woke up just a little bit ago.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Yes. I went to bed at 11. Woke up just a little bit ago.


That is about what happened to me.. sleeping straight through the night would be a real treat.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> That is about what happened to me.. sleeping straight through the night would be a real treat.


Sometimes I do. After I get my toast ate I'm going back to it. LOL


----------



## Pecos

Good night Owls, I am heading back to bad.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Took me a bit to drop back off this morning but finally caught some sleep.  Nice to see you here @MarciKS @Pecos @PamfromTx 

This has turned into a post all day thread--cool--have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne

Just grilled up some shish kabobs for everyone and there are plenty to go around for everyone!  No one is going to starve here!   These are pork kabobs fresh off the grill!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Just grilled up some shish kabobs for everyone and there are plenty to go around for everyone!  No one is going to starve here!   These are pork kabobs fresh off the grill!
> 
> View attachment 163001


Thank you and I am all in!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Thank you and I am all in!


You and the wife can pull up your chairs to the big outdoor table we have.  Refreshments are out here too on this lovely 80 degree day we're having


----------



## PamfromTx

Thank you!  How did you know that I had not eaten?!   Mmmmmmmm, yum!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you!  How did you know that I had not eaten?!   Mmmmmmmm, yum!


Help yourself to all you'd like.  We have all sorts of refreshments too.  What do you like?  I'm having ice tea with  lemon.


----------



## PamfromTx

Iced tea as well, thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Iced tea as well, thank you.


How's your day going Pam?  I'm watching a youtube concert with U2 playing.  Birdie and doggie are doing well.  Birdie took a good bath in her tub the other day-really dunked herself good about 5 times-she loved it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Watching a silly love story on Hallmark with hubby.  And in between texting with my sister.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Iced tea as well, thank you.


Here's your iced tea Pam:


----------



## Ruthanne

There's plenty of iced tea, refreshments and food for all.  Join us if you'd like.  We are having such a nice, sunny day here!  I love it!


----------



## Ruthanne

I believe our Winter has finally ended even tho it's been Spring for some time!It's near 80 here today. Going to take doggie for a walk shortly. Still waiting for the cortisone shot to kick in--dr. said could be up to 3 wks. to feel the full effect. It even hurt more the past few days after she "examined" it and pulled on and made me cry in pain. I told her she just likes to hurt me! She said that's what she has to do to all her patients. I guess she does but OWWW! I told her I hope I don't have to live with this pain the rest of my life and she assured me I don't. That's to be seen yet!   I'm going to put the new brace on my hand today and keep it on as much as I can as instructed.  Hopefully I will get over this.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Here's your iced tea Pam:
> 
> View attachment 163016


Looking Good! My wife and I will have one of those as it is a hot day around here.
Ruthanne, you are a gracious host with a fine eye for details and timing. These are hitting the spot.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I believe our Winter has finally ended even tho it's been Spring for some time!It's near 80 here today. Going to take doggie for a walk shortly. Still waiting for the cortisone shot to kick in--dr. said could be up to 3 wks. to feel the full effect. It even hurt more the past few days after she "examined" it and pulled on and made me cry in pain. I told her she just likes to hurt me! She said that's what she has to do to all her patients. I guess she does but OWWW! I told her I hope I don't have to live with this pain the rest of my life and she assured me I don't. That's to be seen yet!   I'm going to put the new brace on my hand today and keep it on as much as I can as instructed.  Hopefully I will get over this.


We know you will my friend.


----------



## RadishRose

Here's an "early bird" snack for the Owls-
baked Parmesan tomatoes with basil.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Looking Good! My wife and I will have one of those as it is a hot day around here.
> Ruthanne, you are a gracious host with a fine eye for details and timing. These are hitting the spot.


Do  you two like lemon in your iced tea?  I have some fresh lemon here.  I'm having some now too.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Here's an "early bird" snack for the Owls-
> baked Parmesan tomatoes with basil.


Thank you @RadishRose Much appreciated and we are on all the time now since so many like to post here during the day hours too.  Those look so good!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> We know you will my friend.


How is that arm doing now @Pecos ?


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Here's your iced tea Pam:
> 
> View attachment 163016


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, slurpppppppppppppp, thank you very much!!!!!!   It hit the spot.


----------



## Shalimar

Hello owls, I hope your day is going well. Spent much of today at the lake, readying the garden for planting at end of May. Trying to find interesting names for the new  koi  I have been given.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Hello owls, I hope your day is going well. Spent much of today at the lake, readying the garden for planting at end of May. Trying to find interesting names for the new  koi  I have been given.


Hope your day is going good too @Shalimar Sounds like you're having a full day.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Hope your day is going good too @Shalimar Sounds like you're having a full day.


Yes thanks, good day. Hope you and the other owls are doing well also. This is a great place to gather together, share some food, warmth, laughter, kinda feels like family.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Do  you two like lemon in your iced tea?  I have some fresh lemon here.  I'm having some now too.


We do, and that extra vitamin C is always handy.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Yes thanks, good day. Hope yours and the other owls are doing well also. This is a great place to gather together, share some food, warmth, laughter, kinda feels like family.


I'm glad you feel that way!  I'm doing well today in good spirits and the nice, warm day we're having sure helps a lot.  I am beyond tired of Winter weather as it just seems to have ended here.  It's been Spring a long time now but sure didn't feel like it the past month.  I'm thinking of taking the cover and all the plastic off my AC unit soon.  I have the windows open here and there's a real nice breeze coming in the windows.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> We do, and that extra vitamin C is always handy.


Yes, it sure is and lemon is good for detoxing the liver, too.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I'm glad you feel that way!  I'm doing well today in good spirits and the nice, warm day we're having sure helps a lot.  I am beyond tired of Winter weather as it just seems to have ended here.  It's been Spring a long time now but sure didn't feel like it the past month.  I'm thinking of taking the cover and all the plastic off my AC unit soon.  I have the windows open here and there's a real nice breeze coming in the windows.


Pleased you are doing well and that spring is knocking at your door.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am a 3 today as I just washed my hair!


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> We do, and that extra vitamin C is always handy.


Hello Pecos and his lady wife.


----------



## Shalimar

I am a six today,  Ruth, ready for spring and all the beautiful flowers.should my back start aching this evening, I will feel like either a 1 or a 4. Weed pain killer, yah know. It does what it does.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I am a six today,  ready for spring and all the beautiful flowers.


6 is good!  Oh yes, can't wait to see lots of blooming flowers, I especially like the fragrance of lilacs.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> 6 is good!  Oh yes, can't wait to see lots of blooming flowers, I especially like the fragrance of lilacs.


Lilacs are awesome. The white double ones have the strongest scent. Lilacs grow all over the place here.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Lilacs are awesome. The white double ones have the strongest scent. Lilacs grow all over the place here.


My father used to have several lilac bushes in the back yard.  I remember going back there and sniffing them!  Such a great smell!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Hello owls, I hope your day is going well. Spent much of today at the lake, readying the garden for planting at end of May. Trying to find interesting names for the new  koi  I have been given.


Well, LOL can you name them after some of your Mermaid friends? You know, the ones who helped you abscond with my strawberry shortcake last night.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Well, LOL can you name them after some of your Mermaid friends? You know, the ones who helped you abscond with my strawberry shortcake last night.


Hahaha. I shall give it some thought


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163057


I have seen people dress their dogs so that they look silly, but this is a masterpiece! 
Who would do that to an innocent animal? Look at how embarrassed this poor dog looks.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163053
> 
> I am a 3 today as I just washed my hair!


I suppose I'm an '8' today.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> My father used to have several lilac bushes in the back yard.  I remember going back there and sniffing them!  Such a great smell!


Years ago, my wife selected aromatic bushes for our yard and now they smell great. My favorite is the Tea Olive trees. Our neighbor had a wonderful Jasmine vine in his front yard that gave the entire street a wonderful aroma, but Crazy Ray (not his real name) destroyed it along with a gorgeous flowering tree.

I will never figure him out.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I have seen people dress their dogs so that they look silly, but this is a masterpiece!
> Who would do that to an innocent animal? Look at how embarrassed this poor dog looks.


I just thought it was a cute picture.  I couldn't tell the dog looks embarrassed.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163053
> 
> I am a 3 today as I just washed my hair!


I have worked my way up to a 6 today. It has been several decades since i was a 9, but I seem to have spent a fair amount of time as a 3, 4, or 5 in the last few months. Number 4 is quite familiar to me.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I suppose I'm an '8' today.


8 looks pretty good!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just thought it was a cute picture.  I couldn't tell the dog looks embarrassed.


LOL, look at the expression in his eyes.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> LOL, look at the expression in his eyes.


I did and still didn't know he looks embarrassed.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> LOL, look at the expression in his eyes.


Do you know who the dog is dressed up as?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Do you know who the dog is dressed up as?


No I sure don't have a clue. I hope it isn't a date night for the poor thing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> No I sure don't have a clue. I hope it isn't a date night for the poor thing.


He is dressed up as the late great singer Prince who used to dress just like that.  I thought the dog's expression looked kind of sad because he was dressed as Prince.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm going out on a limb to say goodnight to all you Nite Owls!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> He is dressed up as the late great singer Prince who used to dress just like that.  I thought the dog's expression looked kind of sad because he was dressed as Prince.
> 
> View attachment 163073


Wow, you are right!


----------



## Ruthanne

Meanderer said:


> I'm going out on a limb to say goodnight to all you Nite Owls!


Goodnight to you Meanderer.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Yes thanks, good day. Hope you and the other owls are doing well also. This is a great place to gather together, share some food, warmth, laughter, kinda feels like family.


It does feel like family, ... a fun loving family.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot!  Let's hope we all can sleep well tonight but if not this thread is here just like it is all day and all night.

Good night all!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot!  Let's hope we all can sleep well tonight but if not this thread is here just like it is all day and all night.
> 
> Good night all!


Good night to you Ruthanne, sleep like a baby tonight.

We could all use a really good nights sleep


----------



## PamfromTx

Any snacks left over... before I go to bed?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Any snacks left over... before I go to bed?View attachment 163089


If there isn’t, I will show up with ice cream later after my first phase of sleeping. I bring plenty.


----------



## MarciKS

*yawns...rubs eyes...fires up nebulizer* doing a treatment thought i'd hang.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Any snacks left over... before I go to bed?View attachment 163089


Lots of cookies over on the counter Pam...help yourself to them.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> *yawns...rubs eyes...fires up nebulizer* doing a treatment thought i'd hang.


Hey Marci...have a seat.  I'm just watching a pretty good movie now.  I hope the treatment helps you.


----------



## MarciKS

It will be ok. O2 has been iffy today. The air quality has been kinda high the past few days. Watching Becker here.


----------



## MarciKS

Ok...enjoy your movie. Gonna go back to sleep now.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Ok...enjoy your movie. Gonna go back to sleep now.


Rest well, going to watch some more of the movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Finished watching the movie--it was real good and called Love Happens--on Netflix and Jennifer Aniston and Martin Sheen are in it.  It's 2 am now, going to get ready for bed and then see if I can sleep tonight.....

For anyone stopping by we have cookies, chips, and all sorts of food in our virtual refrigerator.  Let us know what's happening with you...


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot is anyone still up?

let’s see if there are some cookies left.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot is anyone still up?
> 
> let’s see if there are some cookies left.


I am leaving a couple of cookies just in case someone else shows up. I was tempted to eat them all because they are rather delicious. 
It is back to bed for me, goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am leaving a couple of cookies just in case someone else shows up. I was tempted to eat them all because they are rather delicious.
> It is back to bed for me, goodnight


Did you have your ice cream too?  I know that goes really good with those cookies


----------



## Ruthanne

My sleep last night was pretty good.  A good day and week to all.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Did you have your ice cream too?  I know that goes really good with those cookies


I sure did, great cookie with ice cream is a taste of heaven. Will you be making some more?


----------



## Shalimar

I slept through the night, missed all the fun and the food. Sigh. However, I just brought crab cakes, coleslaw, wedge fries, and pineapple upside down cake. Anyone hungry? Canadian craft beer also.


----------



## Shalimar

Hi Pecos. How are you my friend? How is your day going? I have been killing enemies on my online war game, love faction wars.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I slept through the night, missed all the fun and the food. Sigh. However, I just brought crab cakes, coleslaw, wedge fries, and pineapple upside down cake. Anyone hungry? Canadian craft beer also.


Wait, you got to sleep straight through the night without interruption. LOL, do you know how envious I am. 
…. and of course that food sounds delicious and it is lunch time. I did just finish getting my stitches removed, and a great Canadian beer would hit the spot.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Hi Pecos. How are you my friend? How is your day going? I have been killing enemies on my online war game, love faction wars.


I am doing fine after finally getting these stitches removed.
Some of you Mermaids are really tough and a bit combative, LOL  I am going to stay on your good side today.


----------



## Shalimar

Stitches? Did you injure yourself? Good plan about staying on my good side.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Wait, you got to sleep straight through the night without interruption. LOL, do you know how envious I am.
> …. and of course that food sounds delicious and it is lunch time. I did just finish getting my stitches removed, and a great Canadian beer would hit the spot.


It is a rare occurrence, I assure you. Please help yourself to lunch and beer.


----------



## Shalimar

Shalimar said:


> Hi Pecos. How are you my friend? How is your day going? I have been killing enemies on my online war game, love faction wars.


Must be my mad Celtic heritage.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I sure did, great cookie with ice cream is a taste of heaven. Will you be making some more?


Yes, I'll be baking several dozen cookies this afternoon for all who visit.  We'll have chocolate chip, macaroons, sugar, peanut butter and anything else I can come up with!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I'll be baking several dozen cookies this afternoon for all who visit.  We'll have chocolate chip, macaroons, sugar, peanut butter and anything else I can come up with!


Yaaay. You know how to entertain.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am doing fine after finally getting these stitches removed.
> Some of you Mermaids are really tough and a bit combative, LOL  I am going to stay on your good side today.


Oh you got the stitches removed, good!  How is that incision looking now?  Is it getting more healed?  I know you have had some skin cancer.  I hope you don't get any more of that.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Yaaay. You know how to entertain.


As well as you!  I enjoy all the food you make too!  And your presence here!


----------



## Ruthanne

Some cookies I will bake for y'all today.  In addition to our chocolate chip and macaroons we'll have some m and m cookies and some thumb print cookies:


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> As well as you!  I enjoy all the food you make too!  And your presence here!


Thank you so much,


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Some cookies I will bake for y'all today.  In addition to our chocolate chip and macaroons we'll have some m and m cookies and some thumb print cookies:
> 
> View attachment 163158
> 
> View attachment 163159


----------



## Shalimar

Mmmmm. Poor Pecos, thumbprint cookies make men weak, I will sacrifice and eat his share.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Stitches? Did you injure yourself? Good plan about staying on my good side.


I had a squamous skin cancer removed. They went after it about a month ago and then decided that they didn't get it all so we had a second operation which resulted in a larger and wider 5 inch incision.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Mmmmm. Poor Pecos, thumbprint cookies make men weak, I will sacrifice and eat his share.


At it again huh.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> At it again huh.


Well, yes.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Some cookies I will bake for y'all today.  In addition to our chocolate chip and macaroons we'll have some m and m cookies and some thumb print cookies:
> 
> View attachment 163158
> 
> View attachment 163159


Oh, yum yum. Yes indeed.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I had a squamous skin cancer removed. They went after it about a month ago and then decided that they didn't get it all so we had a second operation which resulted in a larger and wider 5 inch incision.


Oh my. That would have been worrisome


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Oh you got the stitches removed, good!  How is that incision looking now?  Is it getting more healed?  I know you have had some skin cancer.  I hope you don't get any more of that.


The stitches looked pretty good, and I did not feel anything when the nurse pulled them out. I would sure like to have this nonsense stop. Altogether they have had to cut out seven squamous on me over the last 15 years along with freezing at least 30 basal growths over the last 35 years. Growing up in West Texas and working in those cotton fields comes with a penalty. These things did not start appearing until I was in my early 50s.
I am going to have a "battle" scar from this one as it was the largest.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> The stitches looked pretty good, and I did not feel anything when the nurse pulled them out. I would sure like to have this nonsense stop. Altogether they have had to cut out seven squamous on me over the last 15 years along with freezing at least 30 basal growths over the last 35 years. Growing up in West Texas and working in those cotton fields comes with a penalty. These things did not start appearing until I was in my early 50s.
> I am going to have a "battle" scar from this one as it was the largest.


Whew. Rough stuff.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> The stitches looked pretty good, and I did not feel anything when the nurse pulled them out. I would sure like to have this nonsense stop. Altogether they have had to cut out seven squamous on me over the last 15 years along with freezing at least 30 basal growths over the last 35 years. Growing up in West Texas and working in those cotton fields comes with a penalty. These things did not start appearing until I was in my early 50s.
> I am going to have a "battle" scar from this one as it was the largest.


Wow, you've had more than enough of that stuff!  That's a long time to have been getting those growths.  The sun can do nasty things to the skin that's for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I slept through the night, missed all the fun and the food. Sigh. However, I just brought crab cakes, coleslaw, wedge fries, and pineapple upside down cake. Anyone hungry? Canadian craft beer also.


I'd like some crab cakes and some of that pineapple upside down cake please.  Nice of you to bring us some.


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, this is one day I'll be glad will be over with.  I had an interview with social security on the phone this morning and then filled out a bunch of annoying paperwork that was hard to see.  I have to send in some copies of my bills and income and that will  be done with for another year.  I'm always glad when I get this type of stuff done with.  It's nerve wracking.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I'd like some crab cakes and some of that pineapple upside down cake please.  Nice of you to bring us some.


Please enjoy.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruth, govt stuff can be horrible, thank goodness you will soon be finished for another year.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Ruth, govt stuff can be horrible, thank goodness you will soon be finished for another year.


yes, it was horrible filling out those papers and that interview...thank God it's almost over and they will let me know if I did everything right or made mistakes which I try my best not to.  I should hear from them some time this month.  The papers sent me were photocopied so many times they were very hard to see.  I wear glasses but still couldn't see some of what they had photocopied.  yikes...I just hope I did okay, thanks.


----------



## PamfromTx

Shalimar said:


> I slept through the night, missed all the fun and the food. Sigh. However, I just brought crab cakes, coleslaw, wedge fries, and pineapple upside down cake. Anyone hungry? Canadian craft beer also.


----------



## Ruthanne

@Pecos  I just watched the CBS Evening News and saw that there have been lots of tornadoes in the south and South Carolina.  Has that affected you at all?  I hope you and the wife are staying safe from them.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> @Pecos  I just watched the CBS Evening News and saw that there have been lots of tornadoes in the south and South Carolina.  Has that affected you at all?  I hope you and the wife are staying safe from them.


We have had some moderately heavy rain, but no tornados in this area, .... so far.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> We have had some moderately heavy rain, but no tornados in this area, .... so far.


Let's hope those tornadoes keep their distance from you.  We get some here in Ohio, too, but haven't had any nearby in recent years--knock on wood!


----------



## Shalimar

Now I am worried.


----------



## Shalimar

I live in earthquake country, although nothing major in living memory. Not like places such as Italy, Japan, Turkey, where they are far more frequent. At some point in the next fifty years we are supposed to  get the big one, who knows? More worried about a tsunami


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I live in earthquake country, although nothing major in living memory. Not like places such as Italy, Japan, Turkey, where they are far more frequent. At some point in the next fifty years we are supposed to  get the big one, who knows? More worried about a tsunami


Earthquakes are scary, too!  I was in Southern California many years ago and felt 2 different earthquakes and they did scare the heck out of me.  Luckily I was not near the center of either at the time.  Those shaking walls and rattling can be terrifying!  I hope you stay clear of those!


----------



## Shalimar

Finally have the Forty Creek Nanaimo Bar cream liqueur I have been waiting for since before Xmas. It is a new product from a distillery in Ontario, and they keep running out. It is wonderful. Nanaimo Bars are a famous dessert 


which originated very close to where I live. They consist of a cookie crumb base, a custard centre, and a dark chocolate top which hardens. They are kept in the fridge. Initially, the custard centre was the basic yellow custard, 


now there are many different ones available. My favourites, mint, orange, raspberry, amaretto. The cream liqueur contains both the scent and taste of these yummy bars, mmmmmm.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Earthquakes are scary, too!  I was in Southern California many years ago and felt 2 different earthquakes and they did scare the heck out of me.  Luckily I was not near the center of either at the time.  Those shaking walls and rattling can be terrifying!  I hope you stay clear of those!


When I was ten or eleven, I was lying in bed when I felt a shaking as if a giant hand had picked up our house and shaken it slightly. That was the only tremor I have experienced.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> When I was ten or eleven, I was lying in bed when I felt a shaking as if a giant hand had picked up our house and shaken it slightly. That was the only tremor I have experienced.


Let's hope there won't be any more of those for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Finally have the Forty Creek Nanaimo Bar cream liqueur I have been waiting for since before Xmas. It is a new product from a distillery in Ontario, and they keep running out. It is wonderful. Nanaimo Bars are a famous dessert
> 
> 
> which originated very close to where I live. They consist of a cookie crumb base, a custard centre, and a dark chocolate top which hardens. They are kept in the fridge. Initially, the custard centre was the basic yellow custard,
> 
> 
> now there are many different ones available. My favourites, mint, orange, raspberry, amaretto. The cream liqueur contains both the scent and taste of these yummy bars, mmmmmm.


I could go for a few of those.  I've never had them but would like to try some.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Let's hope there won't be any more of those for you!


I hope not.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> I live in earthquake country, although nothing major in living memory. Not like places such as Italy, Japan, Turkey, where they are far more frequent. At some point in the next fifty years we are supposed to  get the big one, who knows? More worried about a tsunami


I have family that lives in Bellingham so I worry about that entire area. There appears to be more than one fault line up there.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I could go for a few of those.  I've never had them but would like to try some.


Why, I seem to have some right here, and some of the liqueur too.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I have family that lives in Bellingham so I worry about that entire area. There appears to be more than one fault line up there.


Yes, I think there may be two. Still, it is safer than areas prone to the cyclone hurricane season.


----------



## Lara

The power of a turbulent ocean, Tsunamis, blazing fires, icebergs falling into the sea, avalanches, tornadoes, earthquakes, blizzards, lightening, sink-holes, thunder-strikes, volcanoes, ginormous swirling hurricanes overhead (where I am).....all are so very humbling....I'll take one of those Shali. Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Why, I seem to have some right here, and some of the liqueur too.


Thank you.  MMMmmm, very tasty!


----------



## Shalimar

*I think Lara dropped by, I hope she decides to spend some time with us, great lady. *


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Earthquakes are scary, too!  I was in Southern California many years ago and felt 2 different earthquakes and they did scare the heck out of me.  Luckily I was not near the center of either at the time.  Those shaking walls and rattling can be terrifying!  I hope you stay clear of those!


I have been through a couple of small ones, but never one that strong.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I have family that lives in Bellingham so I worry about that entire area. There appears to be more than one fault line up there.


Are you referring to the Bellingham in WA state?  I, too, have some family there.


----------



## Shalimar

Lara said:


> The power of a turbulent ocean, Tsunamis, blazing fires, icebergs falling into the sea, avalanches, tornadoes, earthquakes, blizzards, lightening, sink-holes, thunder, ginormous swirling hurricanes overhead (where I am).....all are so very humbling....I'll take one of those Shali. Thanks!


Absolutely. Please enjoy. Oops I didn’t notice your post before I mentioned hoping you would stay for a visit. Delighted you are here.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Are you referring to the Bellingham in WA state?  I, too, have some family there.


Could we be related?


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you.  MMMmmm, very tasty!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Could we be related?


My family members moved there from Ohio in the past decade.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> The power of a turbulent ocean, Tsunamis, blazing fires, icebergs falling into the sea, avalanches, tornadoes, earthquakes, blizzards, lightening, sink-holes, thunder-strikes, volcanoes, ginormous swirling hurricanes overhead (where I am).....all are so very humbling....I'll take one of those Shali. Thanks!


Glad you came for a visit Lara.  So nice to have you here!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> My family members moved there from Ohio in the past decade.


Probably not then my two adult children have moved back to that area. I have an x-wife in that area as well. Other than the fact that she has difficulty keeping her pants on, she is not much of a problem. But then having been married six times, she probably doesn’t remember my name except that we did have two children. I was number one and in her defense, number 5 died, and number 6 died. Number 6 was actually a recycled number 3.
You relatives arrived up there too late to participate in the nonsense.
So we are not related.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Probably not then my two adult children have moved back to that area. I have an x-wife in that area as well. Other than the fact that she has difficulty keeping her pants on, she is not much of a problem. But then having been married six times, she probably doesn’t remember my name except that we did have two children. I was number one and in her defense, number 5 died, and number 6 died. Number 6 was actually a recycled number 3.
> You relatives arrived up there too late to participate in the nonsense.
> So we are not related.


I have 2 nieces and their husbands and their two children and also my brother and his wife.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Finally have the Forty Creek Nanaimo Bar cream liqueur I have been waiting for since before Xmas. It is a new product from a distillery in Ontario, and they keep running out. It is wonderful. Nanaimo Bars are a famous dessert
> 
> 
> which originated very close to where I live. They consist of a cookie crumb base, a custard centre, and a dark chocolate top which hardens. They are kept in the fridge. Initially, the custard centre was the basic yellow custard,
> 
> 
> now there are many different ones available. My favourites, mint, orange, raspberry, amaretto. The cream liqueur contains both the scent and taste of these yummy bars, mmmmmm.


I may have to do some sampling given all those choices.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I may have to do some sampling given all those choices.


Somehow I am not surprised


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> I have family that lives in Bellingham so I worry about that entire area. There appears to be more than one fault line up there.


My husband has a nephew and family in Bellingham too.  We worry about them as well.  They love it over there though.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> Probably not then my two adult children have moved back to that area. I have an x-wife in that area as well. Other than the fact that she has difficulty keeping her pants on, she is not much of a problem. But then having been married six times, she probably doesn’t remember my name except that we did have two children. I was number one and in her defense, number 5 died, and number 6 died. Number 6 was actually a recycled number 3.
> You relatives arrived up there too late to participate in the nonsense.
> So we are not related.


Gosh, I never made it to one marriage.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Gosh, I never made it to one marriage.


I never was legally married but 2 common law.


----------



## Ruthanne

Anyone hungry?  We eat at all hours around here!  I have just put some chicken, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms and brown rice in the oven to bake.  Should be done in about an hour and there is always plenty.  I come from a big family and we always make enough to feed an army!


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Anyone hungry?  We eat at all hours around here!  I have just put some chicken, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms and brown rice in the oven to bake.  Should be done in about an hour and there is always plenty.  I come from a big family and we always make enough to feed an army!


Ohhhhboy, I am in


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Gosh, I never made it to one marriage.


I don’t have a clue how she does it, but every time she left one, she always had another waiting in the winks.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Anyone hungry?  We eat at all hours around here!  I have just put some chicken, asparagus, cauliflower, mushrooms and brown rice in the oven to bake.  Should be done in about an hour and there is always plenty.  I come from a big family and we always make enough to feed an army!


Oh you do spoil us and we love you for it.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I don’t have a clue how she does it, but every time she left one, she always had another waiting in the winks.


Networking?


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> My husband has a nephew and family in Bellingham too.  We worry about them as well.  They love it over there though.


Now we need to work out if you and I are related, what is it with Bellingham anyway?


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Now we need to work out if you and I are related, what is it with Bellingham anyway?


Well, they went from Uvalde, Texas to Bellingham, WA; I think the nephew had friends who encouraged him to take the plunge.  So, they are enjoying a totally new life.  The kids love it too.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Well, they went from Uvalde, Texas to Bellingham, WA; I think the nephew had friends who encouraged him to take the plunge.  So, they are enjoying a totally new life.  The kids love it too.


It is a very beautiful area with quite a bit going on for a town that size. Amtrak running through Bellingham gives great access to Seattle and Vancouver. I think that Vancouver is one of the prettiest cities in the world.


----------



## Lara

That meal sounds so healthy and delicious Ruthanne! 
I'm going to miss out though because it's getting late here 11pm. 
Good night and have fun everyone


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Well, they went from Uvalde, Texas to Bellingham, WA; I think the nephew had friends who encouraged him to take the plunge.  So, they are enjoying a totally new life.  The kids love it too.


It doesn’t look like we are related, you and I and Ruthanne will just have to settle for being friends, under Shalimar’s ever watchful mermaid eye since she lives across the water on the Island.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> That meal sounds so healthy and delicious Ruthanne!
> I'm going to miss out though because it's getting late here 11pm.
> Good night and have fun everyone


Goodnight Lara.  We will see you another time.


----------



## Shalimar

Lara said:


> That meal sounds so healthy and delicious Ruthanne!
> I'm going to miss out though because it's getting late here 11pm.
> Good night and have fun everyone


Rest well.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> It doesn’t look like we are related, you and I and Ruthanne will just have to settle for being friends, under Shalimar’s ever watchful mermaid eye since she lives across the water on the Island.


Always.


----------



## Shalimar

Vancouver BC is a beautiful city, too expensive to live in though. Victoria is lovely also. Butchart Gardens, a favourite of mine.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby's nephew and family.  Pic was taken in Texas when they were on Spring break several weeks ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163237
> Hubby's nephew and family.  Pic was taken in Texas when they were on Spring break several weeks ago.


Very nice photo Pam.  They are all dressed up so nice!


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163237
> Hubby's nephew and family.  Pic was taken in Texas when they were on Spring break several weeks ago.


That is a very nice looking family.


----------



## Ruthanne

Y'all have to excuse my goofiness tonight.  My emotions are all over the place.  I drank a very strong diet coke today and it always gets me keyed up and crazier than usual


I am enjoying everyone's company tonight.  I have found very recently I have become so lonesome and wanting to talk to people.  This covid pandemic has been so much to endure and being alone doesn't help one.  I am hoping to start getting out more when they tell us it's safer but have no idea when that's going to happen.


----------



## PamfromTx

Thank you both.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Vancouver BC is a beautiful city, too expensive to live in though. Victoria is lovely also. Butchart Gardens, a favourite of mine.


I never made it to Victoria, but it is on my bucket list. My wife and I were really impressed with Stanley Park In Vancouver. It puts Central Park in NYC to shame in my opinion.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I never made it to Victoria, but it is on my bucket list. My wife and I were really impressed with Stanley Park In Vancouver. It puts Central Park in NYC to shame in my opinion.


Really, that surprises me. I would have thought Central Park would be amazing


----------



## Shalimar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163237
> Hubby's nephew and family.  Pic was taken in Texas when they were on Spring break several weeks ago.


Lovely family.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Y'all have to excuse my goofiness tonight.  My emotions are all over the place.  I drank a very strong diet coke today and it always gets me keyed up and crazier than usual
> 
> 
> I am enjoying everyone's company tonight.  I have found very recently I have become so lonesome and wanting to talk to people.  This covid pandemic has been so much to endure and being alone doesn't help one.  I am hoping to start getting out more when they tell us it's safer but have no idea when that's going to happen.


We love you Ruth.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Y'all have to excuse my goofiness tonight.  My emotions are all over the place.  I drank a very strong diet coke today and it always gets me keyed up and crazier than usual
> 
> 
> I am enjoying everyone's company tonight.  I have found very recently I have become so lonesome and wanting to talk to people.  This covid pandemic has been so much to endure and being alone doesn't help one.  I am hoping to start getting out more when they tell us it's safer but have no idea when that's going to happen.


Oh, I hear you on this one. Being cooped like this for so long has gotten might old at this point. Is your city getting safer? I have a friend in Cincinnati and he and his wife are still playing it very safe.

LOL, I must be goofy too right there with you.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> Really, that surprises me. I would have thought Central Park would be amazing


The flora in Stanley Park in more impressive and it is cleaner and less crowded.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Oh, I hear you on this one. Being cooped like this for so long has gotten might old at this point. Is your city getting safer? I have a friend in Cincinnati and he and his wife are still playing it very safe.
> 
> LOL, I must be goofy too right there with you.


I don't know how safe my city is anymore.  Haven't heard any reports lately and have been avoiding watching too much news.  The news is so anxiety provoking anymore.  All I really know is that I got my 2 shots over 2 weeks ago and do feel safer from that.  I just wish this pandemic were over yesterday.  I've gone very goofy as well.  I've been dancing with Suzy dog tonight to ease some of the tensions.  It helps.  She's a great dancer and doesn't step on my feet


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> We love you Ruth.


Love you too.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> The flora in Stanley Park in more impressive and it is cleaner and less crowded.


Oh, thanks for explaining. My male friend was surprised at what he perceived to be the cleanliness of Canada. He is American, former para, or lawn dart, as we call them here. Lol. He was a sargeant in 82nd Airborne. Weird person who loved jumping. Lol


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know how safe my city is anymore.  Haven't heard any reports lately and have been avoiding watching too much news.  The news is so anxiety provoking anymore.  All I really know is that I got my 2 shots over 2 weeks ago and do feel safer from that.  I just wish this pandemic were over yesterday.  I've gone very goofy as well.  I've been dancing with Suzy dog tonight to ease some of the tensions.  It helps.  She's a great dancer and doesn't step on my feet


I get my first shot Friday, due to shortage of vaccine, may be awhile before we get the second one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> I get my first shot Friday, due to shortage of vaccine, may be awhile before we get the second one.


Good to hear you'll start getting the vaccine.  I don't know the maximum amount of time between how long the doses  are effective.  I do hope you'll be made to feel more protected.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know how safe my city is anymore.  Haven't heard any reports lately and have been avoiding watching too much news.  The news is so anxiety provoking anymore.  All I really know is that I got my 2 shots over 2 weeks ago and do feel safer from that.  I just wish this pandemic were over yesterday.  I've gone very goofy as well.  I've been dancing with Suzy dog tonight to ease some of the tensions.  It helps.  She's a great dancer and doesn't step on my feet


And I bet she is a great listener to boot. Sometimes when I talk to my dogs I get that “Look that says no s—-t, I did not know that. You must be really smart.” Talking to a good dog always makes a person feel better an they never criticize my dancing either. 
So Ruthanne, Rock On.


----------



## Pecos

I am going to have to call it a night, but given my history, I will be back at 2 or 3 in the morning looking for cookies.
Good night folks.


----------



## Shalimar

Pecos said:


> I am going to have to call it a night, but given my history, I will be back at 2 or 3 in the morning looking for cookies.
> Good night folks.


Rest well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am going to have to call it a night, but given my history, I will be back at 2 or 3 in the morning looking for cookies.
> Good night folks.


Good night Pecos.  There will be cookies to go with your ice cream.  Sleep well my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> And I bet she is a great listener to boot. Sometimes when I talk to my dogs I get that “Look that says no s—-t, I did not know that. You must be really smart.” Talking to a good dog always makes a person feel better an they never criticize my dancing either.
> So Ruthanne, Rock On.


Yes, she will listen to me ramble on about everything and gets the cutest expressions on her face, too.  It does help a lot to have her company and that of Jasmaiac bird--where would I be without them.  I live for them. 

All of you dear forum members helps to keep feeling sane, too.  Thank you Pecos, Shalimar, Pam and everyone for being here.


----------



## Shalimar

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, she will listen to me ramble on about everything and gets the cutest expressions on her face, too.  It does help a lot to have her company and that of Jasmaiac bird--where would I be without them.  I live for them.
> 
> All of you dear forum members helps to keep feeling sane, too.  Thank you Pecos, Shalimar, Pam and everyone for being here.


Aww, you are so welcome. Thanks for giving such a lovely home.


----------



## Ruthanne

Shalimar said:


> Aww, you are so welcome. Thanks for giving such a lovely home.


My pleasure.


----------



## PamfromTx

Thank you for everything, @Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

@PamfromTx


----------



## Ruthanne

I may be up into the wee hours again.  I am still feeling wired from drinking a diet coke that had a ton of caffeine in it.  I'll be glad when I start to feel tired and go to sleep.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

Hoot,hoot I am running late tonight and am happy that everyone is tucked  in and fast asleep. I will get a cookie and head back to bed,


----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


> I may be up into the wee hours again.  I am still feeling wired from drinking a diet coke that had a ton of caffeine in it.  I'll be glad when I start to feel tired and go to sleep.


I only have to have  1/2 a glass and coke keeps me awake for hours..I'm such a lightweight...


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> I only have to have  1/2 a glass and coke keeps me awake for hours..I'm such a lightweight...


I'm a lightweight too when it comes to diet coke.  Yesterday I had a medium sized drink that was actually on the large side and I drank it all.  Boy was I ever wired!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot,hoot I am running late tonight and am happy that everyone is tucked  in and fast asleep. I will get a cookie and head back to bed,


I fell asleep shortly after my last post--glad to say--slept good, too.  Wow, you were up pretty late there!  I see the time was around 4 am or so.  Hopefully you got yourself some good sleep after having your ice cream!


----------



## Ruthanne

Been having a pretty good morning feeling pretty good and then what happens but the darn coffee maker over flows!I thought I put the right amount of water in it but I must have put way too much because I had an entire kitchen floor full of fresh hot coffeeI did manage to clean it up even though the kitchen rug is mighty wet now.  

Here's to Tuesday and some fresh, hot coffee!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I fell asleep shortly after my last post--glad to say--slept good, too.  Wow, you were up pretty late there!  I see the time was around 4 am or so.  Hopefully you got yourself some good sleep after having your ice cream!


You deserved a good night’s sleep my friend.
I slept pretty good until around 4 am when I woke up. Usually I wake up around 2 am. I had a little trouble going back to sleep after snacking.
A night of sleeping straight through would be a great treat for me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Well I'm up to making more cookies again.  How about some of these chocolate shortbread?  We welcome bringing any additional treats, snacks, deserts and dinners to our gatherings, too.  It's always nice to see what others like to cook/bake!  It's great to have food among friends, too.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Well I'm up to making more cookies again.  How about some of these chocolate shortbread?  We welcome bringing any additional treats, snacks, deserts and dinners to our gatherings, too.  It's always nice to see what others like to cook/bake!  It's great to have food among friends, too.
> 
> View attachment 163315


Those are looking might good and I am wondering if I have to wait until tonight before I can indulge. I think I will "chance it" and try to grab a couple while they are warm.


----------



## RadishRose

Owl's Cake


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Those are looking might good and I am wondering if I have to wait until tonight before I can indulge. I think I will "chance it" and try to grab a couple while they are warm.


Sure you can grab all the cookies you like at any time.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lara

Just dropped in to leave a Sandwich Cake for a 
midnight snack for all night owls coming and going...Enjoy! 
Ruthanne, those chocolate shortbread cookies look scrumptious! 
I'll grab one to have before I nod off for the night. 
But you know how that goes. I'll probably wake up in 4 hours.


----------



## PamfromTx

Let me get over the fright of finding a snake inside our home.  I about died ~ screaming.  It wasn't a big snake, but long enough to scare the wits out of me.  A neighbor came over after he saw and heard me screaming outside!   lol  My throat is sore now.  OMG, I thought he'd never find it.  It was behind this huge TV stand amongst all the wiring.  Oh lord, I'm not going to be able to sleep now.  Just the thought of wondering how in the h*** did it get in is worrying me.  My heart is still racing and I now have a massive headache; probably due to all of the screaming.


----------



## PamfromTx

Here's a small token for all the kindness you bring to us all, friends.  Enjoy.


----------



## PamfromTx

Let's all help celebrate Cinco De Mayo with this delicious cake.


----------



## Pecos

Lara said:


> Just dropped in to leave a Sandwich Cake for a
> midnight snack for all night owls coming and going...Enjoy!
> Ruthanne, those chocolate shortbread cookies look scrumptious!
> I'll grab one to have before I nod off for the night.
> But you know how that goes. I'll probably wake up in 4 hours.
> View attachment 163367


I don’t believe that I have ever tried anything quite like this.
I do believe that I will have a slice if there is any left.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Let's all help celebrate Cinco De Mayo with this delicious cake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 163383


Pam, you are bringing in some fine snacks tonight.

Has your heart rate dropped back to normal after the unplanned encounter with the snake?


----------



## Ruthanne

@PamfromTx @Lara @Pecos Great seeing you all and I love those goodies you've brought.  

I would have run out of the house screaming if I saw a snake, too.  Your company is much appreciated.  A good night sleep to all whenever it happens!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Pam, you are bringing in some fine snacks tonight.
> 
> Has your heart rate dropped back to normal after the unplanned encounter with the snake?


OMG, I don't know why I was so scared.  I have encountered a MUCH bigger rattlesnake ~ many years ago while out walking with a girl friend.  She insisted we take a short cut thru a school playground... and though and beyond, I am suddenly facing a curled up rattlesnake.  I slowly walked backwards.  We think it was asleep because its' rattler was down.  lol  God was watching over me.  I was inches away from stepping on it.  Yes, I am much better after the snake encounter.  

I called that particular school to notify them of the rattlesnake.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> @PamfromTx @Lara @Pecos Great seeing you all and I love those goodies you've brought.
> 
> I would have run out of the house screaming if I saw a snake, too.  Your company is much appreciated.  A good night sleep to all whenever it happens!


I ain't going to sleep; I keep thinking there is another snake; there's an old wives tale that when there is one ... there's also a mate.


----------



## PamfromTx

By the way, I blame my husband.  He is now opening that back door more often to check on the stray cat (which has disappeared; but, hubby is such a stubborn man).

I was so mad at him that I took off and went to Burlington's; I was determined to go see if I could find that denim dress I had seen a week ago.  Well, I found two and they both are huge.  But, $16.99 was such a steal and I can have my seamstress friend make it fit just right; she is amazing.


----------



## PamfromTx

A nice refresher for those having to endure warmer weather.  Enjoy!
WATERMELON FRIES WITH COCONUT LIME DIP​



https://www.abbeyskitchen.com/watermelon-fries/


----------



## Ruthanne

I had a lot of anxiety again today so I tried to get myself to relax more by taking a nice hot bath.  That helped some but not completely.  I think I need to cut down on the caffeine, too.  I tend to worry a lot and think the worst is going to happen at times.  Sometimes I can talk myself out of that but then something else seems to pop up to worry about.  This can cause me to have sleep problems as well.  My mind starts going and can't shut it off.  The sound machine I have is somewhat helpful if I can quiet my mind enough to listen to it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I had a lot of anxiety again today so I tried to get myself to relax more by taking a nice hot bath.  That helped some but not completely.  I think I need to cut down on the caffeine, too.  I tend to worry a lot and think the worst is going to happen at times.  Sometimes I can talk myself out of that but then something else seems to pop up to worry about.  This can cause me to have sleep problems as well.  My mind starts going and can't shut it off.  The sound machine I have is somewhat helpful if I can quiet my mind enough to listen to it.


I take it that you don't want your doctor to prescribe a sedative to help you out?   I'm sorry that you are undergoing this, @Ruthanne .  I worry myself sick when I am going to have a medical appointment.  There have been times where I don't sleep the entire night and show up for my doctor's appointment with RED eyes.  They probably think I'm smoking that stuff.

I have been told that I suffer from White Coat Syndrome.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I take it that you don't want your doctor to prescribe a sedative to help you out?   I'm sorry that you are undergoing this, @Ruthanne .  I worry myself sick when I am going to have a medical appointment.  There have been times where I don't sleep the entire night and show up for my doctor's appointment with RED eyes.  They probably think I'm smoking that stuff.
> 
> I have been told that I suffer from White Coat Syndrome.


Well, at this  point I would welcome a sedative but don't have the doctor yet.  I have a phone assessment interview on Thursday to get a new doctor.  It's going to take awhile after that to get an appointment with a doctor but at least I will be on their list.  I'm going to ask him/ her if they would prescribe something.  This has gotten so hard.  

Thank you for your understanding.  It must be very difficult, too, to worry so about seeing the doctor.  You have my empathy.


----------



## PamfromTx

Is @Pecos snacking or sleeping?


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Is @Pecos snacking or sleeping?


He may be in his first round of sleeping yet and is usually up a little bit later to have some chat and ice cream with us.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Well, at this  point I would welcome a sedative but don't have the doctor yet.  I have a phone assessment interview on Thursday to get a new doctor.  It's going to take awhile after that to get an appointment with a doctor but at least I will be on their list.  I'm going to ask him/ her if they would prescribe something.  This has gotten so hard.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.  It must be very difficult, too, to worry so about seeing the doctor.  You have my empathy.


Thank you.  I see several specialists.  Cardiologist, Endocrinologist (for my thyroid disease), Oncologist and the Family Doctor.  I also should be seeing the Surgeon who did my last surgery... but, I can't take it.   My Oncologist is a real sweetheart and it doing the job of the Surgeon, i.e. sending me for the routine exams, etc.

And yes, I do understand how you feel; trust me... I do.  My health is what worries me.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> He may be in his first round of sleeping yet and is usually up a little bit later to have some chat and ice cream with us.


I about peeeed with your reply!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Thank you.  I see several specialists.  Cardiologist, Endocrinologist (for my thyroid disease), Oncologist and the Family Doctor.  I also should be seeing the Surgeon who did my last surgery... but, I can't take it.   My Oncologist is a real sweetheart and it doing the job of the Surgeon, i.e. sending me for the routine exams, etc.
> 
> And yes, I do understand how you feel; trust me... I do.  My health is what worries me.


I know what you mean about your health worrying you.  After having cancer that would bother a person.  My mom had cancer surgery and worried about it, too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I know what you mean about your health worrying you.  After having cancer that would bother a person.  My mom had cancer surgery and worried about it, too.


My biggest fear, @Ruthanne ... getting cancer again.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> My biggest fear, @Ruthanne ... getting cancer again.


That was my mom's biggest fear, too.  She had it back in the 1990s.  I think they have more treatments available now but don't know what they are.  My neighbor has bladder cancer and goes to chemo for several weeks every few months.  He seems to be doing better now.  Well, he does have his bad days too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> That was my mom's biggest fear, too.  She had it back in the 1990s.  I think they have more treatments available now but don't know what they are.  My neighbor has bladder cancer and goes to chemo for several weeks every few months.  He seems to be doing better now.  Well, he does have his bad days too.


God bless and protect him.


----------



## PamfromTx

@Ruthanne , I think I'm going to go to bed; eyelids are getting heavier by the minute.  I'm going to sleep with one eye open though.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne , I think I'm going to go to bed; eyelids are getting heavier by the minute.  I'm going to sleep with one eye open though.


Good night Pam.


----------



## MarciKS

what's going on in here?


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> A nice refresher for those having to endure warmer weather.  Enjoy!
> WATERMELON FRIES WITH COCONUT LIME DIP​
> View attachment 163392
> 
> 
> https://www.abbeyskitchen.com/watermelon-fries/


Hoot, hoot I just got here and watermelon is a favorite of mine at this time of year. Is anyone else going to indulge with me?


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> what's going on in here?


Look at that watermelon, it actually works with this ice cream .
How are you feeling?


----------



## MarciKS

i'm ok. went to bed at 10 but woke up to do a breathing treatment. still having trouble sleeping comfortably. got an appt for may 25th to see an acupuncturist about my pinched nerve in my hip. couldn't get in any sooner.

how are you feeling?


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> My biggest fear, @Ruthanne ... getting cancer again.


Cancer treatment takes so long which adds to the misery. When I emerge from the treatment and it’s after effects it will be almost 3 years. It is even longer for women as I understand it.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i'm ok. went to bed at 10 but woke up to do a breathing treatment. still having trouble sleeping comfortably. got an appt for may 25th to see an acupuncturist about my pinched nerve in my hip. couldn't get in any sooner.
> 
> how are you feeling?


I am feeling OK, except for being awake when I should be sleeping.
My wife gets pretty good results from acupuncture and I hope it works for you.


----------



## MarciKS

i'd love to stay but it's 2 AM & i gotta be up in 6 hrs.

thanks Pecos. hope it works for me too cuz i ain't letting them twist me into a pretzel no more. *hugs*

night everyone.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i'd love to stay but it's 2 AM & i gotta be up in 6 hrs.
> 
> thanks Pecos. hope it works for me too cuz i ain't letting them twist me into a pretzel no more. *hugs*
> 
> night everyone.


Sleep tight my friend.
I hear my pillow calling me as well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi, I've been trying to sleep for the past hour and can't.  I'll have some of that watermelon, too.


----------



## PamfromTx

Well, I woke up because I was dreaming of snakes.  Any watermelon left?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I had a lot of anxiety again today so I tried to get myself to relax more by taking a nice hot bath.  That helped some but not completely.  I think I need to cut down on the caffeine, too.  I tend to worry a lot and think the worst is going to happen at times.  Sometimes I can talk myself out of that but then something else seems to pop up to worry about.  This can cause me to have sleep problems as well.  My mind starts going and can't shut it off.  The sound machine I have is somewhat helpful if I can quiet my mind enough to listen to it.


You have my sympathy, and there are plenty of real things to worry about these days.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Well, I woke up because I was dreaming of snakes.  Any watermelon left?


There should be and I left some of Ruthanne’s cookies as well.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hi, I've been trying to sleep for the past hour and can't.  I'll have some of that watermelon, too.


It is excellent and I left some.


----------



## Ruthanne

I slept pretty sound after I went back to sleep.  A good day to all!


----------



## Ruthanne

More cookies to share:


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> You have my sympathy, and there are plenty of real things to worry about these days.


Yes, there are but sometimes it gets to the point of needing to just let go of what we can to feel more comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose

You can put this in the fridge to chill for later tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> You can put this in the fridge to chill for later tonight.


Thank you @RadishRose Wow, they look really delicious!  We'll be snacking at them that's for sure.  So glad you dropped by!


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> You can put this in the fridge to chill for later tonight.


Wonderful!  Thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne

Something cute just happened.  I play YouTube videos on my tv of Parakeets in an aviary for Jasmine my parakeet.  She always gets excited when she hears the Parakeet chirping on the videos but just today has taken to sitting on top of the tv where the sound comes out.  So she is sitting there right next to me as I type.  She is such an adorable little birdie!


----------



## PamfromTx

I so want to do this, soon.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Sorry that I haven't been online; just not feeling it... today.   I love this thread though and had to come by.


----------



## Ruthanne

I was telling Suzy dog tonight she's got to bark to tell me when she wants something.  She often sits and stares at me when she wants something and I don't always know she is wanting something from me.  So, I asked her if she wanted her food tonight and she jumped off the couch and started barking to me.  I fed her her food and also told her she needs to start barking at me when she wants something from me.  I hope she will.  It made me think that I, too, have got to ask for the things I need and want because they are not magically going to come to me if I don't.  I think my life may start going better if I start asking for those things I need/want.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 163529


How beautiful.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Sorry that I haven't been online; just not feeling it... today.   I love this thread though and had to come by.


And we are glad you did.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I was telling Suzy dog tonight she's got to bark to tell me when she wants something.  She often sits and stares at me when she wants something and I don't always know she is wanting something from me.  So, I asked her if she wanted her food tonight and she jumped off the couch and started barking to me.  I fed her her food and also told her she needs to start barking at me when she wants something from me.  I hope she will.  It made me think that I, too, have got to ask for the things I need and want because they are not magically going to come to me if I don't.  I think my life may start going better if I start asking for those things I need/want.


I think that is a key insight that all of us should think about. Bravo to you.


----------



## PamfromTx

ENJOY!!!


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163538 ENJOY!!!


Thank you as I shovel some down


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

One niece posted in FB a banana trifle ; it looks delicious.  She sure loves to tease me with her creations.  lol


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> One niece posted in FB a banana trifle ; it looks delicious.  She sure loves to tease me with her creations.  lolView attachment 163541


Oooooh!   yum....


----------



## PamfromTx

I hope I didn't wake you up, @Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I hope I didn't wake you up, @Ruthanne


No not at allI'm listening to soft music.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot are there any cookies left? It looks mighty dark down the street. I appear to be the only one nutty enough to be up at this hour eating ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I still am up.  I am not ready to go to sleep yet but should take my melatonin soon.  I have a phone appointment at 2 pm later today.

Enjoy your ice cream and cookies and your not nutty!  You're human!


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot, it's the beginning of the evening/night here.  I had a productive day so far.  I had my phone interview for my health and being a new client/patient at this place finally.  I'd been putting that off for a long time but got that done and it went well.  Now I have to wait till next week for an appointment with a social worker and till the end of June for an appointment with a Nurse Practitioner.  At least now it is in the works and going to happen soon.  I will be getting the services I have needed for over 3 years now. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their day or at least making the best of their day.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot, it's the beginning of the evening/night here.  I had a productive day so far.  I had my phone interview for my health and being a new client/patient at this place finally.  I'd been putting that off for a long time but got that done and it went well.  Now I have to wait till next week for an appointment with a social worker and till the end of June for an appointment with a Nurse Practitioner.  At least now it is in the works and going to happen soon.  I will be getting the services I have needed for over 3 years now.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their day or at least making the best of their day.
> 
> View attachment 163641


That is great news my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot and good evening and good night to all the night owls and visitors too.  I am enjoying having all of you visit this thread and bring whatever you may to it.  I think I've been talking about myself maybe a bit too much and had so hoped that others, too, would let us know about their selves and have an enjoyable time here.  So, for now I'll still be coming here and contributing things but may be somewhat more quiet.  That is for now


----------



## PamfromTx

Sorry, I'm so late.  It's been a busy day.

About 3 hours ago, I received a text from my very best friend.  Her husband (who had Covid) was transferred to San Antonio (Methodist Hospital) because he was getting weaker and weaker.  Well, today, he is unresponsive.  I talked to my best friend and she cried and cried.  I helped as much as I could by listening and praying for them.  She was asked by the specialists to think about removing all life support.  This is so heart breaking.  She lost her mother about 3 months ago due to Covid and a son to Leukemia many years ago.

She was told that she couldn't stay with her husband because he is in ICU.  If he is put in Hospice, she'll be able to be with him.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Sorry, I'm so late.  It's been a busy day.
> 
> About 3 hours ago, I received a text from my very best friend.  Her husband (who had Covid) was transferred to San Antonio (Methodist Hospital) because he was getting weaker and weaker.  Well, today, he is unresponsive.  I talked to my best friend and she cried and cried.  I helped as much as I could by listening and praying for them.  She was asked by the specialists to think about removing all life support.  This is so heart breaking.  She lost her mother about 3 months ago due to Covid and a son to Leukemia many years ago.


I'm so sorry for you, your bf and her hubby.  That's very sad.  I'm going to say prayers for all of you.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I'm so sorry for you, your bf and her hubby.  That's very sad.  I'm going to say prayers for all of you.


Thank you, @Ruthanne ; that's what she told me... that they needed many prayers.


----------



## PamfromTx

I don't know what to do.  I don't think it is safe to go and see her.... not with Covid still rampant in Texas.  I'm scared.


----------



## PamfromTx

I feel so guilty because she was with me the entire time I was in my hometown when Mom was gravely ill and when she passed.  She never left my side.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I feel so guilty because she was with me the entire time I was in my hometown when Mom was gravely ill and when she passed.  She never left my side.  She was the one who witnessed Mom taking her last breath.


I understand that but with covid still out there you are truly doing the best you can and have to think about taking care of you, too, and your hubby.


----------



## PamfromTx

@Ruthanne , I'm so happy to hear that your appointment went well.  I need to get some sleep.   Sweet dreams.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> @Ruthanne , I'm so happy to hear that your appointment went well.  I need to get some sleep.   Sweet dreams.
> View attachment 163696


Goodnight Pam and sleep well and thank you for being a great friend and being here.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Night Owls and forum!  I hope this image makes you smile like it did me:


----------



## Ruthanne

Little birdies to cheer your morning on:


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I don't know what to do.  I don't think it is safe to go and see her.... not with Covid still rampant in Texas.  I'm scared.


I am so sorry that your friend’s husband is so gravely and I am so sorry for you and that fact that you are unable to do the very normal human thing by comforting your friend in person.
These are not normal times, and you must be safe.
I will pray for you, your friend and her husband.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot @Pecos @PamfromTx @Lewkat @hollydolly @Lara @SeaBreeze @Shalimar @RadishRose @AprilSun @Pinky @Devi @Jules @jujube @OneEyedDiva @Murrmurr @ohioboy @Gaer @squatting dog @mellowyellow @MarciKS @Aunt Bea @timoc @Tish @Meanderer  and to all visitors!

It's a festive Friday here and this thread is now open to *all visitors all day and all night*. So let's get together and enjoy our company and foods among us kind, friendly folks who happen to also practice understanding and supportiveness. 

Bring whatever you wish.  You can_ post about whatever floats your boat!_  A Happy Mother's Day to all who have been parents to children and pets!  I have brought a few treats to get you started and appreciate anything you want to contribute.  Thanks for being here!   






We start with some Salmon Patties, Salad and Carrot Cake


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning Night Owls and forum!  I hope this image makes you smile like it did me:


She looks exhausted!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot @Pecos @PamfromTx @Lewkat @hollydolly @Lara @SeaBreeze @Shalimar @RadishRose @AprilSun @Pinky @Devi @Jules @jujube @OneEyedDiva @Murrmurr @ohioboy @Gaer @squatting dog @mellowyellow @MarciKS @Aunt Bea @timoc @Tish and to all visitors!
> 
> It's a festive Friday here and this thread is now open to *all visitors all day and all night*. So let's get together and enjoy our company and foods among us kind, friendly folks who happen to also practice understanding and supportiveness.
> 
> Bring whatever you wish.  You can post about whatever floats your boat!  A Happy Mother's Day to all who have been parents to children and pets!  I have brought a few treats to get you started and appreciate anything you want to contribute.  Thanks for being here!
> 
> View attachment 163774
> View attachment 163775
> 
> View attachment 163776
> 
> We start with some Salmon Patties, Salad and Carrot Cake


Thank you for always accommodating us, @Ruthanne.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot @Pecos @PamfromTx @Lewkat @hollydolly @Lara @SeaBreeze @Shalimar @RadishRose @AprilSun @Pinky @Devi @Jules @jujube @OneEyedDiva @Murrmurr @ohioboy @Gaer @squatting dog @mellowyellow @MarciKS @Aunt Bea @timoc @Tish and to all visitors!
> 
> It's a festive Friday here and this thread is now open to *all visitors all day and all night*. So let's get together and enjoy our company and foods among us kind, friendly folks who happen to also practice understanding and supportiveness.
> 
> Bring whatever you wish.  You can post about whatever floats your boat!  A Happy Mother's Day to all who have been parents to children and pets!  I have brought a few treats to get you started and appreciate anything you want to contribute.  Thanks for being here!
> 
> View attachment 163774
> View attachment 163775
> 
> View attachment 163776
> 
> We start with some Salmon Patties, Salad and Carrot Cake


You 'serve' the best food!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

BLACK FOREST TRIFLE!   Enjoy, everyone!​


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> You 'serve' the best food!!!


Thank you Pam and you bring some wonderful foods to the table, too!


----------



## PamfromTx

Mandarin Pasta Spinach Salad with Teriyaki Dressing​


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Mandarin Pasta Spinach Salad with Teriyaki Dressing​View attachment 163780


Omg, Pam, this has got my mouth watering!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Omg, Pam, this has got my mouth watering!


I've made this once and it was years ago; hubby did not like it, but I LOVED it.  It is so good.


----------



## PamfromTx

Something a little different ... a nice Spring flower arrangement.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some festive music for us...


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot @Pecos @PamfromTx @Lewkat @hollydolly @Lara @SeaBreeze @Shalimar @RadishRose @AprilSun @Pinky @Devi @Jules @jujube @OneEyedDiva @Murrmurr @ohioboy @Gaer @squatting dog @mellowyellow @MarciKS @Aunt Bea @timoc @Tish @Meanderer  and to all visitors!
> 
> It's a festive Friday here and this thread is now open to *all visitors all day and all night*. So let's get together and enjoy our company and foods among us kind, friendly folks who happen to also practice understanding and supportiveness.
> 
> Bring whatever you wish.  You can post about whatever floats your boat!  A Happy Mother's Day to all who have been parents to children and pets!  I have brought a few treats to get you started and appreciate anything you want to contribute.  Thanks for being here!
> 
> View attachment 163774
> View attachment 163775
> 
> View attachment 163776
> 
> We start with some Salmon Patties, Salad and Carrot Cake


----------



## Pecos

Oh, Ruthanne you have my attention and that food is looking mighty tasty. I am almost finished using the vacuum cleaner and then I am grabbing a plate.

You do know that you spoil us, not just with these delicious treats, but also with your kindness.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Oh, Ruthanne you have my attention and that food is looking mighty tasty. I am almost finished using the vacuum cleaner and then I am grabbing a plate.
> 
> You do know that you spoil us, not just with these delicious treats, but also with your kindness.


Thank you Pecos, please enjoy all the treats, music and chat with us as always!  Always a pleasure seeing you here!


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's to a warm, sunshiny day to us!  I'm looking forward to these days!


----------



## RadishRose

The Traveling Wilburys. Only 2 left.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> The Traveling Wilburys. Only 2 left.


I know Bob Dylan is still alive but who is the other one?


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I know Bob Dylan is still alive but who is the other one?


Jeff Lynne from E.L.O.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Jeff Lynne from E.L.O.


Good to know, I'm not too familiar with the name but do know and have listened to ELO.


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> Mandarin Pasta Spinach Salad with Teriyaki Dressing​View attachment 163780


I'm craving this ~ big time.  lol, @Ruthanne , I use to make all kinds of soups and salads and share with a former neighbor because hubby and I have different food likes.   She was in heaven.  Her favorite was a crab salad; I'm not sure that I have the recipe saved.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Here's some entertainment for the men.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx

_Sheet Pan Fajita Salmon is about to become a new easy, delicious, healthy family favorite!  There's plenty to go around, so enjoy!  

https://carlsbadcravings.com/sheet-pan-fajita-salmon-cilantro-lime-butter/_


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot @Pecos @PamfromTx @Lewkat @hollydolly @Lara @SeaBreeze @Shalimar @RadishRose @AprilSun @Pinky @Devi @Jules @jujube @OneEyedDiva @Murrmurr @ohioboy @Gaer @squatting dog @mellowyellow @MarciKS @Aunt Bea @timoc @Tish @Meanderer  and to all visitors!
> 
> It's a festive Friday here and this thread is now open to *all visitors all day and all night*. So let's get together and enjoy our company and foods among us kind, friendly folks who happen to also practice understanding and supportiveness.
> 
> Bring whatever you wish.  You can_ post about whatever floats your boat!_ A Happy Mother's Day to all who have been parents to children and pets! I have brought a few treats to get you started and appreciate anything you want to contribute. Thanks for being here!
> 
> View attachment 163774
> View attachment 163775
> 
> View attachment 163776
> 
> We start with some Salmon Patties, Salad and Carrot Cake


Do you have a recipe for the salmon patties?


----------



## PamfromTx

I know this is suppose to be a happy place; but, I am so sad for my best friend.  They are awaiting for her son (who is in Switzerland doing his doctorate studies) to give his permission for disconnecting all life support.  I cannot stop feeling sad right now.  I need tons of virtual hugs; hugs that I haven't gotten in over 17 months.  Love you all.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Do you have a recipe for the salmon patties?


Here's one for you:  Salmon Patties


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I know this is suppose to be a happy place; but, I am so sad for my best friend.  They are awaiting for her son (who is in Switzerland doing his doctorate studies) to give his permission for disconnecting all life support.  I cannot stop feeling sad right now.  I need tons of virtual hugs; hugs that I haven't gotten in over 17 months.  Love you all.


This doesn't always have to be a happy place--it is whatever you need it to be--We all need support and hugs sometimes.  Here's some hugs for you:  This place is for all of life happenings and experiences and I for one are here for you.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163815


My wife and I had whiskey sours this evening. She likes them a lot, but this mix was really loaded with a lot of ginger. I am going back to a vodka tonic next time we do this. That high "pucker factor" is too much for me.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 163816 Here's some entertainment for the men.  lol


Oh you tease!


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I know this is suppose to be a happy place; but, I am so sad for my best friend.  They are awaiting for her son (who is in Switzerland doing his doctorate studies) to give his permission for disconnecting all life support.  I cannot stop feeling sad right now.  I need tons of virtual hugs; hugs that I haven't gotten in over 17 months.  Love you all.


Many virtual hugs and some real prayers from my wife and I.


----------



## RadishRose

PamfromTx said:


> I know this is suppose to be a happy place; but, I am so sad for my best friend.  They are awaiting for her son (who is in Switzerland doing his doctorate studies) to give his permission for disconnecting all life support.  I cannot stop feeling sad right now.  I need tons of virtual hugs; hugs that I haven't gotten in over 17 months.  Love you all.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot is anyone else having a little trouble sleeping tonight?  I am getting some vanilla ice cream which always helps me go back to bed and sleep soundly. There must be a couple of cookies around here somewhere.


----------



## MarciKS

i'm about


----------



## Pecos

Well good evening my friend. Did you just wake up? How about some ice cream which should work wonders for your ribs.

Have you gotten acupuncture yet?


----------



## MarciKS

middle of the night wake up.

no acupuncture till the 25th of may. soonest i could get in. if it gets too bad i'll go to urgent care and see about a shot or something.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> middle of the night wake up.
> 
> no acupuncture till the 25th of may. soonest i could get in. if it gets too bad i'll go to urgent care and see about a shot or something.


That is a long time to wait and with you ribs, going to a chiropractor is probably not a good option. Around here, getting a acupuncture appointment is usually fairly quick.


----------



## Pecos

Well I am heading back to bed.

Goodnight, I hope you get some sleep my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Taking some time to relax and listening to music with the pets.

I like this guy's music and thought I'd share:


----------



## hollydolly

Well it really is the middle of the night here...justafter 2am...had a sleep this afternoon and it messes up my sleep pattern at night.. but I'm just starting to feel a little weary, so I might go to bed soon and read the new book I downloaded to my kindle this afternoon


----------



## Pink Biz

*Here's some sweets for the sleepless! 

*


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> *Here's some sweets for the sleepless!
> 
> View attachment 163973*


O - M - G !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I want them all ... right now!  lol


----------



## MarciKS

lol @PamfromTx 

good to see ya pop in @hollydolly


----------



## Pecos

Pink Biz said:


> *Here's some sweets for the sleepless!
> 
> View attachment 163973*


I am all over those “like a dog on a bone” as they say.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pecos said:


> I am all over those “like a dog on a bone” as they say.


They're _almost_ too pretty to eat!


----------



## MarciKS

y'all better save me a choccie


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> y'all better save me a choccie


Not possible if Pecos is around.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> Not possible if Pecos is around.


Now hold on here, I know how to share, well at least a little. But you should hurry as holding off temptation has never been a strong point of mine where goodies are involved.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> *Here's some sweets for the sleepless!
> 
> View attachment 163973*


Those were a hit...now, I need something salty.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Well, I guess I've 'night owled' enough in here; good night, friends.


----------



## MarciKS

sorry...we had tornado sirens so i had to go take cover. still not sure what the weather is doing. may have to go back downstairs.


----------



## Ruthanne

For those who may be having a hard time with anxiety like I am.  It doesn't make it any easier having a terminal liver disease that I do.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> For those who may be having a hard time with anxiety like I am.  It doesn't make it any easier having a terminal liver disease that I do.


Ruthanne, you are on a tough path with a full platter of issues that the rest of us would find staggering. I pray that your path will get easier and that your health will be restored. You have my sympathy and my admiration for the way that you are dealing with things.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, you are on a tough path with a full platter of issues that the rest of us would find staggering. I pray that your path will get easier and that your health will be restored. You have my sympathy and my admiration for the way that you are dealing with things.


Thank you.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> For those who may be having a hard time with anxiety like I am.  It doesn't make it any easier having a terminal liver disease that I do.


Prayers for you, dear friend.  Hugs too!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 164021


I hope both my sisters get treated like queens, today.  They both deserve it.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> For those who may be having a hard time with anxiety like I am.  It doesn't make it any easier having a terminal liver disease that I do.


Sorry to hear that you are on such a rough road.


----------



## MarciKS

night everyone


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot Hoot all you owls out there.  How you doin tonight?  Okay here.  

I saw these cakes and made me think of Pecos and Pam especially!  Nutella tort and Charlotte Ruse Cake for all your enjoyment.  Let's get the ice cream out too!


----------



## Ruthanne

I got a special delivery of many kinds of teas today from Amazon.  The Stash teas have a great variety and I'm having some Breakfast Blend soon.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot Hoot all you owls out there.  How you doin tonight?  Okay here.
> 
> I saw these cakes and made me think of Pecos and Pam especially!  Nutella tort and Charlotte Ruse Cake for all your enjoyment.  Let's get the ice cream out too!
> 
> View attachment 164161
> 
> View attachment 164162


Wonderful choices and I will bring the ice cream as always. Here is my wish that everyone gets a great nights sleep as we all richly deserve, especially all the moms and pet moms like my wife.
I will likely be back sometime between 2 and 3 in the morning.
Good night for now.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Wonderful choices and I will bring the ice cream as always. Here is my wish that everyone gets a great nights sleep as we all richly deserve, especially all the moms and pet moms like my wife.
> I will likely be back sometime between 2 and 3 in the morning.
> Good night for now.


Good night for now Pecos.  Enjoy a good night sleep.  
Thank you for those wishes to us.

I may be up later and I may not be.  Enjoy the cakes and your ice cream.


----------



## PamfromTx

OMG, those are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you so very much, @Ruthanne.   Sending virtual hugs your way.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot Hoot all you owls out there.  How you doin tonight?  Okay here.
> 
> I saw these cakes and made me think of Pecos and Pam especially!  Nutella tort and Charlotte Ruse Cake for all your enjoyment.  Let's get the ice cream out too!
> 
> View attachment 164161
> 
> View attachment 164162


----------



## PamfromTx

Can I possibly have the entire top cake, please?


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> For those who may be having a hard time with anxiety like I am.  It doesn't make it any easier having a terminal liver disease that I do.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Can I possibly have the entire top cake, please?


Sorry we have to share it with all the owls and Pecos but you can have 2 slices of each cake and lots of ice cream.


----------



## PamfromTx

It is so awesome to have a few classmates who still stay in touch.  A few have been texting/messaging me about the status of our dear friend who is on life support.  Phone rang a few minutes ago and I think I jumped 3 feet!


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry we have to share it with all the owls and Pecos but you can have 2 slices of each cake and lots of ice cream.


Hahahahahaha, that was so unexpected!   And funny!    Ok, I'll settle for 2 slices of each cake and the entire tub of ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Hahahahahaha, that was so unexpected!   And funny!    Ok, I'll settle for 2 slices of each cake and the entire tub of ice cream.


I dont think pecos would let you eat all of his ice cream.  He guards that big tub with his life


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I dont think pecos would let you eat all of his ice cream.  He guards that big tub with his life


LOL!!!!!   Hahaha @ big tub; I'm visualizing this huge tub of ice cream.  Can't type from laughing so hard.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Peco's backup!   lol


----------



## PamfromTx

I'll probably go to bed, goodnight, dear friends.  

<-------------wobbling after eating all that cake and ice cream.


----------



## Ruthanne

A great comfortable sleep to all that lasts the whole night through.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I dont think pecos would let you eat all of his ice cream.  He guards that big tub with his life


Hoot, hoot, I woke up a bit early tonight. My instincts told me that my ice cream supply was seriously threatened.
But while I am here, how about a big slice of cake.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot, I woke up a bit early tonight. My instincts told me that my ice cream supply was seriously threatened.
> But while I am here, how about a big slice of cake.


Okay, here's a big slice for you and you have that ice cream you guard so well.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I'll probably go to bed, goodnight, dear friends.
> 
> <-------------wobbling after eating all that cake and ice cream.


Thanks for leaving enough ice cream and cake for me. That is the mark of true friendship.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Thanks for leaving enough ice cream and cake for me. That is the mark of true friendship.


Aren't you going to thank me too for protecting the icecream and cakes?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I really don't see any reason for me to keep posting in this thread.  I've tried to promote this thread with little results.  It is dead much like the rest of this forum now a days.  I gave it a good shot, tried my best but I know when to give up.  
Doing this has become depressing to me.


----------



## jerry old

Well, some old rascals read but don't post.


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

i think it's because quite a few seem to have left. sorry ruthanne. i try to get in here.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Aren't you going to thank me too for protecting the icecream and cakes?


That was a major oversight on my part because you did a admirable job.
Sometimes when I post in the middle of the night a little brain fog creeps in there.
I am probably lucky that I can find my way back to bed without kicking a table leg or stepping on a dog toy that has a squeaker in it .
Cut an old guy a little slack LOL.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164201Peco's backup!   lol


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## MarciKS

hi Ruthanne


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164201Peco's backup!   lol


Hey, some of us come fully prepared!


----------



## PamfromTx

Holy cow, the thunderstorm woke me up.  It sounded like a tornado.   Or a train.  I need to get more sleep prior to my appointment.  Hail in some areas.


----------



## Old Dummy

Wide awake here, but just took a bucket full of pills so I should doze off in a bit.


----------



## MarciKS

hoot


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, the heavy rain woke me up as well. It is time for some soothing ice cream.


----------



## MarciKS

no rain here just woke up. having a snack.


----------



## Shalimar

hey guys


----------



## MarciKS

hey shali


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> no rain here just woke up. having a snack.


I have ptenty of ice cream. Have some.


----------



## MarciKS

i'm having a few potato chips. *giggles*


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> hey guys


Good to see you my friend.


----------



## Shalimar

hey marci, hey Pecos.


----------



## Shalimar

Thanks Pecos


----------



## MarciKS

how we doing?


----------



## Shalimar

we who? Lol


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> how we doing?


Well we are up at 3 in the morning, what can I say.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> we who? Lol


we everyone


----------



## MarciKS

i was having trouble getting comfortable. kinda hurting tonight.


----------



## Shalimar

ok. Well, I finally recovering after four days of feeling crappy after my vaccine. Finding the forum a bit depressing also.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> i was having trouble getting comfortable. kinda hurting tonight.


Sorry you are still in pain. Been a long haul.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> ok. Well, I finally recovering after four days of feeling crappy after my vaccine. Finding the forum a bit depressing also.


tell me about it. *rolls eyes*


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Sorry you are still in pain. Been a long haul.


eventually it will get better


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i was having trouble getting comfortable. kinda hurting tonight.


You have to work tomorrow as I recall. T sure hope you can get comfortable when you crawl back in bed.


----------



## MarciKS

i'm off thursday so i can sleep it off. lol


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> i'm off thursday so i can sleep it off. lol


Hope that will help.


----------



## Pecos

Shalimar said:


> ok. Well, I finally recovering after four days of feeling crappy after my vaccine. Finding the forum a bit depressing also.


That is rough. Yes, I agree that the forum has been rather sad lately.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Hope that will help.


each day that i can rest helps the rib heal a little more. the leg thing i gotta deal with till the 25th.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> each day that i can rest helps the rib heal a little more. the leg thing i gotta deal with till the 25th.


Leg thing? There’s more? Jeez. How aweful for you.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> each day that i can rest helps the rib heal a little more. the leg thing i gotta deal with till the 25th.


That is a long time to be in pain. Is it constant or intermittent?


----------



## MarciKS

i did find that the lido patches don't do much but the lido cream and roll on help a little. i get like an hr and half or two of relief.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Leg thing? There’s more? Jeez.


yes. i either have a pinched nerve in the opposite hip or some sort of neuropathy from something. i can't get into the acupuncturist till the 25th.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i did find that the lido patches don't do much but the lido cream and roll on help a little. i get like an hr and half or two of relief.


That still isn’t much sleep.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> yes. i either have a pinched nerve in the opposite hip or some sort of neuropathy from something. i can't get into the acupuncturist till the 25th.


Kudos to you for not screaming in the street at this point


----------



## MarciKS

this is during the day Pecos. at night when i'm off it it's not as bad.


----------



## MarciKS

Shalimar said:


> Kudos to you for not screaming in the street at this point


today i was hunched in the corner growling and swearing. i'm getting close.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> today i was hunched in the corner growling and swearing. i'm getting close.


Who could blame you?


----------



## MarciKS

only 13 days to go. lol!


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> only 13 days to go. lol!


Gaaah.


----------



## MarciKS

alright my friends...i'm gonna go try to get some more sleep. hope you sleep well too. *warm hugs all around*


----------



## Pecos

I have finished my cup of magic ice cream and it is time for me to get back between the sheets. For some reason it always helps me go back to sleep.
Our rain has slowed down a lot. The sound of gentle rain tends to be soothing.
Good night everyone and get some more solid sleep.


----------



## Shalimar

MarciKS said:


> alright my friends...i'm gonna go try to get some more sleep. hope you sleep well too. *warm hugs all around*


Rest well. hugs to you also


----------



## MarciKS

*nibbles chips & looks around*


----------



## Old Dummy

Imma here, but hopefully will pass out in a few.


----------



## MarciKS

same here. having a tossy turny kinda night.


----------



## Old Dummy

Still have tv on, so haven’t tried to sleep yet.


----------



## MarciKS

i run pluto tv on the computer for background noise. i'm brewing some sleepytime tea.


----------



## PamfromTx

I just woke up and thought I'd pop in for a few.  My eyelids are heavy so I won't stay long.  Any vanilla ice cream left?


----------



## MarciKS

i don't know. i just came in with some hot tea.


----------



## MarciKS

a coworker of mine has had green tea ice cream. he said it's japanese? he said he has had some of their candies as well and has threatened to bring me some japanese treats. not sure i can get excited about cherry blossom candy.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm catching up on reading in here.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> a coworker of mine has had green tea ice cream. he said it's japanese? he said he has had some of their candies as well and has threatened to bring me some japanese treats. not sure i can get excited about cherry blossom candy.


Never have seen it sold at stores here.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> Never have seen it sold at stores here.


wonder if he's getting it on amazon or some similar site?


----------



## PamfromTx

Why aren't you asleep, Marci?   Are you off on Thursday?


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> wonder if he's getting it on amazon or some similar site?


I have no clue.  I don't really care for green tea.


----------



## PamfromTx

Now, give me a tub of vanilla ice cream and you've got a new friend.  lol


----------



## MarciKS

i'm off tomorrow i just been tossing and turning from pain a little tonight. i slept for a little bit.


----------



## MarciKS

*peeks in the freezer* pecos hasn't been here yet...*tosses the tub*


----------



## MarciKS

i have a new video game to try tomorrow but don't ask me the name cuz i forgot already. lol!


----------



## PamfromTx

I told my husband around 10 that I couldn't stay awake.  So, I came in to the bedroom and fell asleep.  Slept for 2 hours.


----------



## MarciKS

not sure what this is but it's on amazon...
Fruits Mochi Daifuku Ichigo​


----------



## MarciKS

i'm having some sleepytime tea


----------



## PamfromTx

Hubby plays some sort of games too but I have no clue of their names.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> i'm having some sleepytime tea


I like that tea.


----------



## PamfromTx

I was reading about Michael Jackson and how he was put to sleep via anesthesia (I think)... every single night.  That is so weird.  The extremes that some people go is odd.


----------



## MarciKS

well those stars live on uppers and downers when they're being shuttled from concert to concert. i feel bad for them a little.


----------



## MarciKS

maybe he had a lot of anxiety and couldn't sleep.


----------



## MarciKS

*leaves a clean bowl and spoon on the table for Pecos for later*


----------



## PamfromTx

Ok, I am too sleepy.  Get some sleep, Marci.  Good night to you.  


MarciKS said:


> maybe he had a lot of anxiety and couldn't sleep.


Or insomnia.


----------



## MarciKS

PamfromTx said:


> I was reading about Michael Jackson and how he was put to sleep via anesthesia (I think)... every single night.  That is so weird.  The extremes that some people go is odd.


i just wanna say i love that profile pic!


----------



## MarciKS

night sweet lady!


----------



## PamfromTx

*Yawn*


----------



## MarciKS

*yawns and wanders out*


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I just got the ice cream out of the freezer. Would anyone else care to have some?


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I just woke up and thought I'd pop in for a few.  My eyelids are heavy so I won't stay long.  Any vanilla ice cream left?


There is, I will get it out of the freezer.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> *leaves a clean bowl and spoon on the table for Pecos for later*


Thanks,


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> *peeks in the freezer* pecos hasn't been here yet...*tosses the tub*


I always have a backup my friend.


----------



## Pecos

Good night, I finished this container of ice cream but there is more in the freezer.


----------



## MarciKS

i'm back 4 a few


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1196337393005328/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MarciKS

I missed morning coffee. Drats!


----------



## PamfromTx

I have done diddly squat today.  lol  I went out shopping.  I come home and the phone (home) is ringing; it's a classmate that never forgets me.  She and I were diagnosed with breast cancer around the same time.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot are their any other night owls around tonight?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot, just thought I'd drop myself in here for a moment.  A good night's sleep to all!


----------



## MarciKS

Goodnight Ruthanne. Sleep well.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Dropping off this cake for Pecos...nobody else gets any


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Dropping off this cake for Pecos...nobody else gets any
> 
> View attachment 165199


OMG, some days you really spoil me. How did you know that I love berries on top of anything?

Many, many thanks my friend. It will take me more than one day to eat it. I will start tonight.

Sleep, well!


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot this Night Owl is ready for some of that delicious cake that @Ruthanne graciously left for me.
Rather yummy indeed.


----------



## MarciKS

*Sighs* I guess I'll watch you eat it. I ain't sleepin.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> *Sighs* I guess I'll watch you eat it. I ain't sleepin.


I am happy to see you here, but sad that you are not sawing logs. I go through this every night about this time. Have some vanilla ice cream, I do not know why, but it always helps me go back to sleep.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I am happy to see you here, but sad that you are not sawing logs. I go through this every night about this time. Have some vanilla ice cream, I do not know why, but it always helps me go back to sleep.


I have my drink I'm good. Stupid back is hurting tonight.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I have my drink I'm good. Stupid back is hurting tonight.


I am sorry, as I recall you have to work tomorrow.  Ouch. I hope that it settles down for you.


----------



## MarciKS

me too. took 3 motrin got ice on it. gotta wait it out. i'm so angry.


----------



## Pecos

@MarciKS 

I have to find my way back between the sheets 

I hope you get some


----------



## MarciKS

i beg your pardon? lol!


----------



## MarciKS

*giggles*


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i beg your pardon? lol!


Sleep , sleep LOL that was a 3am typo, 
But on the other hand have a terrific dream.


----------



## MarciKS

goodnight Pecos. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

Popping in to leave this cheesecake for everyone...but me...I've had too many sweets the past month and am just getting my sugar reading back to normal.


----------



## MarciKS

ooooooooooooh looks yummy

i'm having choc fudge brownie ice cream too


----------



## MarciKS

are you going to bed Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> are you going to bed Ruthanne?


sooner or later I will....I took a nap awhile ago but feel sluggish...not sure when I'll hit the hay.


----------



## MarciKS

I seen an ad on Facebook for Hulu. I had just looked it up yesterday. It looks like it can be streamed through a browser so I think I'm gonna sign up for it tomorrow. Something more to do.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> I seen an ad on Facebook for Hulu. I had just looked it up yesterday. It looks like it can be streamed through a browser so I think I'm gonna sign up for it tomorrow. Something more to do.


You can also stream it to your tv.


----------



## MarciKS

from the computer?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> from the computer?


I think you need a modem to do that.


----------



## MarciKS

i don't have cable or anything and i don't know how to do that stuff so i'll probably just stick with the browser. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i don't have cable or anything and i don't know how to do that stuff so i'll probably just stick with the browser. lol!


okay.  I have a modem from ATT.  I get a good deal on it since I'm lower income.  I originally was going to use my computer to stream and it's 27 inches but rather watch it now on the 48 inch tv screen.


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> okay.  I have a modem from ATT.  I get a good deal on it since I'm lower income.  I originally was going to use my computer to stream and it's 27 inches but rather watch it now on the 48 inch tv screen.


i got no phone line. it disinegrated. lol!


----------



## MarciKS

it's been a long day so i'm gonna got try to sleep. night everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i got no phone line. it disinegrated. lol!


I don't have a phone line anymore...they don't use them anymore.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> sooner or later I will....I took a nap awhile ago but feel sluggish...not sure when I'll hit the hay.


I wish you sweet dreams when you do crawl in between the sheets.
And thank for leaving out some goodies. I will have some later tonight.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Popping in to leave this cheesecake for everyone...but me...I've had too many sweets the past month and am just getting my sugar reading back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 165387


That looks marvelous!


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, I found my way into the kitchen for ice cream, but believe that I’ll have a big slice of Ruthanne’s cheese cake which is looking mighty good.
Anyone else up?


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot...still up watching a funny movie...I put it on pause to check the forum....gotto see what's happening here


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot...still up watching a funny movie...I put it on pause to check the forum....gotto see what's happening here


I know where you are coming from, but it is pretty quiet here tonight.
We watched the first half of the movie “Last Laugh” it has some great laughs so far.


----------



## Pecos

Well it is time for me to head back to bed and get some more sleep.
You should sleep good after a comedy, they always help me.
Good night my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I know where you are coming from, but it is pretty quiet here tonight.
> We watched the first half of the movie “Last Laugh” it has some great laughs so far.


Comedies are   great.


----------



## Old Dummy

Wide awake here watching Mission Impossible. Should be passing out soon I hope.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Wide awake here watching Mission Impossible. Should be passing out soon I hope.


Sleep well, I hope to go soon too.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Sleep well, I hope to go soon too.



Whew, just got up at 10 AM. Gonna be a short day. Oh well, when you don't do anything, does it matter?


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Whew, just got up at 10 AM. Gonna be a short day. Oh well, when you don't do anything, does it matter?


Anyhow nice to see you ...maybe we'll get some more cake ---food seems to help everything


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Anyhow nice to see you ...maybe we'll get some more cake ---food seems to help everything



Cake? Who's got cake? (I don't read every post  )


----------



## MarciKS

Hello


----------



## MarciKS

How are you OD?


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Cake? Who's got cake? (I don't read every post  )


OMG!  Can I please have some?


----------



## MarciKS

Hi Ruthanne


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos...*grins*


----------



## Pecos

Hi everyone! I will be hitting the cake and ice cream in a few hours, usually between 2 and 3 AM, and no I am not a vampire. I will however be after some cake.


----------



## MarciKS

i might be a vampire. lol! gaming and chatting at the same time.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> i might be a vampire. lol! gaming and chatting at the same time.


LOL, We are going to watch you more carefully.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> OMG!  Can I please have some?


It is a big cake, so dig in my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hi everyone! I will be hitting the cake and ice cream in a few hours, usually between 2 and 3 AM, and no I am not a vampire. I will however be after some cake.


Hey, I'm starting to think I am a vampire with being up all the night--I was up till 9 am and slept till 6 today!  What has happened to me?


----------



## Old Dummy

MarciKS said:


> How are you OD?



I'm gittin' by, thanks. How are you? 

I have a niece named "Marcia," by the way. She will be 60 this August. Hard to believe.


----------



## MarciKS

*smirks*


----------



## MarciKS

Old Dummy said:


> I'm gittin' by, thanks. How are you?
> 
> I have a niece named "Marcia," by the way. She will be 60 this August. Hard to believe.


doing ok. keeping busy.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Anyhow nice to see you ...maybe we'll get some more cake ---food seems to help everything


Cake helps just about everything and should be brought to every negotiating event and conflict.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hey, I'm starting to think I am a vampire with being up all the night--I was up till 9 am and slept till 6 today!  What has happened to me?


Maybe we are all vampires at this point.


----------



## Pecos

I am going to have to leave, it is movie time downstairs "Last Laugh"

See you later.


----------



## MarciKS

have fun


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Hi Ruthanne


Good evening Marci!


----------



## MarciKS

did you ever get any sleep?


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I got some sleep at 9 am to 6 pm tonight--my hours are off which makes it hard to get some things done that are "day" things to me.  Oh well, though, things might get better.


----------



## MarciKS

When I was off for the six weeks eventually they straightened back out.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> When I was off for the six weeks eventually they straightened back out.


That's good but I have no intentions of going to work at this point.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm enjoying listening to Sting tonight~


----------



## MarciKS

Ruthanne said:


> That's good but I have no intentions of going to work at this point.


that wasn't what i meant. i apologize.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> that wasn't what i meant. i apologize.


No need to apologize I guess I just often look at things rather self centeredly.


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm going to order some ice cream bars this week from Aldi's.  That should also be good!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I'm going to order some ice cream bars this week from Aldi's.  That should also be good!
> 
> View attachment 165539


Oh, wow it will be big time for the Night Owls tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Oh, wow it will be big time for the Night Owls tonight.


Yep, goodies will suffice!


----------



## Ruthanne

I'd also like one of these--they look so good!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I'd also like one of these--they look so good!
> 
> View attachment 165549


Now those have crossed over the line into the category of being downright sinful.
I’ll take one, …… please.


----------



## Ruthanne

Now I'll be nice and share!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Now those have crossed over the line into the category of being downright sinful.
> I’ll take one, …… please.


Well, I've always been a sinner so you are not alone--here's one for you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Watching a very good movie on Prime this night--Uncle Frank.  You get Prime movies, etc free with Amazon acct.  I'll be watching that.  I hope everyone sleeps well and plenty of goodies here for us all.


----------



## Old Dummy

Watching That 70s Show in bed, hope to sack out shortly.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Watching That 70s Show in bed, hope to sack out shortly.


I'm still watching Uncle Frank movie--very good one.  I like that 70s show, too, I know the  company that produced that show long ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot still up and may have a long night ahead.  Think I'll have the rest of the Taco Bell food I got last night.  Putting it in the micro. soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Let's see if I can post this from FB.  Thought it was adorable:  Sorry it wouldn't allow me to repost, don't know why since they changed FB I'm unable to post their videos.


----------



## Old Dummy

Eh, still awake, watching Jacque Pepin.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Eh, still awake, watching Jacque Pepin.


Well, it's not a crime to be up all night or they'd have arrested me that's for sure!  

I just finished watching Uncle Frank, about the life of a gay man and showed what the gay men have gone through in the world.  I hadn't realized just how very hard it was for them.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I am running late tonight is there and cake left?

Ok, I found it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot I am running late tonight is there and cake left?
> 
> Ok, I found it.


Yep plenty.  Enjoy


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot, enjoy your night everyone!


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot, enjoy your night everyone!


Not enjoying it yet. Insomnia is worse than it’s ever been. Every night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Not enjoying it yet. Insomnia is worse than it’s ever been. Every night.


Sorry to hear that OD.  I managed to get several hours nap and up again.  I took a pill that was prescribed for me for sleep but didn't get enough hours in yet.  I'm going to cut down on the caffeine and sugar--that helps me.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry to hear that OD.  I managed to get several hours nap and up again.  I took a pill that was prescribed for me for sleep but didn't get enough hours in yet.  I'm going to cut down on the caffeine and sugar--that helps me.


What meds are you taking. Ruth?


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> What meds are you taking. Ruth?


gabapentin, ever hear of it? It's relaxing.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot @Pecos Maybe you've been sleeping right through this night, that's always a wonderful thing.

With sleeping issues a person might want to consult a dr.  Meds can help, changing routines, limiting sugar and caffeine, and alcohol and getting more exercise and other things.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Pam, Good Morning!  Did you sleep well?  I got a few hours and now drinking pepsi to wake up more.  I'll go to sleep later one.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Pam, Good Morning!  Did you sleep well?  I got a few hours and now drinking pepsi to wake up more.  I'll go to sleep later one.


Yes, slept ok considering I have 2 doctor appointments.  I just worked on staying calm while going to sleep and I guess it worked.   Prayers did too.  Have a good day.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, slept ok considering I have 2 doctor appointments.  I just worked on staying calm while going to sleep and I guess it worked.   Prayers did too.  Have a good day.


Thank you and good luck with the appointments.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> gabapentin, ever hear of it? It's relaxing.



Yes, I took it for nerve pain after neck surgery. Does it work as a sleep med too?

For several years now I have gotten by (after going to a sleep clinic) with melatonin  and half an Ambien. On rare occasions when my mind wouldn't wind down, my doc said to take Xanax also. That worked really great, in 15-20 minutes I would be out cold. I only needed it a few times per month.

Because of my rotator cuff problem I can no longer fall asleep on my right side and it messes up my whole (very fragile) pre-sleep routine. This has been going on for about 6 weeks now and I'm finding I'm taking a Xanax almost every night. Of course I never take it up front with the Ambien, I take it after thrashing around for an hour or so, when I realize that I'm not going to sleep.

If I took Ambien and Xanax together when I went to bed I would be fine. But I don't want to take Xanax every night. The whole goal of the sleep clinic was to get off ALL drugs.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot @Pecos Maybe you've been sleeping right through this night, that's always a wonderful thing.
> 
> With sleeping issues a person might want to consult a dr.  Meds can help, changing routines, limiting sugar and caffeine, and alcohol and getting more exercise and other things.


I did sleep right on through to around 6am which is highly unusual for me. In the months before I started treatment for prostrate cancer I was getting up 4 to 6 times a month which was really draining. As the hormone treatment has started to gradually leave my system, I can usually get by with having to only get up once which is such an improvement. I have also been walking more and that might be helping as well.
The days of afternoon coffee are also gone, and I do miss it. My wife is pretty fussy about what I eat these days. (I think she wants to keep me around LOL)


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Yes, I took it for nerve pain after neck surgery. Does it work as a sleep med too?
> 
> For several years now I have gotten by (after going to a sleep clinic) with melatonin  and half an Ambien. On rare occasions when my mind wouldn't wind down, my doc said to take Xanax also. That worked really great, in 15-20 minutes I would be out cold. I only needed it a few times per month.
> 
> Because of my rotator cuff problem I can no longer fall asleep on my right side and it messes up my whole (very fragile) pre-sleep routine. This has been going on for about 6 weeks now and I'm finding I'm taking a Xanax almost every night. Of course I never take it up front with the Ambien, I take it after thrashing around for an hour or so, when I realize that I'm not going to sleep.
> 
> If I took Ambien and Xanax together when I went to bed I would be fine. But I don't want to take Xanax every night. The whole goal of the sleep clinic was to get off ALL drugs.


You have my sympathy for that problem with the shoulder. I had to sleep on an elevated wedge for months when I had rotator surgery. It took a long time before things got back to normal.

Hang in there.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> You have my sympathy for that problem with the shoulder. I had to sleep on an elevated wedge for months when I had rotator surgery. It took a long time before things got back to normal.
> 
> Hang in there.



Thanks. I did not have surgery, just severe pain and am doing PT.

But they told me I should avoid falling asleep on my right shoulder which is what I've done for years, so I'm trying to get used to not doing that. 

After a lifetime of insomnia, I've had it somewhat under control the last couple of years. Now, having to change my pre-sleep habits, it's keeping me awake. It's just a mental thing.


----------



## Ruthanne

For those of you who like to fantasize about eating cake like this....


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, about 400 mg of gabapentin can help with sleep.  It is used for many things now a days include mood disorders and neuropathy and some other things too.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> For those of you who like to fantasize about eating cake like this....
> 
> View attachment 165847



Don't you know that eating that kind of stuff will shorten your life?????? 

It's interesting when one gets to a certain age (different for everybody) it just doesn't matter anymore and you eat whatever you want. I've reached that point in the past year or so.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Don't you know that eating that kind of stuff will shorten your life?????? View attachment 165850
> 
> It's interesting when one gets to a certain age (different for everybody) it just doesn't matter anymore and you eat whatever you want. I've reached that point in the past year or so.
> 
> View attachment 165851


I often eat what I want then pay for it because I'm NOT supposed to eat some things because of some health conditions.  It sucks!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> For those of you who like to fantasize about eating cake like this....
> 
> View attachment 165847


Oh, you temptress!


----------



## Ladybj

Lewkat said:


> Every other day this week and just 2 next week.   Then start the  same pattern on the other lung and fini.


I pray all goes well and get easier for you. Sending you a BIG (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I often eat what I want then pay for it because I'm NOT supposed to eat some things because of some health conditions.  It sucks!





Actually I cannot eat popcorn, something I love and have eaten all my life.

And I never ate a lot of sweets as an adult, but I'm starting to eat more now.


----------



## MarciKS

hi


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> hi


Hey there


----------



## MarciKS

what's up?


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> what's up?


I guess the sky..


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! How was your day?


----------



## Ruthanne

It was okay, I'm about to eat again.  I'll be back.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> what's up?


Ruthanne is tempting us with chocolate cake. Did you see that thing a few posts ago. You need to take a look.


----------



## MarciKS

I saw it. Sorry I was reading the local paper. Hi there Pecos. *grins*


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I saw it. Sorry I was reading the local paper. Hi there Pecos. *grins*


Hi, how was your day?


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Hi, how was your day?


Very long and very busy. Yours?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> It was okay, I'm about to eat again.  I'll be back.


Don’t be gone long. Leaving that cake unguarded in the presence of scavengers like us is risky.


----------



## MarciKS

Someone left a chocolate Easter Bunny on the shelf at work. It was huge. It sat there long enough I finally asked the lead if it belonged to someone. He told me to go ahead and eat it. So I did. LOL


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Very long and very busy. Yours?


I took Helen out for her Birthday lunch and we ate way too much and still brought back a doggie bag with enough food to feed us for two days. I didn’t get rid of the bloated feeling until about 1/2 hour ago and now I am lusting after a slice of Ruthanne’s cake.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Someone left a chocolate Easter Bunny on the shelf at work. It was huge. It sat there long enough I finally asked the lead if it belonged to someone. He told me to go ahead and eat it. So I did. LOL


Are you going to have room for cake?


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> I took Helen out for her Birthday lunch and we ate way too much and still brought back a doggie bag with enough food to feed us for two days. I didn’t get rid of the bloated feeling until about 1/2 hour ago and now I am lusting after a slice of Ruthanne’s cake.


Cool. I've had a hard time breathing lately cuz of the air and then the masks make it worse. So I don't feel my best. Gonna go play some video games before I turn in. Night. *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Are you going to have room for cake?


Since I ate that in April yes. LOL Nighty night.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne is tempting us with chocolate cake. Did you see that thing a few posts ago. You need to take a look.



The virtual cake? It looked much better than it tasted.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> Cool. I've had a hard time breathing lately cuz of the air and then the masks make it worse. So I don't feel my best. Gonna go play some video games before I turn in. Night. *hugs*


Have a good one. I am about to turn in myself.


----------



## MarciKS

Night everyone.


----------



## Pecos

Good night everyone.

Good night Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Good night everyone.
> 
> Good night Ruthanne.


Gnite


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> Night everyone.


Gnite


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I am looking around for that cake.
Is there any left?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot I am looking around for that cake.
> Is there any left?


I just woke up, hoot, yes there's some somewhere.


----------



## Ruthanne

Microsoft just hijacked my computer for awhile and couldn't get it to stop, they wanted me to sign into microsoft services with a password, like Ii don't recall the password!  So I couldn't get off their blue screen, so I shut the pc off and back on and all was ok.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just woke up, hoot, yes there's some somewhere.


Alright, I am ready for a slice.
We’re you able to get some sleep?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Alright, I am ready for a slice.
> We’re you able to get some sleep?


2.5 hours after some chinese food.


----------



## Ruthanne

I put the AC on, it's hot in here and cooling the living room off for awhile and then going back to sleep.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Microsoft just hijacked my computer for awhile and couldn't get it to stop, they wanted me to sign into microsoft services with a password, like Ii don't recall the password!  So I couldn't get off their blue screen, so I shut the pc off and back on and all was ok.


Their timing could use some fine tuning.


----------



## Ruthanne

I forgot to take my night time meds.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> 2.5 hours after some chinese food.


2.5 for me after a cookie.
I will probably sleep the rest of the night after this ice cream and cake.


----------



## Ruthanne

I hope you do sleep well.  I may...who knows anymore.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I forgot to take my night time meds.


It’s not like I haven’t done that a few times and some how the old brain drags it up.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you do sleep well.  I may...who knows anymore.


I wish you a good night. My pillow is calling me now. So I am headed back to bed.


----------



## Ruthanne

I need to purchase a new mattress, I think it's making sleeping in my bed really hard lately. It's about 13 years old.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I need to purchase a new mattress, I think it's making sleeping in my bed really hard lately. It's about 13 years old.


It might be time. Mine is getting up there as well.
Good night and sleep well my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> It might be time. Mine is getting up there as well.
> Good night and sleep well my friend.


gnite.


----------



## Ruthanne

For all of you that can't sleep here's some music:


----------



## PamfromTx

How's the owl clan doing?


----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> How's the owl clan doing?


My neck's feeling a bit better. I'm thinking it needs to rest on a pillow.

Night, Pam.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> How's the owl clan doing?


 ok


----------



## Ruthanne

Anybody up?


----------



## Lewkat

Ladybj said:


> I pray all goes well and get easier for you. Sending you a BIG (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


It is over and now I sleep all the time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lewkat said:


> It is over and now I sleep all the time.


Good to hear and how are you now ?


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I need to purchase a new mattress, I think it's making sleeping in my bed really hard lately. It's about 13 years old.



I got a new one last fall. My old one was, well, MUCH MUCH older than yours.  It was fine right up til a couple of years ago when springs(?) were poking me in the back.

I heard all about how great "Memory foam" mattresses were. I laid momentarily on a couple of them my friends had, seemed ok. So I ordered this one from Amazon last September.

I paid $209 for it, I see they are $313 now. Some people spend thousands on these, for some reason. Mine is just fine, no regrets, very comfortable. It makes no noticeable difference with my insomnia problems, nor did I expect it to.


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> How's the owl clan doing?


We are hanging in there.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some banana pudding for anyone:


----------



## Ruthanne

Babyback ribs:


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Some banana pudding for anyone:
> 
> View attachment 165915


Not a bad idea at all my friend. Thanks


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Babyback ribs:
> 
> View attachment 165916


Oh yes!!


----------



## Pecos

Get some sleep everyone. I will likely be back around 2 or 3 since that is my pattern these days.


----------



## MarciKS

Night Pecos


----------



## Ruthanne

Anybody still up?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Anybody still up?


I am up, but headed to bed, with luck I will get several hours of sleep. You get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am up, but headed to bed, with luck I will get several hours of sleep. You get a good nights sleep.


I'm just waking up


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Anybody still up?



Ha, haven't even hit my second wind yet.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


>



Why sad, Roofie?


----------



## Lara

Pecos said:


> I am up, but headed to bed, with luck I will get several hours of sleep. You get a good nights sleep.



I'm headed off to bed too. Everyone have fun. See you tomorrow. Goodnight


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Why sad, Roofie?


Bladder infection.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gotto pick up antibiotic late at night.


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Gotto pick up antibiotic late at night.



Even though it’s very late, I’m glad you can get it.  A UTI is painful.


----------



## Ruthanne

Maybe I'll wait for  sunrise


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I am up getting some ice cream. Is anyone still here?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot I am up getting some ice cream. Is anyone still here?


Yep.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Yep.


Good to see you, were you able to get your meds?


----------



## Pecos

Well, it is back to bed after having some magic ice cream which always helps me sleep. Good night.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good night.  I just picked up the antibiotics--went though cvs drive thru--no one else was in line, thank God.  So I take one twice a day for 5 days and should be as good as new.  


Sleep well!


----------



## Gary O'

Pecos said:


> Good night.


Somebody catch those lights


----------



## Ruthanne

Good morning Gary.


----------



## Ruthanne

Come and get it!


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Come and get it!
> 
> View attachment 166140
> 
> View attachment 166141




Wow! I'm in!


----------



## RadishRose

Best breakfast


----------



## Gary O'

Ruthanne said:


> Good morning Gary.


'tiz

Drooled a river last night


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Good night.  I just picked up the antibiotics--went though cvs drive thru--no one else was in line, thank God.  So I take one twice a day for 5 days and should be as good as new.
> 
> 
> Sleep well!


Good for you, I hope that you get some quick relief. My wife told me that what you are dealing with is very unpleasant to say the least.
Have a great day my friend.


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Wow! I'm in!


Me to.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, anyone here? This ice cream is good tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

that's cute. hi ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi.


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166365


Now we are talking, can I just dig in?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hi.


Good evening my friend, what’s up?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Good evening my friend, what’s up?


Cup of tea.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Cup of tea.


Sounds great, would you like some ice cream to go with it?


----------



## Ruthanne

Not tonight.  Enjoy.


----------



## Pecos

Well night owls it is time for me to crawl back in bed. You folks all get some wonderful sleep yourselfs.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Not tonight.  Enjoy.


Ok, you get some sleep my friend.
Oh, has that medicine kicked in for you yet?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ok, you get some sleep my friend.
> Oh, has that medicine kicked in for you yet?


Well I don't see any fireworks


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Well I don't see any fireworks


Now that is funny. I am uncertain that we are talking about the same kind of meds anymore. Get some fabulous sleep my fellow night owl.


----------



## Buckeye

I'm just having a cup of coffee.  Would kill for a donut but that's a no no for me.


----------



## Old Dummy

Night owls are smarter, more creative & have higher IQs


----------



## Old Dummy

Tap, tap, tap. . .


----------



## Ken N Tx

tip...tip...tip


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's 11.20am... but it might as well be night, it's so dark here, expecting a storm any minute...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

For @Pecos


----------



## MarciKS

i want purple ice cream


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 166366


Oooooooh!


----------



## RadishRose

I had lavender flavored yoghurt, "Liberte"; a Canadian brand. Outrageously expensive and can't find it anymore. It was soooo delicious!


----------



## RadishRose

Summer Berry Pavlova


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> For @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 166590


That's too beautiful to eat.   lol


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> For @Pecos
> 
> View attachment 166590


Oh yes, you spoil me once again. Tasty and glamourous,  thank you my generous friend!


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i want purple ice cream


Then just copy and paste!


----------



## MarciKS

LOL


----------



## MarciKS

how are you tonight Ruthanne?


----------



## Pecos

I will be back later, but now I am off to get my first phase of sleep.

You folks sleep well tonight.


----------



## Old Dummy

Who’s sleeping?


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot is anyone around?


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Pecos

Good morning, what gets you up this early?


----------



## Lara

Good morning Pecos. I fell asleep early...unusual for me. So I think I'm up for the day. And you?


----------



## Pecos

Lara said:


> Good morning Pecos. I fell asleep early...unusual for me. So I think I'm up for the day. And you?


Good morning, I normally wake up between 2 and 4, have a little ice cream and then sleep like a baby for the rest of the night. Good vanilla ice cream puts me to sleep.


----------



## Lara

I like your style. I just had a handful of sesame sticks I bought yesterday at Trader Joes. Bad habit for me to start at this hour....but it felt good


----------



## Lara

How do you like South Carolina?
I looked there to move but settled in NC
Looked at Charleston and Hilton Head areas,
but chose NC because my daughter lives there.
She begged me...go figure lol


----------



## Pecos

Lara said:


> I like your style. I just had a handful of sesame sticks I bought yesterday at Trader Joes. Bad habit for me to start at this hour....but it felt good


It is one of life’s little pleasure and since we are retired, go for it and take a nap tomorrow if you must.


----------



## Pecos

Lara said:


> How do you like South Carolina?
> I looked there to move but settled in NC
> because my daughter lives there.
> She begged me...go figure lol


I like it, especially in the winter months. Parts of North Carolina are really nice, especially the mountains. Where are you? We are across the river from Augusta Ga


----------



## Pecos

Well, it is time for me to crawl back in bed. Have a great day.


----------



## Lara

Okay...I'm at the beach to answer your question. 
I love the mountains...especially the mountain town of Brevard, waterfalls, Pisgah Nat'l Forest
Sweet dreams


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> Good morning, what gets you up this early?



Ha, I hadn't gone to sleep yet. The picture was for any "normal" people.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Come and get it!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Come and get it!
> 
> View attachment 166908


I am all in, except that I will tread lightly around those peppers on the far right. I have learned the hard way to exercise great caution around innocent looking peppers.


----------



## Ruthanne

I know what you mean about hot peppers--they do job on my digestive tract, can't eat them.  My dad loved them and the hotter the better.  I think he had a cast iron stomach!

Just woke up from a long nap.  I felt so out of it yesterday evening--had to have a nap and then it turned into a nightmare where I was in a hotel room in another country being brainwashed by some strange people.  It seemed ok at first and then got really depressing and I couldn't seem to leave the place--I was glad to wake up.  

Anyhoo it may be a late night for me after having slept so much yesterday evening.  Think I'll look for something good to eat and a cup of tea.

So, any night owls up tonight?  
What are you doing now besides looking at a screen?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, I had a longer period of sleep tonight and normal.
Are there any night ows still here?


----------



## Ruthanne

Took another nap and up again for the morning news.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Old Dummy

If you’re sound asleep, please respond. TIA!


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I am up for a few minutes, snacking and looking down a darkened street. Hot weather has hit us and even at this late hour it is uncomfortable outside.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

LOL,
I am going to get some sleep, but will likely be back around 2 or 3am.


----------



## Old Dummy

Wide awake here.


----------



## Chris21E

Eating anything result sleep during the day awake at night


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot awake for a bit but headed back to bed now. Hope to get more sleep. Tomorrow morning I start my prep for a colonoscopy on Wed. That thought can wake a person. Wish me luck


----------



## Chris21E

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot awake for a bit but headed back to bed now. Hope to get more sleep. Tomorrow morning I start my prep for a colonoscopy on Wed. That thought can wake a person. Wish me luck



Good luck 
 Not fun at all...


----------



## Old Dummy

Just took a handful of drugs, I should be out in few minutes.


----------



## PamfromTx

Hoot, hoot, I was out like a light around 9:30 p.m. and am now wide awake for some fun.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Old Dummy

All you lucky peeps who are fast asleep. I just went to bed so I won’t complain yet.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Well, I am up and showered and will be leaving for my colonoscopy in about 30 minutes. It was a tough night,
and I don't know what I would give for a good cup of coffee.
In about an hour I will be fast asleep,

Have a great day my friends


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Well, I am up and showered and will be leaving for my colonoscopy in about 30 minutes. It was a tough night,
> and I don't know what I would give for a good cup of coffee.
> In about an hour I will be fast asleep,
> 
> Have a great day my friends


Much good luck to you with that!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Much good luck to you with that!


Thanks Ruthanne.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> Well, I am up and showered and will be leaving for my colonoscopy in about 30 minutes. It was a tough night,
> and I don't know what I would give for a good cup of coffee.
> In about an hour I will be fast asleep,
> 
> Have a great day my friends



Consider yourself lucky, Pecos. I'm supposed to have a non-routine colonoscopy, but can't because I'm taking meloxicam for arthritis pain (also is a blood thinner). Can't go more than 2-3 days without it.

This would be my 3rd colo in 16 years and the instructions for prep just get more and more complicated. "Do this 2 days, 21 minutes and 13 seconds before the procedure, but DON'T do this. Then one day 14 minutes and 36 seconds before the procedure drink this but DON'T drink this and don't do that . . . " And it went on . . . and on . . . and on . . .

The nurse didn't even get halfway through reading it and I started tuning her out, and I stopped her when she got to blood thinners. Don't know what's going on at this point.


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Consider yourself lucky, Pecos. I'm supposed to have a non-routine colonoscopy, but can't because I'm taking meloxicam for arthritis pain (also is a blood thinner). Can't go more than 2-3 days without it.
> 
> This would be my 3rd colo in 16 years and the instructions for prep just get more and more complicated. "Do this 2 days, 21 minutes and 13 seconds before the procedure, but DON'T do this. Then one day 14 minutes and 36 seconds before the procedure drink this but DON'T drink this and don't do that . . . " And it went on . . . and on . . . and on . . .
> 
> The nurse didn't even get halfway through reading it and I started tuning her out, and I stopped her when she got to blood thinners. Don't know what's going on at this point.


Your description of the prep is funny, but true. They rank near the top of my least favorite ways to spend a couple of days.


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> Well, I am up and showered and will be leaving for my colonoscopy in about 30 minutes. It was a tough night,
> and I don't know what I would give for a good cup of coffee.
> In about an hour I will be fast asleep,
> 
> Have a great day my friends


All will be smooth sailing now; you slept thru the procedure @Pecos    The worst was the prepping.  You'll soon be abe to eat to your hearts desire.  Hope you get some rest for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ruthanne

I wonder if Pecos is done having the procedure now and hope it was smooth sailing.

Me and doggie are just about to leave for the groomer.  Suzy will get all spiffed up!


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I wonder if Pecos is done having the procedure now and hope it was smooth sailing.
> 
> Me and doggie are just about to leave for the groomer.  Suzy will get all spiffed up!


 I am done and everything went smoothly. The Doctor gave me a good report. He did remove one small polyp but said that it didn’t look like anything to worry about.
I am home and about to crawl back in bed after eating a small bowl of soup. The effects of the meds they used to put me out are still making me very loopy.
Have a good day my friends.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I am done and everything went smoothly. The Doctor gave me a good report. He did remove one small polyp but said that it didn’t look like anything to worry about.
> I am home and about to crawl back in bed after eating a small bowl of soup. The effects of the meds they used to put me out are still making me very loopy.
> Have a good day my friends.


I'm glad to hear it's a good report!  Sleep well!


----------



## Ruthanne

Come and get it--banana splits for all!


----------



## PamfromTx

Pecos said:


> I am done and everything went smoothly. The Doctor gave me a good report. He did remove one small polyp but said that it didn’t look like anything to worry about.
> I am home and about to crawl back in bed after eating a small bowl of soup. The effects of the meds they used to put me out are still making me very loopy.
> Have a good day my friends.


Thank God for the good result.


----------



## Old Dummy

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot here I am again resuming action with the night owls. Is there anyone else around?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot here I am again resuming action with the night owls. Is there anyone else around?


I wento bed last night at 8:30 pm and slept pretty well and got up at 5:30 a.m.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I wento bed last night at 8:30 pm and slept pretty well and got up at 5:30 a.m.


Wow, I wish I could fall asleep at 8:30 pm. Or 9:30, or 10:30, or 11:30, or 12:30 am, or 1:30 am. 

There’s supposed to be a solar eclipse in about a week at 5:40 AM I think. I’ll never see it unless I “stay up late.”


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Wow, I wish I could fall asleep at 8:30 pm. Or 9:30, or 10:30, or 11:30, or 12:30 am, or 1:30 am.
> 
> There’s supposed to be a solar eclipse in about a week at 5:40 AM I think. I’ll never see it unless I “stay up late.”


I didn’t know that we were getting a solar eclipse visible from the US next week.
You will certainly want to see it if at possible. A full solar eclipse is awesome. If it is a partial, I would sleep in.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fell asleep at nearly 11 pm last night.  Up at 7 am.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> I didn’t know that we were getting a solar eclipse visible from the US next week.
> You will certainly want to see it if at possible. A full solar eclipse is awesome. If it is a partial, I would sleep in.



I only heard it mentioned once by a local weather guy, a few days ago. It's supposed to be about 80% I believe. I can't see it anyway at 5:40 AM, I live down in a creek bed and don't see the sun for several hours after it officially rises because of the creek bank (and a big hill behind that).

There was a near total eclipse here in the NE back in 2017 I think, in the middle of the afternoon. The dimming of the sun cast a very weird light in the middle of the afternoon. I bet primitive peoples, way back when, probably thought it was the end of time.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> I only heard it mentioned once by a local weather guy, a few days ago. It's supposed to be about 80% I believe. I can't see it anyway at 5:40 AM, I live down in a creek bed and don't see the sun for several hours after it officially rises because of the creek bank (and a big hill behind that).
> 
> There was a near total eclipse here in the NE back in 2017 I think, in the middle of the afternoon. The dimming of the sun cast a very weird light in the middle of the afternoon. I bet primitive peoples, way back when, probably thought it was the end of time.


Where are you in the NE?


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> Where are you in the NE?



30-40 miles south of Rochester, NY.


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> 30-40 miles south of Rochester, NY.


I guess I don't know where that is--of course I know where NY is on a map, though.  I am in NE Ohio.


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I guess I don't know where that is--of course I know where NY is on a map, though.  I am in NE Ohio.



Roofie: I'm about where #1 is:


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Roofie: I'm about where #1 is:
> 
> View attachment 167874


I see and I am on that map too where it says Cleveland--right on the lake.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's Friday...I don't have a ton of energy tonight but still...


----------



## Ruthanne

Snacks for your pleasure!


----------



## Ruthanne

How are the Owls doing tonight?

I am sore all over from falling down the stairs.  Just took some Tylenol.  My butt hurts!  Can't wait to not hurt.


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> I only heard it mentioned once by a local weather guy, a few days ago. It's supposed to be about 80% I believe. I can't see it anyway at 5:40 AM, I live down in a creek bed and don't see the sun for several hours after it officially rises because of the creek bank (and a big hill behind that).
> 
> There was a near total eclipse here in the NE back in 2017 I think, in the middle of the afternoon. The dimming of the sun cast a very weird light in the middle of the afternoon. I bet primitive peoples, way back when, probably thought it was the end of time.


We drove up to Columbia SC and got right in the middle of the total black out area during the last one. When the moon completely covered the sun and the corona was visible as a ring of fire around the moon, it was surely one of he most beautiful things I have ever seen. There was a mystical element that cannot really be described. The birds went completely silent and that mysterious light made everything look magical. I would drive 150 miles to get into the black out zone to see another. As I recall, the next one will go right over Cleveland and proceed on through upstate New York. After the next one, it will be a long time before another will pass directly over the USA.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Snacks for your pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 167923
> 
> View attachment 167924


Alright my friend, you have made me happy. I will probably get after these around 2 or 3 in the morning assuming the other Night Owls have left me a morsel or two.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> How are the Owls doing tonight?
> 
> I am sore all over from falling down the stairs.  Just took some Tylenol.  My butt hurts!  Can't wait to not hurt.


Ouch, ouch. It hurts to even think about that. Take it easy and get better quickly.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ouch, ouch. It hurts to even think about that. Take it easy and get better quickly.


Thanks.


----------



## Ruthanne

I guess we're all party poopers here....


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 167936


Mine's not much better


----------



## Ruthanne

Here's how I'm feeling:


----------



## PamfromTx

I'm just tired, @Ruthanne .  It will take me about a month of so to recover from this trip.  Being out in that sun was amazingly hot.  It's a different 'hot' from our weather.  Our weather is humid.  

My entire body is aching.   LOL  My husband and I are not baseball fan material... but, we hung in there.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> I'm just tired, @Ruthanne .  It will take me about a month of so to recover from this trip.  Being out in that sun was amazingly hot.  It's a different 'hot' from our weather.  Our weather is humid.
> 
> My entire body is aching.   LOL  My husband and I are not baseball fan material... but, we hung in there.


We have something in common tonight--my entire body is aching too--I fell down the steps a few days ago and everything hurts--my butt the most but I banged myself up good.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> We have something in common tonight--my entire body is aching too--I fell down the steps a few days ago and everything hurts--my butt the most but I banged myself up good.


Awww, sorry about the fall.  And yes, you will be aching.  Take care.


----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> Awww, sorry about the fall.  And yes, you will be aching.  Take care.


ty.  I hope you sleep well.

We will be 90 this weekend and humid--great joy--thank God for AC.


----------



## PamfromTx

That duck butt pic/meme made my day.   Thank you, @Ruthanne


----------



## Old Dummy

Dang, still wide awake here.


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Dang, still wide awake here.


Hoot. Hoot it is the pits isn’t it.
Are there any of Ruthanne’s goodies left?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Snacks for your pleasure!
> 
> View attachment 167923
> 
> View attachment 167924


There we go, I am digging in.


----------



## Old Dummy

Pecos said:


> Hoot. Hoot it is the pits isn’t it.
> Are there any of Ruthanne’s goodies left?


You don’t think she’ll get mad if we steal all her stuff? She got any hotdogs??


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> You don’t think she’ll get mad if we steal all her stuff? She got any hotdogs??
> 
> View attachment 167966


Oh, you don’t want to get on the wrong side of @Ruthanne . There is some bad JuJu waiting if you do. Besides, she is a pretty good lady to have as a friend. Dogs are sacred to her. Thread lightly!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> You don’t think she’ll get mad if we steal all her stuff? She got any hotdogs??
> 
> View attachment 167966


Well, you couldn't steal any of my "stuff" if you tried!  I have 2 deadlock bolts on each door to my apt. and no one gets in without me knowing.  And leave that poor little doggy alone!


----------



## Ruthanne

I got another good night's sleep last night.  Slept from about 12:15 am to 8 am.  I didn't have any caffeine late yesterday--I think that interrupts  my sleep at times.  

Good Day to all!     I hope your weekend is comforting!


----------



## Old Dummy

Ruthanne said:


> I got another good night's sleep last night.  Slept from about 12:15 am to 8 am.  I didn't have any caffeine late yesterday--I think that interrupts  my sleep at times.
> 
> Good Day to all!     I hope your weekend is comforting!



Lucky gal. 

I finally passed out around 3:30 AM and was awakened by my phone ringing at 10:30. Had to get up and go to my Saturday social two hours with friends at a local diner.

I had TWO HOTDOGS!!


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Dummy said:


> Lucky gal.
> 
> I finally passed out around 3:30 AM and was awakened by my phone ringing at 10:30. Had to get up and go to my Saturday social two hours with friends at a local diner.
> 
> I had TWO HOTDOGS!!


Did anyone ever tell you what is in hotdogs?  It gags me to try and eat them since I found out.

Googled it:

What is really in a hot dog?
Common *hot dog* sausage ingredients include: Meat trimmings and fat, e.g. mechanically separated meat, pink slime, meat slurry. Flavorings, such as salt, garlic, and paprika. Preservatives (cure) – typically sodium erythorbate and sodium nitrite.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just GOTTo say I'm getting tired of the knuckleheads on this forum...may be a good time to take a break.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> I just GOTTo say I'm getting tired of the knuckleheads on this forum...may be a good time to take a break.


----------



## MarciKS

*wanders in with some carbsmart ice cream* what's up night owls?


----------



## PamfromTx

Hoot, hoot, I'm catching up and trying to reply to some posts and then, I'm going to sleep.   Have a great week, @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS

u too


----------



## Feelslikefar

Enjoying my last cup of coffee before the Midnight hour.
Having surgery to correct a 'Trigger Finger' problem in the A.M., so nothing after Midnight.
You gotta love getting old...


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> *wanders in with some carbsmart ice cream* what's up night owls?


Hoot, hoot I am hitting the ice cream myself. Vanilla of course.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm having some Sleepytime Tea and a bagel then I gotta try to sleep. Gotta be up at 6:45.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> I'm having some Sleepytime Tea and a bagel then I gotta try to sleep. Gotta be up at 6:45.


I wish you a restful night. I am heading back to bed.


----------



## MarciKS

Night Pecos


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot, I seem to be a bit early this evening, but the ice cream was good.


----------



## MarciKS

Pecos said:


> Hoot, hoot, I seem to be a bit early this evening, but the ice cream was good.


get some rest. =O)


----------



## MarciKS

watching seinfeld now


----------



## Old Dummy

MarciKS said:


> watching seinfeld now



I watch it every night. I've probably seen each episode 50 times and know most of the lines by heart, but I still watch it. Same for "That 70s Show."


----------



## Ruthanne

The rest was good.  Still taking it easy and treading lightly.  Thank you to my friends for your support...


----------



## Ruthanne

I got a good night sleep last night, whew was I ever tired!  Slept about 8 hours and then after I got up it was just in time to take a good nap!


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot it is time for a snack, tonight I will have some of @Ruthanne strawberries with my ice cream.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I think I'm going to stay up a little later tonight and find a Netflix series to watch.  It may take my mind off of something that has disturbed me tonight.  I don't think I could sleep now if I tried. 

I hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot it’s ice cream time in the middle of the night. I’ve got plenty so help yourself.


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you to all of you who replied but I fell asleep before I had a chance to come back online haha.  Maybe there will be some people up late tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot owls.  What's happening?  I am  surfing the net and enjoying myself.  Connecting with fellow old timers in Facebook groups.  You gotto join @Pecos. I will give you my full name on Facebook and you might enjoy the oldies groups!


----------



## Ruthanne

Hey night owls!  Anyone game for some ice cream?  I found some and it is my favorite kind!









Feel free to dig in!


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hey night owls!  Anyone game for some ice cream?  I found some and it is my favorite kind!
> 
> View attachment 168756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to dig in!


That is one of my favorites, where is my spoon?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne, how are you doing this evening?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot owls.  What's happening?  I am  surfing the net and enjoying myself.  Connecting with fellow old timers in Facebook groups.  You gotto join @Pecos. I will give you my full name on Facebook and you might enjoy the oldies groups!


I have not joined Facebook yet, but I am thinking about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> I have not joined Facebook yet, but I am thinking about it.


Cool!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, how are you doing this evening?


Doing fine, getting a little sleepy.  Just had dinner and you know how that makes a person feel like nappin.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Doing fine, getting a little sleepy.  Just had dinner and you know how that makes a person feel like nappin.


You are a bit late in crawling between the sheets my friend. I am going to get another spoonful of this ice cream and then I’ll look for some more zzzzz.
You better grab some too my friend.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> You are a bit late in crawling between the sheets my friend. I am going to get another spoonful of this ice cream and then I’ll look for some more zzzzz.
> You better grab some too my friend.


Hope you sleep well and think I will too.  I just put the AC on to cool this place down and when it cools off I'm heading to sleep.  Good night.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 168860


Good night Pam and sweet dreams!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot I have all this ice cream to myself tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi owls.  Anyone still up? I may be up for a while I had some Earl Grey tea which is pretty strong so I'm just watching TV Dog The Bounty Hunter.


----------



## MarciKS

me...playing video games and having pizza and peeking in here


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

*giggles*


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> me...playing video games and having pizza and peeking in here


I had pizza yesterday and today.  It wasn't that good, should have ordered from the better pizza place.


----------



## MarciKS

we don't have a whole lot of choices here.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hi owls.  Anyone still up? I may be up for a while I had some Earl Grey tea which is pretty strong so I'm just watching TV Dog The Bounty Hunter.


Hoot, hoot I am up and headed in for a quick snack of ice cream. How are my fellow owls tonight?


----------



## MarciKS

wishing i had ice cream


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I had pizza yesterday and today.  It wasn't that good, should have ordered from the better pizza place.


And I once thought there was no such thing as bad pizza. That illusion left a few years ago as we have some around here that are championship bad.


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> wishing i had ice cream


I have some good vanilla.


----------



## MarciKS

bring it to kansas


----------



## Pecos

MarciKS said:


> bring it to kansas


On the way!


----------



## MarciKS

*waits*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne

I just had a low-fat fudge bar ice cream bar and it was good.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarciKS

lol


----------



## Ruthanne

I'm watching an excellent movie starring Lauren Bacall Barbra Streisand and Jeff Bridges and is called The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## MarciKS

last face movie i saw was face off with john travolta.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> last face movie i saw was face off with john travolta.


Yeah I saw that and I I'm not sure what I thought of it I can't even remember what it was about anymore.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I just had a low-fat fudge bar ice cream bar and it was good.


I have had a couple of those and they are surprisingly good.
Well owls, it is time for me to crawl back between the sheets.
That ice cream is winging its way out to you folks.
Good night.


----------



## MarciKS

night pecos


----------



## MarciKS

where they catch him and cut off his face and give him the criminals face and the criminal gets his and he goes back to the house to kill the wife and daughter.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> where they catch him and cut off his face and give him the criminals face and the criminal gets his and he goes back to the house to kill the wife and daughter.


I do vaguely remember that but it's been a long time ago.


----------



## MarciKS

i think i'm gonna go see if i can sleep. cya tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarciKS said:


> i think i'm gonna go see if i can sleep. cya tomorrow.


Ok


----------



## Chris21E

So warm yesterday so did have a bit of ice cream and got sleepy, now wore off and awake again.  

So proud I got a lot done, hurting through it all. Shopping ,car registration. Just need to get two more things out of the way. . Dental Care eyes checked up, no emergency....

Hope all are well. ..


----------



## Ruthanne

The movie called The Mirror Has Two Faces was excellent and I just finished watching it.  It's starring Barbra Streisand Lauren Bacall and Jeff Bridges


----------



## Ruthanne

Chris21E said:


> So warm yesterday so did have a bit of ice cream and got sleepy, now wore off and awake again.
> 
> So proud I got a lot done, hurting through it all. Shopping ,car registration. Just need to get two more things out of the way. . Dental Care eyes checked up, no emergency....
> 
> Hope all are well. ..


Hi Chris I need to make those two appointments too


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi night owls, well it's night alright again...


----------



## Ruthanne

What y'all doing up now?  I'm not doing much but going to watch this series on Netflix called Love.  It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

This is what I'd like to have for my next meal:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pecos

Hoot, hoot good evening night owls. Anyone else ready for some ice cream?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

A good nite to all!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne

Hoot hoot!  It's early night.  I found this on my doorstep...want some?


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> Hoot hoot!  It's early night.  I found this on my doorstep...want some?
> 
> View attachment 170690


Indeed I do. I am on my way!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Indeed I do. I am on my way!


Just stand out in your backyard and I'll use my slingshot and hurl it to you!


----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## PamfromTx

I miss you, @Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> I miss you, @Ruthanne View attachment 172595


Me too


----------



## PamfromTx

@Pecos   I could use some vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Pecos

PamfromTx said:


> @Pecos   I could use some vanilla ice cream!


Oh, it is back in the freezer drawer. LOL, how about tonight.


----------



## Old Dummy

PamfromTx said:


> I miss you, @Ruthanne View attachment 172595



Where is Roofie? She okay?


----------



## Pecos

Old Dummy said:


> Where is Roofie? She okay?


She is ok, I heard from her yesterday.


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## oldpanightowl

Hello fellow night owls. I hope all is well with you and yours. I just joined this forum and found this thread. It is close to bed time for me. I usually hit the sack about 6:00 AM. I will be back late tonight or the wee hours of tomorrow morning. I hope to meet some of you then. Happy trails.


----------



## Old Dummy




----------



## Doctor Caligari

Llynn said:


> Anyone remember the old 70's late night radio talk show "Nightowls"?


Yes, it had an intro theme song that went like this, " we're the night owls, nighty night owls...". That's all the words I can remember. It ran on late night AM radio. It was a call-in show for insomniacs... like me.


----------



## oldpanightowl

Can't say that I do. Then again the 70's are pretty much a blur for me.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## oldpanightowl

Can you see the night owl?


----------

